# Hilfe Mahnbescheid Probenfieber Uniscore



## simchen12345 (25 März 2011)

Hallo an alle,

nun nach endlosen Belästigungen durch Uniscore habe ich einen Mahnbescheid bekommen. Viele von euch sagten, so weit wird es nicht kommen. Aber was mache ich jetzt. Dieser Mahnbescheid kommt auch vom Amtsgericht Mayern, Antragsteller Uniscore, gesetzlich vertreten durch Kanzlei Schäfer und Valerio.
Bin völlig verzweifelt. Habe mich immer an euren Rat gehalten und auf die Briefe nicht reagiert, und nun? Das ganze läuft nun schon seit 2005.

Würde mich über Unterstützung freuen. Danke

simchen12345


----------



## bernhard (25 März 2011)

*AW: Hilfe Mahnbescheid Probenfieber Uniscore*

Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Hippo (25 März 2011)

*AW: Hilfe Mahnbescheid Probenfieber Uniscore*



simchen12345 schrieb:


> ...Bin völlig verzweifelt.


Kein Grund dazu



simchen12345 schrieb:


> Habe mich immer an euren Rat gehalten und auf die Briefe nicht reagiert, und nun?


Sehr gut, sonst wärst Du Dein Geld schon los



simchen12345 schrieb:


> Das ganze läuft nun schon seit 2005.


Das zeigt was von der Aktion zu halten ist. Kein vernünftiger seriöser Anwalt würde eine Forderung aus 2005 eintreiben wollen. Diese Forderung ist seit 31.12.2008 nämlich schon verjährt.



simchen12345 schrieb:


> Würde mich über Unterstützung freuen. Danke


Diese Bitte sei Dir gewährt 

Dem Mahnbescheid würde ich, wenn mir ein Mahnwalt sowas zukommen lassen würde einfach *kommentarlos* widersprechen ...
... *und nix von der Einrede der Verjährung reinschreiben *:handreib:
soll er doch überlegen der Mahnwalt ...


----------



## BenTigger (25 März 2011)

*AW: Hilfe Mahnbescheid Probenfieber Uniscore*

siehe auch hier:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...en-rechnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkasso.html
 und 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html


----------



## simchen12345 (25 März 2011)

*AW: Hilfe Mahnbescheid Probenfieber Uniscore*

Danke für die Antworten. Verjährt ist es nicht. Denn bei jedem Schreiben nehmen sie das vorherige Jahr. Angeblich hätte ich nie gekündigt. Die letzten drei Schreiben waren für 2008, 2009 und 2010. Nun ist der Mahnbescheid aus einer Forderung von 01.01.2010 bis 31.12.2010. Langsam verzweifele ich und überlege zu bezahlen. Wie kann ich denn überhaupt beweisen, daß ich damal gekündigt habe. Nachweise darüber habe ich nicht mehr.

Danke

simchen12345


----------



## Hippo (25 März 2011)

*AW: Hilfe Mahnbescheid Probenfieber Uniscore*

Trotzdem bleibts ´ne Abofalle - DIE müssen beweisen daß Du einen Vertrag abgeschlossen hast, nicht Du daß dem nicht so ist - feddisch
Willst Du denen ihren Ferrari auftanken? Bestimmt nicht.
Unser Rat bleibt so bestehen - widersprechen und NICHT zahlen.
Lies Dir mal die Links aus Tiggers 2. Post durch - da stehts ausführlicher.
Und - Du schreibst der MB würde sich auf den Zeitraum 1.1.2010 - 31.12.2010 beziehen. Meinst Du nicht daß wenn Du in 2005 tatsächlich einen rechtsgültigen Vertrag abgeschlossen hättest daß die Brüder auf die Gelder aus 2008 und 2009 verzichten würden? DIE wären nämlich noch nicht verjährt.
Was Dir momentan widerfährt ist die Mahnpupserei in etwas verschärfter Form.
Die spekulieren jetzt nämlich drauf daß der Betrag für nur ein Jahr noch in einer "überschaubaren" Höhe ist und die Leute zahlen weil jetzt mit dem MB gewedelt wird.
Wenn die die ganzen drei Jahre fordern würden kämen viel mehr Leute auf den Gedanken sich zu wehren. Nicht jeder macht sich nämlich hier bei uns schlau.

Tante Edit meint noch - gurgel doch mal nach der Kanzlei und Du wirst so manche Krankenakte dazu finden ...


----------



## Antiscammer (25 März 2011)

*AW: Hilfe Mahnbescheid Probenfieber Uniscore*

Genau.

Das Gericht hat nicht geprüft, ob der Mahnbescheid auf einem rechtmäßigen Anspruch beruht.

Jeder (auch Du!) kann in Deutschland auch völlig unbegründet einen Mahnbescheid beantragen.

Zum Beispiel kannst Du einen Mahnbescheid gegen Deinen Nachbarn beantragen. Mit der Begründung: der Ur-Opa Deines Nachbarn habe damals bei Deinem Ur-Opa im Jahre 1911 500 kg Pferdemist bestellt und nicht bezahlt. Und Du bist Erbe Deines Ur-Opas, Dir steht jetzt angeblich das Geld zu, und Dein Nachbar sei "Erb-Schuldner" seines Ur-Opas und habe zu zahlen.






Ein absurdes Beispiel, aber so etwas ist theoretisch rechtlich möglich.

Das Gericht prüft beim Mahnbescheid nämlich gar nicht, ob der Anspruch überhaupt berechtigt ist. Hier wäre der Anspruch nämlich verjährt und auch verwirkt (§ 242 BGB). Aber das interessiert das Gericht erst einmal nicht. Es winkt den Mahnbescheid immer durch, sobald nur irgendwie der Forderungssteller und der Schuldner formal richtig aufgeführt werden (ladungsfähige Anschriften etc.), und sobald irgendein beliebiger Forderungsgrund und der Betrag in Euro angegeben sind. Der Grund an sich interessiert das Gericht nicht.

Man kann diese Art der gerichtlichen Beitreibung dann, wenn der Anspruch unbegründet ist, ohne weiteres als "gerichtlichen Drohmüll" betrachten.

Als Empfänger so eines Mahnbescheids muss man jetzt natürlich, wie von meinen Vorpostern schon gesagt, unbedingt binnen 14 Tagen dem Mahnbescheid widersprechen.

In dem Ur-Opa-Fall mit dem Pferdemist würde Dein Nachbar also widersprechen. Und Du hättest die Gerichtsgebühr für den Mahnbescheid bezahlt und würdest die auch nicht wiederkriegen. 

Was kannst Du dann machen? 
Du kannst Klage erheben. 
Was wird Dein Nachbar dann machen? Richtig: bei Eingang der Klageschrift vom Gericht geht er zum Anwalt, der schreibt eine Klageerwiderung ans Gericht und erhebt dort als erstes mal die Verjährungseinrede und bestreitet dann hilfsweise den Anspruchsgrund.
Der Richter muss jetzt nicht einmal prüfen, ob der Anspruchsgrund überhaupt jemals bestanden hatte. Weil die Verjährungseinrede erhoben wurde, kann dem Richter die Frage, ob tatsächlich Pferdemist bestellt wurde etc., völlig egal sein. Der Anspruch, auch wenn er jemals bestanden hatte, ist verjährt. Basta, aus. Die Klage wird abgewiesen, Du verlierst.
Du als Kläger müsstest dann alle Rechtskosten zahlen, aber auch die Anwaltskosten Deines Nachbarn.
Jeder Richter freut sich über so einen schnell erledigten Fall, wo er gar nicht lange prüfen und verhandeln muss, sondern wo er nach 5 Minuten fertig ist und pünktlich an den Mittagstisch kann.

Daher machst Du sowas auch nicht. Es sei denn, Du hättest zuviel Geld.

Welche Möglichkeit hat man aber auch noch, um sich bei einem ungerechtfertigten Mahnbescheid zu wehren?

Es gibt da nämlich einen ganz bösen Boomerang, an den viele unseriöse Inkassodienstleister gar nicht denken, wenn sie solche Mahnbescheide in die Welt setzten.
Man kann nämlich als Betroffener - zusätzlich zum Widerspruch gegen den Mahnbescheid - die "Überleitung ins streitige Verfahren" beantragen.

Dann kommt es zum Gerichtsverfahren, und das ist eigentlich genau das, wo das Inkassobüro eigentlich niemals hin wollte.

Für den Betroffenen in diesem Fall eine absolut bombensichere Sache. 
Nämlich aus folgenden Gründen:


 Die Forderung ist unbestreitbar verjährt. Bei Forderungen aus 2005 ist die Verjährung zum 01.01.2009 bereits eingetreten. Wenn nach Ablauf der Verjährungsfrist erst der Mahnbescheid beantragt wird, entsteht keine neue Hemmung der bereits abgelaufenen Verjährung. Der Anspruch besteht nicht, weil verjährt. Kein noch so schläfriger Amtsrichter kann an dieser Tatsache vorbei. Es gibt daran nicht das geringste herumzudeuteln.

 Uniscore hat sich wahrscheinlich die Forderung von den Probenkaspern abtreten lassen. Dann aber haftet nicht der (wohl insolvente oder sonstwie abgetauchte) Probenkasper für das negative Urteil mit allen Zahlungskonsequenzen, sondern das Inkassobüro selbst muss zahlen und kann sich nicht, wie sonst üblich, hinter einem insolventen oder unauffindbaren "Mandanten" verstecken. Denn Uniscore treibt die Forderung in eigener Sache ein und nicht im fremden Auftrag.

Also für mich wäre so ein Mahnbescheid bei einer abgetretenen und verjährten Forderung eine absolute Steilvorlage, um dem unseriösen Inkassobüro hier eine unangenehme Retourkutsche einzuschenken.

In Deutschland wehren sich viel zu wenig Leute bei solchen Sachen.
Dabei wäre das hier m.E. todsicher und gar nicht zu verlieren. Ich persönlich würde da keinesfalls zögern, sondern sofort einen Anwalt machen lassen. Der freut sich über so eine Sache, die er gar nicht verlieren kann.


----------



## Affenhirn200 (25 März 2011)

*AW: Hilfe Mahnbescheid Probenfieber Uniscore*

Hallo simchen !!!
Ich habe auch einen Mahnbescheid vom Amtsgericht mayen bekommen.
Falls es bei einem von uns beiden zur Verhandlung kommen sollte,wäre es gut,wenn wir uns zusammen tun.
Ich habe jetzt auch noch ein schreiben nach der post aus mayen bekommen.
Letzte chance sozusagen :scherzkeks:


----------



## Antiscammer (25 März 2011)

*AW: Hilfe Mahnbescheid Probenfieber Uniscore*

"Zusammentun" könnt Ihr Euch nicht. Es gibt in Deutschland keine Sammelklagen. Sondern im deutschen Zivilrecht wird jeder Fall jedes Betroffenen für sich als Einzelfall behandelt.

Wenn aber nach einem widersprochenen Mahnbescheid so ein weiteres außergerichtliches Nöl-Schreiben kommt, dann zeigt das nur zu gut, dass die Klabautermänner selbst gar kein Interesse an einer gerichtlichen Klärung haben.

Umso mehr würde ich - gerade bei einer verjährten Forderung - hier den Mahnbescheid direkt mit Überleitung ins streitige Verfahren kontern.


----------



## Devilfrank (26 März 2011)

*AW: Hilfe Mahnbescheid Probenfieber Uniscore*



Affenhirn200 schrieb:


> ...Ich habe jetzt auch noch ein schreiben nach der post aus mayen bekommen.
> Letzte chance sozusagen :scherzkeks:



Einen besseren Beweis gibt es gar nicht, dass das Ganze nur heiße Luft ist. Wenn die Forderung berechtigt und alles juristisch sauber wäre, würde die Gegenseite nach dem Mahnbescheid doch keine Briefe mehr schreiben, sondern sofort Klage einreichen, um die Forderung durchzusetzen.

Gääähn, ich mach jetzt mal Wochenende - das ist Lustiger.


----------



## Captain Picard (26 März 2011)

*AW: Hilfe Mahnbescheid Probenfieber Uniscore*

Das letzte Aufbäumen einer   der ältesten Vertreter der Nutzlosbranche,
 ( seit 2004)  > http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/31146-rechnung-von-probenfieber.html
der noch immer nicht wahrhaben will, dass die "schöne"  Zeit  der Abofallenbranche zu  Ende geht. 

Verzweifelt wird mit der  gaaaanz großen > Drohrassel  (für 23 Euro  zu erstehen ) geklappert, 
 in der Hoffnung für Panik zu  sorgen und damit nochmal Geld  aufs Konto  zu spülen.
Wer sich seiner Forderungen sicher ist, reicht Klage ein und hampelt nicht seit  7 Jahren mit 
Drohkasperletheater rum.


----------



## Antiscammer (26 März 2011)

*AW: Hilfe Mahnbescheid Probenfieber Uniscore*

So, wie die Ratten auf einem Schiff sich von irgendwelchen Abfällen ernähren, leben manche Inkassobüros halt von solchen aufgekauften Müllforderungen.


----------



## technofreak (27 März 2011)

*AW: Hilfe Mahnbescheid Probenfieber Uniscore*

Interessante  Aspekte zur der  Möglichkeit die  gerichtlichen Mahner die Suppe, 
die sie andern einbrocken wollen,  selber auslöffeln  zu lassen:
>>  probenfever.de HILFE!!! -- netzwelt.de Forum


----------



## KMally (30 März 2011)

*AW: Hilfe Mahnbescheid Probenfieber Uniscore*

Hi Leute,

scheint ein Mahnbescheidswelle zu sein  auch ich habe am 25.03.11 ein Mahnbescheid aus Mayen bekommen wegen probenfieber, unsicore usw usw ...

habe mich nie dort angemeldet, Rechnungen bekommen, Ware oder sonst was ..
es fing alles 2007 an nach ein paar Briefen war dann schluss bis ende 2010 :-D ...

bis jetzt habe ich nur einen Brief geschrieben und das wars, auf alles andere habe ich nie reagiert ...

Es ist schon seltsam, sie haben mir sogar eine angebliche Bestätigungsmail geschickt die ich angeblich 2004 erhalten haben sollte :-D .. 

Aber ich habe nie rechnungen für 2004 2005 2006 nur ab 2007 - 2009 ... jetzt kahm ein Mahnbescheid ins haus aber komischerweise ist das für die Rechnung von 2010 HAHAHAHA ... Ich habe nie Mahnungen bekommen für 2010 und jetzt ist es plötzlich im Mahnbescheid???

komische abzocke ...

Leute cool bleiben... sollen die doch vor Gericht gehen, entweder tauchen die gar nicht auf oder es kommt erst gar nicht zum Gerichtstermin ...


----------



## Hippo (30 März 2011)

*AW: Hilfe Mahnbescheid Probenfieber Uniscore*



KMally schrieb:


> ...Leute cool bleiben... sollen die doch vor Gericht gehen, entweder tauchen die gar nicht auf oder es kommt erst gar nicht zum Gerichtstermin ...



Das ist die richtige Einstellung!  :thumb:


----------



## KMally (30 März 2011)

*AW: Hilfe Mahnbescheid Probenfieber Uniscore*



> Das ist die richtige Einstellung!



Warum sich darüber auch Gedanken machen und sich das Leben dadurch nur schwer machen...?! NIEMALS!!!

Wenn es alles seriös wäre dann würde das nicht über so viele Jahre laufen!
Die melden sich extra 2 Jahre oder so nicht damit Sie die Kosten für die ganzen Jahre eintreiben können...!!!


----------



## Kia81 (15 Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe Mahnbescheid Probenfieber Uniscore*

Die Geschichte ist für mich auch mehr als komisch.

Zum einen müssten die auch nach Forderungen aus Jahren 2007, 2008 2009 ... fragen, was die nicht tun, weil , wie schon bereits erwähnt, bei höheren Beiträgen sich jeder Mensch wehren würde und rechtliche Wege einleiten würden. Zum anderen würde jede seriöse Firma, die eine gerechtfertigte Forderung hat, keine 5-6 Jahre zögern! Interessant ist auch dass die besagte Firma im Jahr 2008-2009 auch mal diesen Versuch gestartet hatte aber dann nach 1-2 Schreiben alles stillgelegt hat. Wenn die Forderungen tatsächlich korrekt wären, hätten sie damals schon nachgehackt und nicht sich nach 2 jähriger Pause wieder gemeldet!

Außerdem wenn man die Rechnung begleichen würde, wäre es automatisch ein Beweis dafür, dass man diesen Vertrag mit dieser Firma abschlossen hat, und dann darf auch gleich die Beiträge für 2007-2011 bzw. 2012 bezahlen! 

Dennoch würde mich interessieren, ob die beiden betroffenen vorher ein Schreiben von diesem Inkasso-Unternehmen bekommen hätten und falls ja, wie lange zwischen diesem SChreiben und Erhalt dem Mahnbescheid gedauert hat (damit ich weiss wann ich mit dem MB rechnen darf)

Ich würde jedem empfehlen, 20-30 euro zu investieren und eine Beratung bei Verbraucherzentrale zu bekommen. Die Angestellten dort kennen sich mit der Thematik aus und können wahrscheinlich besser helfen.


----------



## Hippo (15 Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe Mahnbescheid Probenfieber Uniscore*



Kia81 schrieb:


> ...Ich würde jedem empfehlen, 20-30 euro zu investieren und eine Beratung bei Verbraucherzentrale zu bekommen. Die Angestellten dort kennen sich mit der Thematik aus und können wahrscheinlich besser helfen.



Kostenfrei hier lesen reicht ...
.. und wenn dann immer noch Bedarf ist kann man dann immer noch zur VZ oder einem Anwalt


----------



## Antiscammer (16 Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe Mahnbescheid Probenfieber Uniscore*



Kia81 schrieb:


> Außerdem wenn man die Rechnung begleichen würde, wäre es automatisch ein Beweis dafür, dass man diesen Vertrag mit dieser Firma abschlossen hat, und dann darf auch gleich die Beiträge für 2007-2011 bzw. 2012 bezahlen! ..



Nein. Wenn man eine zu Unrecht gestellte Forderung im Rechtsirrtum bezahlt, dann ist das noch lange kein Beweis und kein Anerkenntnis für einen wirksamen Vertrag.


----------



## Polsi (16 Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe Mahnbescheid Probenfieber Uniscore*

Hallo zusammen, 
bin neu hier im Forum, habe aber vor Jahren schon einmal hier gelesen,
nun zum Thema, 
He heute einen Anruf der fa. uniscore erhalten , der gute Mann wollte einen Herrn X. sprechen. ich fragte ihn was er wolle, er antwortete daß er dies nur dem Herrn X sagen dürfe. Ich beendete das Gespräch durch auflegen.
Nun muß ich sagen daß ich in der KW 18 von Uniscore 2 Briefe erhalten hatte.
In beiden bezogen sie sich auf Forderungenn von Trave/Lübeck aus den Jahren 2004 und 2005. Ich bin nun mal gespannt was als nächstes passiert.
Die Forderungen beliefen sich auf je ca 150 EUR.
Ich warte nun ab. 
Was ratet Ihr mir.

MfG Polsi.


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe Mahnbescheid Probenfieber Uniscore*



Polsi schrieb:


> Was ratet Ihr mir.


Was du selbst vorhast:


Polsi schrieb:


> Ich warte nun ab.


----------



## Hippo (16 Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe Mahnbescheid Probenfieber Uniscore*

2004 und 2005 ist längst verjährt.
Sollte da wider allen Erwartens doch jemand meinen einen Mahnbescheid schicken, wäre das eine Einladung zu einer juristischen Klatsche allererster Güte für den Forderungssteller
Siehe auch hier >>> Mahnbescheid ? Antispam Wiki
Das wäre ungefähr genau das was der Mahnfuzzi garantiert nicht will und ihn dann richtig Geld kostet weil er das Verfahren dann normalerweise schon verloren hat bevor es begonnen hat.
Aber ich glaube nicht daß er uns das Vergnügen gönnt


----------



## elzbeth (4 Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe Mahnbescheid Probenfieber Uniscore*

Hallo,

mein Mann ist auch von der Abzocke Uniscore betroffen.
Er hat gestern gleich zwei Forderungen für Probenfieber erhalten. Einmal für das Jahr 2006 mit einer Forderung von 154,54 € und das andere Schreiben für das Jahr 2007 mit 161,21€.
Wir waren mal bei Probenfieber angemeldet, dass war bereits im Jahr 2001 und wurde von uns gekündigt. Allerdings habe ich das Kündigungsschreiben vor 1/2 Jahr beim Umzug dann entsorgt. 

Die Anschrift der Briefe, mit Name und Vorname stimmt jedoch beim Anschreiben " Sehr geehrter Herr xxxx" steht der Geburtstname von meinem Mann.  Wir haben bereits vor 2006 geheiratet. :-D

An solchen Sachen, kann man wieder mal gut erkennen wie die Abzocke läuft und auf der angegebenen Rufnummer: 0621-59176199 ist eh ständig besetzt.  Das schreit schön förmlich nach einer Briefkastenfirma.
Werde zur Sicherheit am Dienstag noch zum Verbraucherschutz gehen. Und dann laß ich die ganze Sache ruhen.

Wer ist derzeit noch betroffen?


----------



## Affenhirn200 (4 Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe Mahnbescheid Probenfieber Uniscore*

HI !!!
Ja,ich habe bereits einen gerichtlichen mahnbescheid bekommen.habe wiedersprochen und warte jetzt auf termin .gruß christian


----------



## Goblin (4 Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe Mahnbescheid Probenfieber Uniscore*



> Werde zur Sicherheit am Dienstag noch zum Verbraucherschutz gehen


 
Zum Briefe in den Müll werfen braucht man keinen Verbraucherschutz. Nur beim Mahnbescheid muss man reagieren

Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de



> warte jetzt auf termin


Da kannste aber lange warten. Ist eh alles verjährt. Der Probenkasper hätte ehr "inne Gänne kommen" müssen


----------



## Hippo (5 Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe Mahnbescheid Probenfieber Uniscore*



elzbeth schrieb:


> ... Einmal für das Jahr 2006 mit einer Forderung von 154,54 € und das andere Schreiben für das Jahr 2007 mit 161,21€...



Forderungen bis einschließlich 2007 sind bereits verjährt.
Was da abläuft ist der Versuch der "Nachernte" um noch einige zu verängstigen und zur Zahlung zu bewegen.
Sollte in einem solchen Fall bereits verjährter Zahlungen wirklich ein Mahnbescheid kommen, kann man diese netten Herrschaften wunderbar kostenpflichtig ärgern.





Mahnbescheid ? Antispam Wiki

Der Besuch einer VZ ist in so einem Fall nicht wirklich notwendig.
Wenn dann tatsächlich ein MB kommt meldest Du Dich hier einfach wieder


----------



## Laprimera (16 Juni 2011)

Hallo Hippo,
hab heute zwei Mahnschreiben von uniscore bekommen, die Forderungen der Firma Probenfieber von 2005 und 2006 eintreiben möchten(162,78 und 154,70). Hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden? Widerspreche ich den Forderungen, weil ich niemals etwas mit Probenfieber zu tun hatte oder reagiere ich überhaupt nicht? Leider funzt der Link nicht, den Du bzgl."Brieffreundschaft..." gesetzt hast


----------



## Hippo (16 Juni 2011)

Laprimera schrieb:


> Hallo Hippo,
> hab heute zwei Mahnschreiben von uniscore bekommen, die Forderungen der Firma Probenfieber von 2005 und 2006 eintreiben möchten(162,78 und 154,70).



>>>  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Laprimera schrieb:


> Hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden? Widerspreche ich den Forderungen, weil ich niemals etwas mit Probenfieber zu tun hatte



Nö    >>>  Ersatzlink >>>  http://www.lawblog.de/index.php/archives/2010/02/03/blos-nicht-diskutieren/



Laprimera schrieb:


> oder reagiere ich überhaupt nicht?








Und wenn die Forderung 1.000.000,00 € wäre - verjährt ist verjährt.
Erst wenn ein echter Mahnbescheid käme (stell Dich aber drauf ein daß vorher die Hölle zufriert) müßtest Du wieder reagieren.
Entweder mit einem Widerspruch oder wenn Du die Herrschaften so richtig ärgern willst mit der Überleitung ins streitige Verfahren. Das wird dann so richtig teuer für die 
>>> http://antispam.de/wiki/Mahnbescheid#.C3.9Cberleitung_ins_streitige_Verfahren



Laprimera schrieb:


> Leider funzt der Link nicht, den Du bzgl."Brieffreundschaft..." gesetzt hast


 
Wir haben die Forensoftware gewechselt und jetzt müssen noch alle internen Links auf die neue Software umgesetzt werden, sorry


----------



## Laprimera (16 Juni 2011)

Danke Hippo,
bin beruhigt! Allerdings werd ich die ganze Sache noch an "Akte2011" mailen. Die können dann andere
Betroffene warnen. Das Fernsehen erreicht noch mehr Leute! Ich vermute mal, die uniscore schicken
immer wieder etappenweise einen Schwung Forderungsbriefe raus, weil es immer wieder genug Blöde
gibt, die sich einschüchtern lassen.
Seltsam finde ich nur, dass ich überhaupt solche Schreiben bekomme, obwohl ich von 2004 bis 2010
überhaupt nicht im Internet unterwegs war.
Der Tipp mit der Meldung an die Bank ist noch aktuell? Die Postbank in Ludwigshafen wird sich freuen!


----------



## Hippo (16 Juni 2011)

Jep, der Tip ist immer noch aktuell
Das andere ist einfach der Versuch einer Nachernte, vielleicht erwischt man noch ein paar Blöde die zahlen


----------



## Laprimera (16 Juni 2011)

Hallo Hippo,
die mail an die Postbank ist raus! Was glauben denn die uniscore-Leute mit wem
sie es zu tun haben?
Was mich allerdings wirklich wundert ist, dass die sich doch tatsächlich die Mühe
machen, auch noch Mahnbescheide rauszuschicken, deren Kosten sie ja beim Gericht
erstmal vorstrecken müssen.
Aber auf dieser Schiene gibt es offensichtlich noch mehr schwarze Schafe! Ich hab in
meinem ganzen Leben noch nie eine Kreditkarte besessen. Trotzdem erhielt ich vor
6 Monaten einen Mahnbescheid über 285Euro, die ich angeblich 2004 mit einer Kredit-
karte verursacht haben soll. Natürlich habe ich fristgerecht Einspruch eingelegt und
seitdem nichts mehr gehört. Allerdings haben sie die gleiche Lumperei bei meinem Sohn
auch versucht, also vermutlich auch bei vielen anderen Leuten.


----------



## Hippo (16 Juni 2011)

Wie heißt es so schön ...
Mit jedem Schnellzug kommt ein Dummer ...
... Du mußt nur rechtzeitig am Bahnhof sein

Die Sache aus 2004 mit der Kreditkarte wäre die erste Steilvorlage für die Überleitung ins streitige Verfahren gewesen.
War das der gleiche Inkassokläffer?


----------



## Goblin (16 Juni 2011)

> Was mich allerdings wirklich wundert ist, dass die sich doch tatsächlich die Mühe
> machen, auch noch Mahnbescheide rauszuschicken, deren Kosten sie ja beim Gericht
> erstmal vorstrecken müssen



Man hofft wohl dass nicht darauf reagiert wird. Dann kommt der Vollstreckungsbescheid,dann der Gerichtsvollzieher. Natürlich nur,wenn die das volle Programm durchziehen


----------



## Hippo (16 Juni 2011)

Eher nicht auf das blanke "Nichtreagieren" aber auf die Obrigkeitshörigkeit der Deutschen.
Die Masse kriegt doch schon das Fracksausen beim blanken Lesen des Wortes "Mahngericht"
[sarkasmus]
Und ein "Bescheid" ist etwas was man zahlen muß ...
* Steuerbescheid
* Bußgeldbescheid
* Müllbescheid  usw. usw.
[sarkasmus off]
Und wenn halt nun ein "Bescheid" kommt und dann noch vom Gericht dann ist das halt was was man als unabänderlich hinnimmt wie Regen oder Schnee. Bedenke in dem Zusammenhang welches Klientel *hauptsächlich* auf Abofallen & Co reingefallen ist. (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel)
Das was hier bei uns und Antispam über den Mahnbescheid geschrieben steht weiß vorher keiner und wenn Du es den Postern hier zeigst glauben es viele immer noch nicht.
Und genau DAS ist die Basis auf der die Inkassobutzen jetzt die Nachernte aufbauen.
Es müssen alle Poster und Mitleser hier gerade über diese Thematik zum Multiplikator werden damit Geschädigte sich Hilfe holen BEVOR es zu spät ist


----------



## Goblin (16 Juni 2011)

Nochmal für alle Betroffenen. Ein Mahnbescheid bedeutet NICHT das gezahlt werden muss. Das Gericht prüft auch NICHT ob die Forderung zu Recht besteht. Ein Mahnbescheid kann jeder einfach so beantragen. Kostet lediglich 23 Euro Gerichtsgebühr

Hier nochmal die Links

http://www.computerbetrug.de/abzocke-im-internet/mahnbescheid-dichtung-und-wahrheit/

http://www.lawblog.de/index.php/archives/2010/02/03/blos-nicht-diskutieren/

Es ist alles halb so wild


----------



## Laprimera (17 Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
mir ist seit langem bekannt, dass ein Mahnbescheid *nicht zwangsläufig *bezahlt werden muss,
dass es jedoch nur sinnvoll ist Einspruch einzulegen, wenn die Forderung unberechtigt ist. Bei einer
berechtigten Forderung würden nur immer noch weitere Kosten entstehen und das kann man durch
prompte Zahlung vermeiden.
Ich hab selbst schon Mahnbescheide rausschicken müssen, weil ich mal einen äußerst säumigen
Untermieter hatte, der war kein Miet-Nomade, sondern ein Miet-Terrorist!
Der MB bezgl. Kreditkarte kam von einer _Plus Finanzservice GmbH in Wiesbaden, vertreten durch_
_RA M.Schnitzer, Mainz. _Hab sie noch nicht gegooglet, keine Zeit. Sind Euch die Namen bekannt?


----------



## Hippo (17 Juni 2011)

Laprimera schrieb:


> ...Der MB bezgl. Kreditkarte kam von einer _Plus Finanzservice GmbH in Wiesbaden, vertreten durch_
> _RA M.Schnitzer, Mainz._


Quatsch mit Soße - ein Mahnbescheid kommt IMMER von einem Mahngericht mit förmlicher Zustellung



Laprimera schrieb:


> Hab sie noch nicht gegooglet,* keine Zeit.* Sind Euch die Namen bekannt?



Dein Pech, meinst wir recherchieren jetzt für Dich?


----------



## Teleton (17 Juni 2011)

> Der MB bezgl. Kreditkarte kam von einer _Plus Finanzservice GmbH in Wiesbaden, vertreten durch_
> _RA M.Schnitzer, Mainz. _Hab sie noch nicht gegooglet, keine Zeit. Sind Euch die Namen bekannt?


Das ist(war) Ikea, hattest Du da mal eine IKEA- Familycard oder per EC-Karte bezahlt und nicht eingelöst?


----------



## Hippo (17 Juni 2011)

Laprimera schrieb:


> ... Trotzdem erhielt ich vor
> *6 Monaten* einen Mahnbescheid über 285Euro, die ich *angeblich 2004* mit einer Kredit-
> karte verursacht haben soll...


Meinst Du Ikea wartet 6 oder 7 Jahre auf ihr Geld?
Und seriös geht irgendwie auch anders als nach der Zeit einen MB zu schicken.



Laprimera schrieb:


> ...Der MB bezgl. Kreditkarte kam von einer _Plus Finanzservice GmbH in Wiesbaden, vertreten durch_
> _RA M.Schnitzer, Mainz..._


Und ein MB der von einem Inkassobüro kommen soll?



Laprimera schrieb:


> ... Ich hab selbst schon Mahnbescheide rausschicken müssen ...


Laprimera kennt sich nach eigener Aussage mit dem Verfahren des MB aus






 das Ganze ...


----------



## Heiko (17 Juni 2011)

Die Zeit kommt mir auch relativ lange vor. Sollte man da nicht mal über eine Verjährung nachdenken?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (17 Juni 2011)

Grundsätzlich kann man ja auch versuchen, verjährte Forderungen geltend zu machen, weil der Schuldner dann erst Einrede erheben muss. Ich denke, der Mahnbescheid ist da ultima ratio verbunden mit der stillen Hoffnung, dass doch noch ohne Verfahren gezahlt wird.

Versuchen kann man´s halt. Will der Schuldner dann sehen und widerspricht dem Mahnbescheid, kann man ja immer noch einen Rückzieher machen.


----------



## Teleton (17 Juni 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> Meinst Du Ikea wartet 6 oder 7 Jahre auf ihr Geld?


 Kann doch immer mal was liegenbleiben.


> Und seriös geht irgendwie auch anders als nach der Zeit einen MB zu schicken.


Unseriös wäre es natürlich wenn die Forderung nicht bestanden hat. Eigentlich ist Verjährung doch eine Sauerei, trotz Leistung/Lieferung gibt es keine Kohle. Deshalb hat der Gesetzgeber Verjährung extra als Einrede ausgestaltet. Der Betroffene soll selbst entscheiden, ob er noch zahlen möchte


> Und ein MB der von einem Inkassobüro kommen soll?


Da hat Lamprimera wohl Antragsteller mit Absender verwechselt.


----------



## Hippo (17 Juni 2011)

Teleton schrieb:


> ... Unseriös wäre es natürlich wenn die Forderung nicht bestanden hat. Eigentlich ist Verjährung doch eine Sauerei, trotz Leistung/Lieferung gibt es keine Kohle. Deshalb hat der Gesetzgeber Verjährung extra als Einrede ausgestaltet. Der Betroffene soll selbst entscheiden, ob er noch zahlen möchte


Da war mein Post vielleicht eher ein Schnellschuß, ich muß Deiner Aussage doch recht geben



Teleton schrieb:


> Da hat Lamprimera wohl Antragsteller mit Absender verwechselt.


Möglich, aber das kann uns nur Lamprimera letztendlich beantworten.
Es tauchten ja auch schon gefakte MB auf


----------



## Heiko (17 Juni 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> Das sollte ein seriöses Inkassobüro eigentlich wissen daß sie nach 6 Jahren keinen Stich mehr machen


...falls der User nicht doch zahlen möchte.

[edit by Hippo: Mein Posting auf das Du Dich beziehst habe ich in der Zeit als Du geschrieben hast noch einmal umformuliert, deswegen führt der Backlink nicht mehr zum Zitat]


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (18 Juni 2011)

Teleton schrieb:


> Unseriös wäre es natürlich wenn die Forderung nicht bestanden hat.


Genau das prüft derzeit die für *Uniscore* örtlich zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft in einem Sammelverfahren - nur so viel zur Seriosität dieses Unternehmens, die durchaus kritisch betrachtet werden kann.


----------



## Laprimera (18 Juni 2011)

Sorry,sorry, dass ich mich in der Eile falsch ausgedrückt hab!
Natürlich kam der Mahnbescheid vom AG Hünfeld!
Aber ich hab bei Ikea auch nie eine persönliche Kreditkarte gehabt,
nur mein damaliger Lebensabschnittsgefährte.
Nachdem er meine sämtlichen Klamotten verbrannt hat nach der Trennung,
wär ihm eine Lumperei mit der family-card durchaus zuzutrauen. Zeitraum
würde stimmen, denn ich hatte ihm die Karte längst zurückgegeben!
Na toll! Mal abwarten, was da kommt!

Nochmal zu *uniscore*: Ich hab anhand der Seriennummern auf meinen Schreiben
mal spaßeshalber ausgerechnet, was die kassieren würden, wenn alle bezahlen:
*über 9,5 Millionen!!*
Den (...) muss schnellstens das Handwerk gelegt werden!


----------



## Heiko (19 Juni 2011)

Ich bitte trotz des verständlichen Ärgers um etwas Mäßigung bei der Ausdrucksweise. Wir sind jugendfrei!


----------



## Hippo (19 Juni 2011)

Laprimera schrieb:


> ...Aber ich hab bei Ikea auch nie eine persönliche Kreditkarte gehabt,
> nur mein damaliger Lebensabschnittsgefährte...



Nächste Frage - wieso sollte dann der MB zu Dir kommen, wenn die Karte auf Deinen Ex gelaufen ist?


----------



## scorpi (20 Juni 2011)

Hallo, danke für dieses tolle Forum und man findet euch ja sofort wenn man goggle probenfieber uniscore eingibt. Wollte eigentlich nur schauen was das für eine Firma sein soll, die mir 2011 zwei Rechnungen schickt von 2005 und 2006 - in der Überschrift steht - *"uniscore Forderungsmanagement GmbH, Ludwigstraße 85, 67059 Ludwigshafen ./. Mustermann, Erna in Musterhausen, 11111 Mustergasse 00 / Einzug der Rechnung Fieber-00000-2005 vom 00.01.2005 der Firma probenfieber.de Lübeck"*
Angeblich haben sie die Rechnung von Fieber gekauft und dürfen die jetzt Mahnen - hä in welchem Rechtsstaat wohn ich denn???- ich glaube bei mir war das ein Fehlkauf  - ich war da nie Kunde - ich drucke mir solche Sachen immer aus !!!  Na jedenfalls werde ich zurück schießen und einen solchen Antrag stellen - ich will sehen was die machen - kostet mir doch ein lächeln - meine Anwälting hat gekrinst und meinte dafür bekomme ich auch noch Geld supi!!! Na mal schauen ob uniscore sich noch meldet bei mir!!!

mfg scorpi  (die mit dem Stachel)


----------



## Heiko (20 Juni 2011)

scorpi schrieb:


> Angeblich haben sie die Rechnung von Fieber gekauft und dürfen die jetzt Mahnen - hä in welchem Rechtsstaat wohn ich denn???


Klar dürfen die mahnen. Ich darf auch mahnen. Du darfst mahnen, wir alle dürfen mahnen.
Das heißt aber noch nicht, dass die dann auch Geld kriegen.


----------



## Laprimera (3 Juli 2011)

Hallo Hippo und alle Betroffenen!
Die Postbank hatte von mir folgenden Brief bekommen:
_Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,_
_ich habe den Verdacht, dass über das Konto *300363679, BLZ 54510067* bei Ihrer Bank illegale Beträge fließen. Es geht dabei um Abofallen, also Internetseiten, auf denen arglose Verbraucher mit versteckten Kosten um ihr Geld gebracht werden, wobei die Forderungen jedweder Rechtsgrundlage entbehren und zudem bereits lange verjährt sind. Es handelt sich jeweils um Beträge von 162,78Euro, 154,70Euro oder ähnlich.  Dabei wird obiges Konto bei ihrem Unternehmen verwendet. _
_Ich appelliere an Sie, das Konto zu kündigen und das eingegangene Geld an die Absender zurück zu überweisen._
_Mit freundlichem Gruß
_
Am 29.6.2011 erhielt ich Antwort, für meinen Geschmack leider nur recht allgemein:

_Sehr geehrte..._
_besten Dank für Ihre Hinweise. Gerade bei der von Ihnen angesprochenen Thematik sind wir auf die Mitarbeit aufmerksamer Verbraucher angewiesen, um schnell handeln zu können, falls es erforderlich ist._

_Da wegen des Bankgeheimnisses Angaben zu einzelnen Kundenbeziehungen und Kontoverbindungen nicht möglich sind, finden Sie im Folgenden eine Darstellung, wie die Postbank ihre Kunden und sich generell vor der missbräuchlichen Verwendung von Kontenbeziehungen schützt._

_Grundsätzlich hat die Postbank kein Interesse daran, Kontenbeziehungen aufrecht zu erhalten, die für zwielichtige Praktiken genutzt werden. Dies gilt unabhängig von der rechtlichen Beurteilung der zugrunde liegenden Geschäfte, die im Einzelfall schwierig sein kann. Konten, die in dieser Hinsicht auffällig geworden sind, werden gekündigt. Aus rechtlichen Gründen ist in den meisten Fällen nur eine ordentliche Kündigung unter Einhaltung der gesetzlichen Kündigungsfrist möglich._

_Um Verbraucher möglichst bereits im Vorfeld vor betrügerischen Machenschaften zu schützen, hat die Postbank folgende Maßnahmen ergriffen:_

_Auf ihrer Website informiert sie umfassend über aktuelle Betrugsmaschen und gibt Tipps, wie Verbraucher sich schützen können: _www.postbank.de/sicherheit
_Sie hat einen gesonderten Kommunikationsweg zum Hinweis auf Betrug eingerichtet: _[email protected] _Durch Beobachtungen, die Verbraucher unter dieser Adresse geschildert haben, konnte bereits in vielen Fällen Schaden abgewendet werden. Meldungen, die unter dieser Adresse eingehen, werden systematisch ausgewertet: Das Traktionsbild der angesprochenen Konten wird untersucht. Wenn sich der Hinweis auf Missbrauch erhärtet, veranlasst die Postbank die Kündigung. Dabei werden auch Konten in die Prüfung einbezogen, die mit dem "Beschwerdekonto" in Verbindung stehen. Genauso verfährt die Postbank bei Beschwerden, die telefonisch oder schriftlich eingehen._
_- Die Postbank verfügt über ein Research-System, um auffällige Einzahlungen, die auf "Abofallen" oder ähnliches hinweisen, auf Konten zu identifizieren. Insbesondere häufige Gutschriften in der gleichen Höhe auf neu eröffnete Privatkontenfallen dabei auf._
_- Bei Auskunftsersuchen der Ermittlungsbehörden werden nicht nur die angegebenen, sondern auch die mit diesen in Verbindung stehenden Konten überprüft und - bei Verdachtsmomenten auch vorsorglich - gekündigt._
_- Bei Verdacht auf gewerblichen Betrug erstattet die Postbank grundsätzlich Geldwäsche-Verdachtsanzeige._
_- Wenn für die Transaktionsabwicklung Privatkonten zwischengeschaltet sind, kündigt die Postbank diese Konten und erstattet Anzeige gegen den Inhaber als "Finanzagent", da dieser das Konto unbefugt Dritten zur Verfügung stellt, ohne diese als wirtschaftlich Berechtigte angegeben zu haben._

_Wenn Sie Opfer eines Betrugs oder eines Betrugsversuchs wurden, dann erstatten Sie unbedingt Anzeige bei der Polizei._

_Wir hoffen,Ihnen mit diesen Angaben geholfen zu haben._
_Mit freundlichen Grüßen_
_Deutsche Postbank AG_

Na gut, die Postbank bleibt nicht untätig, das ist ja wenigstens beruhigend.
Hat jemand von Euch Anzeige gegen unicore erstattet? Bringt das was außer Lauferei und Nerverei?


----------



## Reducal (3 Juli 2011)

Laprimera schrieb:


> Hat jemand von Euch Anzeige gegen unicore erstattet? Bringt das was außer Lauferei und Nerverei?


Wenn man sich die Antwort ergoogelt, dann erkennt man leicht, dass es zahlreiche Anzeigen geben muss. Dass sich anscheinend irgendwer mit der Problematik beschäftigt, wollte wohl ein User > hiermit < ausdrücken. Für einen persönlich bringt so eine Anzeige nichts, außer womöglich Genugtuung. Wenn aber viele Leute immer wieder das selbe bemängeln, dann ist die Chance nicht klein, dass evtl. jemandem auf die Finger geschaut wird. Gewerbsmäßig veraltete Forderungen einzufordern, die niemals tatsächlich bestanden hatten, halte ich persönlich für denkbar strafbar.


----------



## ch12panfo (28 Juli 2011)

Bei uns kam ein Brief wegen eines nicht gezeahlten Betrags von 2004 an und seitdem haben sie uns seit Anfang des Jahres schon zwei Mal geschrieben. Wir haben natürlich Einspruch eingelegt.
Die Überraschung kam heute, als sie meinten uns Anrufen zu müssen. Am liebsten würde ich die wegen Belästigung verklagen außerdem wüsste ich gern woher sie die Telephonnummer haben. Die meinten dann auch, sie würden das ganze vor Gericht bringen, woraufhin ich mich bedankt habe, da sie mir diesen Schritt damit abnehmen.


----------



## Hippo (28 Juli 2011)

Guter Plan, weil ...





http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Verjährung_(Deutschland)#Zivilrecht

Die Einrede der Verjährung müßte aber von Dir kommen falls ....
die wider Erwarten klagen sollten


----------



## Goblin (28 Juli 2011)

> Die meinten dann auch, sie würden das ganze vor Gericht bringen



Wäre das Einklagen von bereits verjährten Forderungen nicht Prozessbetrug ? Oder irre ich mich da ?


----------



## Hippo (28 Juli 2011)

Nein, einklagen kannst Du sie und wenn der Beklagte nicht die Karte "Einrede der Verjährung" zieht kann es durchaus passieren daß er verknackt wird.
Wobei ich es als Gebot der Fairness erachte, wenn ich eine Leistung tatsächlich wissentlich bestellt und bezogen habe auf diese Einrede verzichte wenn aus irgendwelchen Gründen z.B. die Rechnungsstellung verbummelt wurde


----------



## Laprimera (29 Juli 2011)

*Weiter geht der Spaß mit Uniscore!*
Am 20.7. kamen die nächsten Schreiben dieses Inkasso-Unternehmens, nachdem ich auf die erste beiden Schreiben nicht reagiert hatte, wurde nun der Ton entsprechend bedrohlicher!
Man setzte mir eine Frist von *7  Tagen , *erhöhte die Forderungen um 3,35Euro und drohte mit Mahnbescheid,erheblichen Kosten und Zwangsvollstreckung!
Natürlich antworte ich auch diesmal nicht, da sind mir die 55Cent für ne Briefmarke und die Tinte fürs Ausdrucken schon zu schade!
Weiter oben hab ich gelesen, dass die sogar per Telefonanruf versuchen, die Leute einzuschüchtern. Ich geb meine Nummern gaaaaanz selten raus - und im Telefonbuch steh ich auch nicht! Wer mich anruft, den kenne ich und freu mich drüber!
Jedenfalls bin ich freudiger Erwartung, wie weit dieses Inkasso-Unternehmen noch gehen wird. Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden!

PS: Pro Schreiben 3 Blätter, also schon 12 Blatt = reichlich Papier für Notizzettel, denn die Rückseite ist zum Glück unbedruckt!


----------



## Antiscammer (29 Juli 2011)

Uniscore ist dafür bekannt, ab und zu (allerdings auch nicht immer...) Mahnbescheide zu beantragen. In dem Fall müsste halt binnen 14 Tagen der Widerspruch erklärt werden.
http://www.computerbetrug.de/abzocke-im-internet/mahnbescheid-dichtung-und-wahrheit/

Nach widersprochenem Mahnbescheid kann nicht der Gerichtsvollzieher kommen.

Die Abzocker können dann nur entweder weiter Mahnbriefe schicken (na und? Papier ist geduldig...), oder sie können klagen.
Dass sie das tun, ist etwa so wahrscheinlich wie Hagelschauer auf dem Mond und auch noch nicht bekannt geworden. Selbst wenn: dann hätte man auch noch 1001 Möglichkeiten, sich zu verteidigen.


----------



## wippi00 (30 Juli 2011)

Laprimera schrieb:


> Sorry,sorry, dass ich mich in der Eile falsch ausgedrückt hab!
> Natürlich kam der Mahnbescheid vom AG Hünfeld!
> Aber ich hab bei Ikea auch nie eine persönliche Kreditkarte gehabt,
> nur mein damaliger Lebensabschnittsgefährte.
> ...


Ich habe heute auch mal wieder Post von Uniscore(Probenfieber) bekommen, Sie stellen Forderungen für 2004,2005 und 2006 zusammen ca 660€.4 Briefe mit jeweils 3 Seiten,was die allein an Papierkosten haben müssen.Ich habe ja auch einmal versucht telefonisch Kontakt zu Uniscore zu knüpfen,leider ist dort ständig besetzt.Jedenfalls sehe ich der Sache erstmal ganz gelassen entgegen,Geld bekommen die jedenfalls keins von mir und wenn die weiterhin so viel Geld in Papier investieren müssen,dann lässt sich damit wohl kein Imperium aufbauen!


----------



## Laprimera (30 Juli 2011)

Hallo wippi00,
von mir will uniscore mittlerweile 334 Euro für ein "Probenfieber-Abo" aus 2005+2006,
also einer Zeit, wo ich definitiv *nicht* im Internet unterwegs war. Das und die Verjährung
der Forderung geben mir ein sanftes Ruhekissen gegen alles, was von denen noch so
kommen mag.
Das einzige, was ich noch überlege ist, ob ich  nicht doch Anzeige gegen uniscore
erstatten soll. Vielleicht gibt's hier ja nen Juristen, welcher Anzeigegrund am treffendsten
wäre?!
Schönen Sonntag!
Laprimera


----------



## Goblin (30 Juli 2011)

Das Anmahnen von verjährten Forderungen ist nicht strafbar. Es gibt aber den Weg der *negativen Feststellungsklage. *



> Beispiel: Jemand fordert hartnäckig Geld von Ihnen. Sie ziehen vor Gericht um feststellen zu lassen, dass diesem hartnäckigen Forderer der Anspruch nicht zusteht



*http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/negative-feststellungsklage.18241/*

und hier

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Negative_Feststellungsklage


----------



## Hippo (2 August 2011)

Die Diskussion über die "Negative Feststellungsklage" geht hier weiter:

>>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...e-abgetr-aus-mahnbescheid-probenfieber.35870/


----------



## ch12panfo (26 August 2011)

Also langsam reicht es wirklich, heute kamen gleich zwei Briefe, diesmal nicht von uniscore sondern von der Kanzlei Schäfer * Valerio.
Frage ist jetzt: einfach ebenfalls ignorieren?
Hier gleich mal ein Bildbeispiel im Anhang


----------



## Hippo (26 August 2011)

Inkassobüros sind nur Schreibknechte ohne Sonderrechte allerdings mit einem unbezähmbaren Drang kläffende Drohkulissen aufzubauen.

Dazu hier ein Post von Antiscammer
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...sammler-de-antassia.30762/page-64#post-334525


----------



## Graven (26 August 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe heute ebenfalls 2 offene Forderungen von uniscore bzgl. Probenfieber bekommen. Rechnungsdatum der Forderung ist der 30.01.2005 und der 30.01.2006. Ich habe daraufhin angerufen und auf die Verjährungsfrist hingewiesen und das ich mich nicht errinnern könnte jemals etwas mit dieser Firma bzw. Internetseite zu tun zu haben. Die junge Frau am Telefon hat mir anscheinend nicht so richtig zugehört und will mir jetzt die Rechnungsunterlagen von Probenfieber.de zusenden. Ich habe sie zwar darauf hingewiesen, dass ich die Rechnungen an meinen Anwalt übergebe. Daraufhin sagte sie nur, dass sie mir die Unterlagen zusenden würde und dann hat sie aufgelegt. Es war ein witziges Telefonat. Das muss ich schon sagen.

Das ist etwas, was man sehr beruhigt und gelassen angehen kann. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass ich nix mehr von der Firma hören werde, aber man kann sich ja überraschen lassen.

mfg

Christian


----------



## Hippo (27 August 2011)

Verjährung - feddisch ...


----------



## Cessy1710 (27 August 2011)

Goblin schrieb:


> Das Anmahnen von verjährten Forderungen ist nicht strafbar. Es gibt aber den Weg der *negativen Feststellungsklage. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cessy1710 (27 August 2011)

Hallo liebe User,
Heute nachdem ich mich auch an eure Ratschläge gehalten habe und nicht an uniscore gezahlt habe kamen mehrere Mahnbescheide, Zwangsvollstreckungen bei mir an.
Heute nun ganz grosses Kino* Es flatterte mir die Kontosperrung* ins Haus, so das ich nicht mehr an mein Girokonto ran komme. Was soll ich nun machen ????
Bitte um euren Rat!!!!

Mfg
Kerstin


----------



## Hippo (27 August 2011)

1. Frage: Sind es "echte" Mahnbescheide vom Gericht? Keine gefakten von Inkassobüros?
2. Hast Du den MB auch widersprochen so wie es empfohlen wird
3. Wann sind diese Schreiben eingetrudelt

http://www.computerbetrug.de/abzocke-im-internet/mahnbescheid-dichtung-und-wahrheit/
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/der-mahnbescheid.1741/

Ich vermute mal daß Du auf einen MB nicht reagiert hast, das Ding dann in die Vollstreckung ging das Konto gepfändet wurde.
Wenn Du nämlich den MB widersprochen hättest wäre eine Vollstreckung ohne Gerichtsverfahren nicht möglich


----------



## Heiko (27 August 2011)

Cessy1710 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe User,
> Heute nachdem ich mich auch an eure Ratschläge gehalten habe und nicht an uniscore gezahlt habe kamen mehrere Mahnbescheide, Zwangsvollstreckungen bei mir an.
> Heute nun ganz grosses Kino* Es flatterte mir die Kontosperrung* ins Haus, so das ich nicht mehr an mein Girokonto ran komme. Was soll ich nun machen ????
> Bitte um euren Rat!!!!
> ...


Das ist übrigens die gleiche Vorgehensweise, wie sie auch von den Verbraucherzentralen empfohlen wird.

*Aber mal ganz deutlich: ich glaube Dir nicht. Entweder Du bist jemand, der hier gezielt verunsichern will,* oder aber Du hast die gerichtlichen (!) Mahnbescheide ignoriert, was hier noch nie empfohlen wurde. Dann hast Du Dich nicht wirklich schlau angestellt.


----------



## Nicko1998 (27 August 2011)

@ Heiko,
den Eindruck hast du nicht alleine! Eine 60-jährige, die sich Cessy1710 nennt!  Und die in ihrem ersten Posting hier gleich Panik machen möchte! Für etwas cleverer hätte ich die Probenfieber-Bande schon gehalten! 

(Obwohl: Google gibt einiges her!)


----------



## Cessy1710 (27 August 2011)

Hallo ihr, zum ersten meinen Namen habe ich von meiner Emailadresse abgeleitet, 2. Das mit dem POsting ist wahr, ich habe Widerspruch gegen die Mahnbescheide eingelegt( Fristgerecht) und heute ist mir das Schreiben vom Gericht gekommen, falls einer von euch Zweifel haben sollte, dann bitte per Email damit ich ihm den Vollstreckungsbescheid schicken kann. Und übrigend 60 bin ich nicht, vielleicht kannst mal nach rechnen.

In diesem Sinne danke für ide ach so tolle Hilfe.
K. Harms


----------



## Nicko1998 (27 August 2011)

Nun, irgendjemand rechnet tatsächlich falsch!  



> *Cessy1710*
> 
> *Frisch registriert*
> 
> weiblich, 60


Vielleicht teilt dir ein Mod die Mailaddy/Faxnummer mit, an die du die Unterlagen senden kannst.


----------



## Hippo (27 August 2011)

Bitte sehr, bitte gleich

http://www.computerbetrug.de/service/impressum/


----------



## Cessy1710 (27 August 2011)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Nun, irgendjemand rechnet tatsächlich falsch!
> 
> 
> Vielleicht teilt dir ein Mod die Mailaddy/Faxnummer mit, an die du die Unterlagen senden kannst.


1710 ergibt keine 60, vorher hatte ich mich nicht registriert weil ich dachte das hatte sich erledigt . Übrigens 1959 geboren , man was habts für ein Problem ??? Ich wollte doch wirklich nur nen Rat von euch haben, aber anscheinend bin ich hier wirklich falsch gelandet


----------



## Hippo (27 August 2011)

Cessy1710 schrieb:


> ...Ich wollte doch wirklich nur nen Rat von euch haben, *aber anscheinend bin ich hier wirklich falsch gelandet*



Ne, das nicht ...
Nur manchmal triffts halt auch eine(n) der nix dafür kann sondern nur einfach ein Posting absetzt das zu 90% mit den üblichen Maulwurfverunsicherungspostings überteinstimmt


----------



## Heiko (27 August 2011)

Cessy1710 schrieb:


> Hallo ihr, zum ersten meinen Namen habe ich von meiner Emailadresse abgeleitet, 2. Das mit dem POsting ist wahr, ich habe Widerspruch gegen die Mahnbescheide eingelegt( Fristgerecht) und heute ist mir das Schreiben vom Gericht gekommen, falls einer von euch Zweifel haben sollte, dann bitte per Email damit ich ihm den Vollstreckungsbescheid schicken kann. Und übrigend 60 bin ich nicht, vielleicht kannst mal nach rechnen.
> 
> In diesem Sinne danke für ide ach so tolle Hilfe.
> K. Harms


Meine E-Mail: [email protected]

Wie kann ein Vollstreckungsbescheid kommen, wenn Du widersprochen hast und keine Verhandlung stattgefunden hat?


----------



## Nicko1998 (27 August 2011)

Hängen deine Probleme möglicherweise damit zusammen?


			
				cessy1710 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch ich bin diesen leuten auf den Leim gegangen und nun erdreisten die sich von mir 178¤ zu verlangen. ich habe weder Unterlagen noch Zeitschriften von denen bekommen. Wie kann ich vorgehen bei solchen Leuten ?
> Habe da einfach keinen Plan, obwohl ich das Geld im April zurück gebucht habe haben die sich wieder erdreistet mein Konto zu belasten, es erfolgte wieder eine Rückbuchung. naja mal schauen wie oft die das noch versuchen.


----------



## Antiscammer (27 August 2011)

Wenn man korrekt einem Mahnbescheid widersprochen hat, kann kein Vollstreckungsbescheid kommen, und es kann auch nicht das Konto gepfändet werden.

Auch dem Vollstreckungsbescheid könnte man noch binnen 2 Wochen widersprechen. Erst danach kann es eine Pfändung geben, aber normalerweise macht vorher der Gerichtsvollzieher einen Hausbesuch.


----------



## Hippo (27 August 2011)

> aber normalerweise macht vorher der Gerichtsvollzieher einen Hausbesuch.



Bei einer Kontopfändung nicht.
Das hat mir meine Exe mal eingebrockt als sie Langeweile hatte (sie wollte UH nicht aufs Konto sondern per Post - und die hat sie am Postamt liegen lassen und dann behauptet sie hätte den UH nicht bekommen)
Das war lediglich eine Vorpfändung nach §845 ZPO, aber gemerkt hatte ichs weil eine Onlineüberweisung nicht rausging - ein Anruf brachte Aufklärung und der GV den Beschluß am nächsten Tag. Er meinte das wäre aus Sicherheitsgründen die einzige juristische Maßnahme die durchgeführt wird OHNE dem Betroffenen vorher das "rechtliche Gehör" zu gewähren.
Allerdings bestand in meinem Fall ein Dauertitel über Unterhalt


----------



## BenTigger (27 August 2011)

Cessy1710 schrieb:


> 1710 ergibt keine 60, vorher hatte ich mich nicht registriert weil ich dachte das hatte sich erledigt . Übrigens 1959 geboren , man was habts für ein Problem ??? Ich wollte doch wirklich nur nen Rat von euch haben, aber anscheinend bin ich hier wirklich falsch gelandet


Von 1710 redet auch keiner, sondern von deinem Geburtsdatum, das du bei der Anmeldung eingegeben hast. Naja da hast du dich eben um 8 Jahre vertippt.
Denn dein Profil meldet uns, du bist weiblich und 60 jahre alt. Das sind Daten die du eingegeben hast. Und welche Frau macht sich schon so viel älter... 
Deswegen unser Misstrauen hier. Was du schreibst passt nicht wirklich zusammen. Es sei denn, du hast gerichtliche Mahnbescheide und Vorladungen auch ignoriert. Aber sowas macht man/Frau doch nicht....


----------



## spatzi1965 (6 September 2011)

Hallo,
auch ich bin, glaube ich, guter Kunde von Uniscore ( Probenfieber ) ....die ersten zwei Mahnungen habe ich Anfang Mai diesen Jahres erhalten, eine für 2005, eine für 2006. ich  habe nicht reagiert. Die nächste Post ( wieder 2 Briefe ) kam Mitte Juni, die nächste Post kam Ende Juli und die nächsten Schreiben kamen dann letzte Woche wo sie angedroht haben das die gerichtlichen Schritte jetzt eingeleitet werden. Ach ja und heute haben sie dann angerufen, da ich nicht zuhause war ging meine Tochter ans Telefon und nachdem sie sagte das ich nicht da wäre, haben sie direkt wieder aufgelegt.Nachdem wie  sie es mir erzählt hat ( sie haben später auch nicht nochmal angerufen ) klang es mehr so, als wollten sie nur in Erfahrung bringen ob es mich wirklich gibt.
Also ich lass mich überraschen was jetzt passiert. Sollte ich doch noch schriftlich Widerspruch einlegen oder einfach weiter warten . Und kann das wirklich sein, das die das Konto sperren lassen ? Und kann mir jemand sagen nach wievielen Jahren sowas verjährt ist ?
Gruß Spatzi


----------



## Reducal (6 September 2011)

spatzi1965 schrieb:


> ...kann mir jemand sagen nach wievielen Jahren sowas verjährt ist?


Jeweils zum 31.12. nach drei Jahren. Warte mal ab, ob was schriftliches kommt und dann kannst du dich immer noch bemühen. Dann nämlich liegt es an dir, die Verjährung dem Gläubiger einzureden, womit die Sache erledigt sein dürfte.


----------



## Antiscammer (7 September 2011)

Genauer gesagt: 3 volle Kalenderjahre nach Ablauf des Jahrs, in dem die Forderung entstanden ist.

D.h.: Forderungen, die (angeblich oder tatsächlich) irgendwann im Jahr 2007 entstanden sind, waren am 01.01.2011 um 00:00h verjährt. Forderungen, die irgendwann im Jahr 2008 entstanden sind, verjähren dann zum 01.01.2012.


----------



## spatzi1965 (7 September 2011)

also es sind angebliche Rechnungen  vom 14.5.2005 und vom 14.5.2006 und ich hab dieses Jahr das erste Mal was von Uniscore  gehört. Kann sein das ich vor Jahren mal auf der Seite war, aber da hab ich definitiv nichts abgeschlossen oder so. Also liegt dazwischen das Jahr 2007, 2008, 2009 und 2010. also Minimum 4 Jahre.


----------



## Hippo (7 September 2011)

Also wenn Du die Brüder ärgern willst ...
... hoffst Du daß sie Dich doch irgendwann mit einem Mahnbescheid beglücken.
Und dann ziehst Du diese Trumpfkarte ...


----------



## blaugold62 (9 September 2011)

Hallo ,
mit großem Interesse las ich Eure Beiträge zu diesem Thema uniscore/Probenfieber.
Auch ich gehöre zu dem großen Heer der  Genervten.
Kurz meine Geschichte:
Ende 2003 Vertragsabschluß mit McCrazy (Probenfieber),
Ende 2004 sendete ich die fristlose Kündigung wegen Nichtleistung (-> ich erhielt nie die versprochenen Proben) , und die Ankündigung, dass ich mir mein Geld zurückhole, was ich auch machte.
September 2008 el inkasso sendet Zahlungsaufforderung, der ich umgehend wiedersprochen habe mit Begründung, Rückschein des Einschreibens liegt vor.
2011 März, Juni und August je 2 Zahlungsaufforderungen für die Rechnungen 2004 und 2005.
Anzeige bei der Polizei erstattet wegen Verdacht auf Betrug.
Uniscore der Forderungen per Einschreiben - Rückschein wiedersprochen, da RG´s ungültig und verjährt.
Erhalt des Schreibens von der Staatanwaltschaft Frankenthal bezüglich meiner Anzeige.

Vielleicht haben noch andere ein Interesse eine Anzeige zu stellen???

Vielleicht haben wir bald Ruhe?!?
VG
Blaugold62


----------



## Hippo (9 September 2011)

> Vielleicht haben noch andere ein Interesse eine Anzeige zu stellen???
> Vielleicht haben wir bald Ruhe?!?


Dein Wort in Gottes Gehörgang ...





http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/deutschland-ist-ein-abzockerparadies-wie-kommt-das.32880/

und hier >>> http://antispam.de/wiki/Mahnbescheid#.C3.9Cberleitung_ins_streitige_Verfahren

Ansonsten Augen und Ohren offenhalten und warnen wenn wir irgendwo was merken.
Dein Verhalten war soweit ok und das ist schon mehr als was viele tun.
Nur eines - ich hätte keine Brieffreundschaft mit denen begonnen sondern gehofft daß sie doch einen MB schicken 
... und dann - siehe Link oben


----------



## Reducal (9 September 2011)

blaugold62 schrieb:


> Erhalt des Schreibens von der Staatanwaltschaft Frankenthal bezüglich meiner Anzeige.


Was stand in dem Schreiben drin?


----------



## blaugold62 (9 September 2011)

@ Hippo,
im Grunde hast Du recht.
Auf der Anderen Seite wurde mir sowohl von der Polizei als auch von der Staatsanwaltschaft mitgeteilt,
dass die Strafanzeige bzw. ein Ermittlungsverfahren  eine "zivilrechtliche Auseinandersetzung in dieser Forderungsangelegenheit nicht ersetzen kann".
So kann es durchaus sein, dass ich noch einen MB erhalte.... wir werden es sehen.
Dank Eurer Hinweise  kann ich versuchen mich  entsprechend zu verhalten. 

Ich finde gerade dies Forum für alle Betroffenen sehr wichtig und informativ! 
Menschen, die das erstemal mit dieser Thematik bombadiert werden, von den entspr. Gesetzen noch nie etwas gesehen haben, sind im ersten Moment einfach hilflos! Wem kann man vertrauen , mache ich Fehler, wenn ich darauf los reagiere und andere Befürchtungen.... deshalb Danke an alle!!


----------



## blaugold62 (9 September 2011)

@ Reducal,
..unter welchem Aktenzeichen das Verfahren geführt wird, gegen wen es geführt wird und ob ich noch weitere Unterlagen hätte.
Allerdings hatte ich schon letzten Montag die Unterlagen an die Polizei in meinen Ort in Kopie gegeben. Die Polizei behält die Kopien und leitet Unterlagen entsprechend weiter.


----------



## spatzi1965 (9 September 2011)

Danke auch an alle hier die mir geantwortet haben, hatte nach den vielen Schreiben von denen schon Befürchtungen das ich anders hätte reagieren sollen, aber bin hier nur bestätigt wurden, bin schon sehr gespannt wenn ich wieder was von denen höre.....


----------



## spatzi1965 (9 September 2011)

heißt das eigentlich das ich jetzt auch einfach zur Polizei könnte und Strafanzeige stellen ?


----------



## Hippo (9 September 2011)

Wichtig ist vor allem die Opfer zu erreichen *BEVOR* sie sich selbst mit den Abzockern auseinandersetzen.
Es ist schon zu oft passiert daß sich Opfer durch eine unbedachte Formulierung um Kopf und Kragen geschrieben haben und nur aufgrund dessen zahlen mußten - Stichwort Ratenvereinbarung mit unauffällig versteckter Anerkenntnis unterschrieben - und danach erst aufgewacht sind und Hilfe gesucht haben. Aus so einer Situation wieder rauszukommen ist ohne Anwalt dann praktisch unmöglich.



> Auf der Anderen Seite wurde mir sowohl von der Polizei als auch von der Staatsanwaltschaft mitgeteilt,
> dass die Strafanzeige bzw. ein Ermittlungsverfahren eine "zivilrechtliche Auseinandersetzung in dieser Forderungsangelegenheit nicht ersetzen kann".
> So kann es durchaus sein, dass ich noch einen MB erhalte.... wir werden es sehen.


Das ist klar, Straf- und Zivilrecht sind total unterschiedliche Dinge.
Wobei leider (in diesem Fall) auch bei Dir kein MB kommen wird denn die Abzocker fürchten nichts so sehr wie eine gerichtliche Auseinandersetzung.
Wir hier warten ja sehnsüchtig drauf einen Abzocker der einen MB bei verjährten Forderung schickt gepflegt ins Messer laufen zu lassen (Stichwort: Überleitung ins streitige Verfahren)


----------



## spatzi1965 (9 September 2011)

also deshalb warte ich am besten einfach mal ab was jetzt passiert, geschrieben haben sie bereits 4 mal je 2 Briefe und mittlerweile ja auch angerufen.....ich lass das jetzt einfach mal auf mich zukommen, werde dann bescheid sagen wenn ich wieder was von denen höre


----------



## Hippo (9 September 2011)

spatzi1965 schrieb:


> heißt das eigentlich das ich jetzt auch einfach zur Polizei könnte und Strafanzeige stellen ?


Können ja, aber ob das viel Sinn macht?
@Blaugold - schick doch die Daten Deines Verfahrens an Spatzi1965, dann kann *DORT* Strafanzeige stellen und wenn sich weitere Opfer anschließen wollen könnte es doch passieren daß ein Sammelverfahren (keine Sammelklage) draus wird



> 4 mal je 2 Briefe und mittlerweile ja auch angerufen.....i


Könnte es sein daß Du beim nächsten Anruf grade dringend was zu tun hast und den Hörer neben den Apparat legst? Und man kann ja auch vergesslich sein und daß Du den Hörer daneben gelegt hast ist Dir einfach entfallen?


----------



## blaugold62 (9 September 2011)

@Hippo,
diese Angelegenheit bedeutet auch Nerven zu bewahren, meine sind auf Grund anderer Umstände etwas in Mitleidenschafft gezogen.

Meine Geschichte zeigt, dass  wenn ein Inkassobüro die Segel streicht durchaus ein anderes in die Bresche springt.

Das Ziel sollte also sein endlich Ruhe zu bekommen und eine Art Unterlassung zu bewirken.

Schlimm ist nur, dass Probenfieber und Mc Crazy weiterhin im Internet ihrer Geschäfte nachgehen.


----------



## spatzi1965 (9 September 2011)

hmmm, und was erreiche ich damit ? das letzte mal war ich ja auch nicht persönlich dran , sondern meine Tochter und nachdem sie mich verlangt hatten, aber meine Tochter ihnen gesagt hat das ich nicht da bin haben sie einfach aufgelegt.....und nie wieder angerufen..... wie gesagt, kam mir dann im nachhinein so vor als wollten die nur wissen ob es mich unter dieser Telefonnummer überhaupt gibt!


----------



## Hippo (9 September 2011)

Gilt für euch beide - sich ein dickes Fell zuzulegen (dürfte mit dem Wissen das ihr jetzt habt nicht schwer sein) ist die beste Abwehr.
Auf Unterlassung zu klagen kostet garantiert mehr Nerven und bringt vor allem nichts für das "Ganze" denn selbst wenn ihr so ein Urteil erstreiten könnt gilt das nur für euren eigenen Fall. D.h. wenn blaugold z.B. diesen Prozeß (Zivilrecht) gewinnt können die spatzi weiter belästigen


----------



## Antiscammer (10 September 2011)

Sollte das Inkassobüro wieder anrufen, spielt man ihnen eben am Telefon etwas schönes vor.
http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Hitparade_zum_Ärgern_von_CCAs


----------



## Hippo (10 September 2011)

Das hat bisher kein CCA bis zum Ende überlebt ...


----------



## Reducal (10 September 2011)

blaugold62 schrieb:


> ....wurde mir sowohl von der Polizei als auch von der Staatsanwaltschaft mitgeteilt:
> 
> 
> > dass die Strafanzeige bzw. ein Ermittlungsverfahren eine "zivilrechtliche Auseinandersetzung in dieser Forderungsangelegenheit nicht ersetzen kann


Im Klardeutsch heißt das, dass Ermittlungen nicht mit den für ein erfolgreiches Strafverfahren notwendigen Sicherheit geführt werden können - lochen, ablegen, schließen! Auf den zivilen Klageweg wird damit verwiesen.


----------



## scorpi (4 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

mittlerweile hab ich fast einen Ordner voll von diesen netten Briefen von uniscore. Aber ihr habt ja gesagt, erst antworten wenn der MB kommt. Ich habe mich dann mal umgehört und festgestellt, in meiner Straße sind es noch 5 Familien die betroffen sind, na da hab ich mal einen kleinen Kaffeeklatsch abgehalten und hab den mal so erzählt was ich im Internet gefunden hatte. Die waren alle DAnkbar und haben auch nicht gezahlt oder irgendetwas unterschrieben. Jetzt warten wir gemeinsam auf den MB, wenn denn mal einer kommt und ansonsten hat mein Sohn jede menge Papier zum malen, schönes weißes Papier!!!

Ach ja, hier mal noch ein Link, weis nicht ob ihr den schon hattet, verbraucherdienst e.V. hat ein Versäumnis-Urteil mit uniscore gehabt  http://w*w.verbraucherdienst.com/aktuelles/verbraucherdienst-aktuelles-details.php?id=81
aber bei Gericht sind die kleinen Geierleins gar nicht erschienen. *Grins* warum nur nicht???   Tja da sieht man doch schon das das kleine faule Eier sind!

Also liebe Leute, keine Panik, abwarten und den MB (wenn er denn mal kommt) abweisen.

Schönen Tag
Scorpi


----------



## Horacio (20 Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich bin Opfer dieser Firma,aber sie haben bisher kein Geld von mir bekommen und werden es auch nicht 
Das ganze läuft seit 2004 mit immer wieder von verschiedenen Inkasso Unternehmen eingegangenen Zahlungsaufforderungen.
Und in meinem Fall soll ich sogar 2 Verträge abgeschlossen haben und bekomme auch 2 unterschiedliche hohe Forderungen.
Aber das unverschämte was die gemacht haben war das sie von meinem Konto einen Betrag abgebucht haben was ich allerdings gemerkt habe und das Geld sofort zurück geholt habe.
Daraufhin habe ich dieser Firma eine entsprechende E-Mail zugeschickt auf die sie aber nicht reagiert hat.
Heute nun flattert mir wieder eine bzw. 2 Zahlungsaufforderungen ins Haus auf die ich,wie auch bisher nicht reagieren werde.
Sollen sie doch einen Mahnbescheid erwirken,mein Widerspruch ist ihnen sicher


----------



## Cookylea (25 Oktober 2011)

Hallo, bin ja soooooo froh das ich nicht alleine bin!
Habe gestern sogar einen Anruf der Fa Uniscore erhalten.
Drohen mit MB... wollen mir Beweise schicken das ich da angemeldet war...
und wenn wir vor Gericht sind habe ich zu beweisen dass ich nichts abgeschlossen hab bzw nichts geliefert bekommen habe.
Soll auch für 05 und 06 bezahlen.


----------



## sascha (25 Oktober 2011)

> und wenn wir vor Gericht sind habe ich zu beweisen dass ich nichts abgeschlossen hab bzw nichts geliefert bekommen habe.
> Soll auch für 05 und 06 bezahlen.



Ich glaube, die sollten sich das Eine oder andere nochmal erklären lassen. So die Sache mit der Beweislast zum Beispiel. Oder die Sache mit der Verjährung


----------



## Hippo (25 Oktober 2011)

1. Wenn dann müssen DIE beweisen
und
2. die Jahre 2005 und 2006 sind verjährt


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Oktober 2011)

So eine Klage wäre sehr lustig - bei einer verjährten Forderung bringt man die Verjährungseinrede, und dann hat der Richter gar nichts mehr weiter zu prüfen, sondern weist die Klage sofort ab. Uniscore verliert und hätte die Gerichtskosten versenkt.

Das weiß Uniscore auch ganz genau, trotzdem drohen sie bei einer längst verjährten Forderung (zu der es im übrigen nie eine wirksame Vertragsgrundlage gab) gegenüber Rechtslaien mit einem Prozess, den sie in Wahrheit niemals anstreben. Hier liegt m.E. mindestens unlauterer Wettbewerb vor.


----------



## bummi99999 (4 November 2011)

Habe heute eine Abbuchung gehabt von einer
*Firma HMV HÜDELKAMP Marketing & Vertrieb GmbH*

 mit einer Bezeichnung Fieber.... über 74,99 €   !!!!
Bitte überprüft eure Konten, Auch ich habe mal was bestellt gehabt und 2005 gekündigt, seit 2008 bekomme ich in unregelmäßigen Abständen Mahnungen zuletzt von Uniscore, mit Forderungen jenseits der Sittlichkeit, jetzt war ein Jahr Ruhe und nun eine ABBUCHUNG !!!! Frechheit


----------



## Miss71 (5 November 2011)

Hallo an alle,
auch ich habe Zahlungsaufforderungen im Juni für die Jahre 2005 und 2006 bekommen. Nachdem ich bei uniscore angerufen habe und gefragt habe, wie die auf meine Daten kommen, wurden mir im Oktober zwei weitere Forderungen für die o.g. Jahre zugeschickt mit einer Bestätigungsmail der Firma Probenfieber mit meinen sämtlichen Daten. Habe immer noch keine Ahnung, wie die da dran gekommen sind.

Jedenfalls habe ich heute morgen festgestellt, dass diese Firma HMV Hüdelkamp Marketing aus Landau gestern auch auf meinem Konto abgebucht hat. Habe das Geld sofort zurück geholt (komisch war gleich wieder gutgeschriegen, Samstag?). Bin dann ins Internet und habe mir die Telefonnummer rausgeholt und siehe da ".... Nr. ist nicht vergeben".

Bin mal gespannt, wie lange die mich noch nerven. Werde aber eure Ratschläge beherzigen und sobald ein MB kommt Widerspruch wegen Verjährung einlegen.

Schönes Wochenende

Miss71


----------



## Hippo (5 November 2011)

Miss71 schrieb:


> ...Bin mal gespannt, wie lange die mich noch nerven. Werde aber eure Ratschläge beherzigen und sobald ein MB kommt Widerspruch wegen Verjährung einlegen...



Guter Plan !


----------



## Ka_ Hi_J (7 November 2011)

Ich habe heute auch mal wieder eine Abbuchung von HMV Hüdelkamp Marketing und Vertriebs-GmbH aufm Konto gehabt, mit Verwendungszweck Fieber ....  , auch über 74,99 Euro, hatte vor Jahren mich mal bei Probenfieber angemeldet und nach Ablauf fristgerecht gekündigt. Danach haben die ne Weile immer mal wieder versucht, bei mir 49,99 abzubuchen, dann war jetzt ca. 2 Jahre oder so Ruhe, und dann heute wieder die Abbuchung.Die haben ne ganze schöne Teuerungsrate  Hab natürlich gleich zurückgebucht.


----------



## cherusker (30 Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
bei mir auch mal wieder zum Jahresende wie auch letztes Jahr. Natürlich sofort zurückgebucht. Einzige Neuerung: Es gibt, für mich jedenfalls, einen neuen Star am Himmel der Eintreiber:
PAY4 GmbH in Frankfurt. Hat einen schönen Auftritt im Internet. Natürlich völlig ohne Zertifikate. Der Herr J[...] H. L[...], der da als GF auftritt, scheint [...] und
muß jetzt unbescholtene abzocken indem er sich solche Partner aussucht. Internetadresse: http://www.pay4.eu   
Der wirbt sogar dafür für Anbieter wie Gewinnspiele, Partnerbörsen usw. das Geld eintreiben zu wollen.....Und hat von sich ein nettes Bildchen veröffentlich...wenn er es denn überhaupt ist....
Habe ihm erstmal ein nettes Mail geschrieben, daß er mir sofort bestätigen muß meine Daten zu löschen. Sollte er es nicht tun, bin ich ruckzuck beim Verbraucherschutz. Mal sehen ob er sich das erlauben
wird. Scheint ein junges Unternehmen zu sein. Denke, er möchte das nicht...wo er doch so frisch dabei ist....Bin mal gespannt wie es der Kollege versuchen will......Werde berichten

_[NUBs-Widriges entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (30 Dezember 2011)

cherusker schrieb:


> Scheint ein junges Unternehmen zu sein.


So jung ist das Unternehmen nicht, denn bereits seit 2006 ist die Pay4 GmbH im Handelsregister verzeichnet.


----------



## jupp11 (30 Dezember 2011)

Sgt. Pepper schrieb:


> denn bereits seit 2006 ist die Pay4 GmbH im Handelsregister verzeichnet.


Auch Meldungen im WWW über dubiose Geschäftstätigkeit gibt es schon länger.  ( mindestens seit zwei Jahren )


----------



## Waldler (30 Dezember 2011)

Ich habe seit Juli dieses Jahres auch nette Briefchen von der Uniscore erhalte. Sogar immer 2 Stück gleichzeitig mit der selben Vorgang. Das Aktenzeichen lautet auch komischer Weise immer "*AUTO/...". *Steht das Wort "Auto" für Automatischer Computerausdruck? Kurz abschweifend möchte ich noch mitteilen, daß selbst die Hausnummer verkehrt ist, mir die Post der Briefträer aber zustellt da ich in unserem Dorf bekannt bin. Nun weiter zur eigentlichen Sache. Im Oktober erhielt ich die *4!* Mahnung von Uniscor worauf ich nicht reagiert habe. Am gestrigen Tag flatterten mir wieder 2 Briefe ins Haus, von der Kanzlei Schäfer Valerio. Darauf werde ich auch nicht reagieren, zumal die angebliche Forderung aus dem Jahr 2007 besteht. Denn muß nicht auf so einem Briefkopf auch stehen "Zugelassen beim Amtsgericht..."? Das vermisse ich bei Uniscore und der Kanzlei.
Ich möchte hiermit allen in diesem Tread für die vielen nützlichen Informationen danken! Jetzt habe ich wieder Zuversicht und werde bei einem gerichtlichen MB wiedersprechen und gegen Uniscore und die Kanzlei klagen.
Ich werde euch alles weitere wissen lassen


----------



## Teleton (30 Dezember 2011)

Waldler schrieb:


> Denn muß nicht auf so einem Briefkopf auch stehen "Zugelassen beim Amtsgericht..."? Das vermisse ich bei Uniscore und der Kanzlei.


Nee, das braucht da nicht stehen.
Den Rest hast Du ja im Griff:


Waldler schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich wieder Zuversicht und werde bei einem gerichtlichen MB wiedersprechen und gegen Uniscore und die Kanzlei klagen.


----------



## Laprimera (31 Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
Nach dem ich sechs Forderungsschreiben von uniscore erhalten hatte, hab ich ja einen
Brief an die Postbank geschrieben (s.o.). Offensichtlich haben die uniscorer daraufhin
meine Adresse aus ihrem Verteiler entfernt, denn ich hab bis heute keine Nachricht
mehr von denen erhalten.
*Sich wehren bringt Segen!*

*Wünsche euch allen Mahnung freies 2012 !!!*


----------



## Waldler (1 Januar 2012)

Laprimera, danke für den Tip! Ich wußte bis dato nicht woher uniscore meine Adresse hat. Ich hatte bei der BHW einen Bausparer. Die BHW gehört zur Postbank. Bei der BHW lag auch eine verkehrte Hausnummer vor. Und jetzt weiß ich auch warum die unbedingt meine Telefonnummer wollten. Gott sei Dank habe ich die denen nicht gegeben.


----------



## Laprimera (2 Januar 2012)

Hallo Waldler,
sorry, da hast Du was in den falschen Hals bekommen!
Ich habe im Juni ein Schreiben an die Postbank geschickt, weil uniscore mir ein
Postbankkonto angegeben hatte, auf das ich die unberechtigten Forderungsbeträge
einzahlen sollte. Inhalt dieses Schreibens war der Hinweis, dass dies genannte Konto als
"Abzockerkonto" benutzt wird und dass es für die Bank empfehlenswert wäre, das Konto
umgehend zu sperren, die eingegangenen Beträge zurück zu überweisen, um den Betrügern
das Handwerk zu legen. Den gesamten Schriftwechsel mit der Postbank findest Du hier in diesem Threat(3.Juli 2011).

Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob und in wieweit Postbank und BHW Kundendaten austauschen...
und würde sowas auch niemals behaupten!!


----------



## Nicko1998 (2 Januar 2012)

Laprimera schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob und in wieweit Postbank und BHW Kundendaten austauschen...
> und würde sowas auch niemals behaupten!!


Die Postbank hat am 01.01.2007 das BHW (früher Beamtenheimstättenwerk) nebst allen Aktivitäten übernommen.

Inzwischen gehört die Postbank ja zu 100% der Ackermann-Crew.


----------



## Rita (5 Januar 2012)

Hallo!
Auch ich bekomme seit Mai immer wieder Briefe von Uniscore. Im vorletzten Brief haben sie auf meine Vorderung nach Akteneinsicht eine Bestätigungsemail von Probenfieber an meine damalige Email-Adresse aus dem Jahr 2003. Es wurde auch ein Betrag in 2003 und 2004 abgebucht, jedoch ist ( soweit ich mich erinnere) keine Leistung erfüllt worden. Silvester kam ein neuer Brief, ich hätte auf die 2. Aufforderung nicht reagiert !?! Ich vordere seit Mai Akteneinsicht, und habe nicht reagiert?!? Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich nicht mehr, ob ich mich damals dort regestriert habe, es ist schließlich 9 Jahre her. Jedoch haben sie meine Kontonummer, da sie damals Geld bekommen haben. Und dann habe ich heute wieder Kontoauszüge gezogen, und da stand, daß Probenfieber 74,88€ (!) von meinem Konto eingezogen hat! Was mache ich denn nun? Allmählich machen die mich echt mürbe; denn falls ich wirklich den Vertrag eingegangen bin, habe ich ihn nie gekündigt. Darauf haben mich die Leute von Uniscore ausdrücklich hingeweisen.
Jetzt schon mal Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Teleton (5 Januar 2012)

Hör auf mit denen zu diskutieren, bevor Du ohne Not noch etwas zugestehst was die Gegenseite nie beweisen könnte. Um ruhiger schlafen zu können lies im Netz zum Thema der Verwirkung.


----------



## Antiscammer (6 Januar 2012)

Rita schrieb:


> Allmählich machen die mich echt mürbe; denn falls ich wirklich den Vertrag eingegangen bin, habe ich ihn nie gekündigt.


 
Ja, und falls die tote Kuh doch nicht tot und außerdem auch noch ein Ochse wäre, könnte sie ein Kalb zeugen.

Nee. Eine tote Kuh ist eine tote Kuh. Man muss ihr nicht noch ins Horn pfetzen, um es ihr zu beweisen.

Bei einer unberechtigten Forderung hat man keine Rechtspflicht, sich an die Gegenseite äußern zu müssen. Selbst wenn man unterstellt, dass es einen Vertrag gegeben hätte (schon das wird Uniscore nie beweisen können), dann ist die Forderung verjährt und verwirkt.

Abgebuchte Beträge von der Bank wieder rückbuchen lassen und basta.


----------



## Laprimera (6 Januar 2012)

Hallo Rita,
_"Und dann habe ich heute wieder Kontoauszüge gezogen, und da stand, daß Probenfieber 74,88€ (!) von meinem Konto eingezogen hat!"_

Du kannst jeden abgebuchten Betrag innerhalb sechs Wochen zurückbuchen lassen!
- Wenn Du Online-Banking machst, gibt's neben jeder Buchung einen entsprechenden Button.
- Ein Anruf bei Deinem Kundenbetreuer der Bank oder per persönlichem Auftrag in der Filiale

Hör bloß auf, mit uniscore auf Briefwechsel zu hoffen! Das ist rausgeschmissenes Geld und
vergebene Liebesmüh'!
Wenn Du diese Forderungsheimer loswerden willst, dann wehr' Dich! Schick auch so einen
Brief wie ich an die Postbank(oder eben die Bank, bei der uniscore sein Konto hat!) oder
wende Dich an "Akte2012" oder mach ne Meldung an die Verbraucherzentrale.


----------



## Hippo (6 Januar 2012)

Laprimera schrieb:


> ...Du kannst jeden abgebuchten Betrag *innerhalb sechs Wochen* zurückbuchen lassen!...


 
Guggst Du da >>> https://antispam-ev.de/wiki/Bankenmärchen_über_die_6-Wochenfrist

Bei unberechtigten Abbuchungen sind es 13 Monate !


----------



## jupp11 (6 Januar 2012)

Auch hier erklärt > http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/widerruf-von-lastschriften-die-6-wochen-mär.26284/


----------



## Laprimera (7 Januar 2012)

*Sorry,sorry, Leute, ich gebe mich geschlagen!!!*
Zu meiner Entschuldigung kann ich nur sagen, dass ich meine Kontoauszüge regelmäßig
kontrolliere und ich noch nie eine längere Frist für Rückbuchungen benötigt habe.

 Ich kann zwar alles essen, aber nicht alles wissen!


----------



## Andrea1970 (29 Februar 2012)

Hallo mir geht es genau so wie ihnen . Ich hatte den ersten Brief anfang 2011 bekommen da solte ich 177 euro bezahlen die weiteren zwei Briefe kamen im November 2011 und jetzt im Februar 2012 das komische an meinen Fall ist das das von 2004 und 2005 sein soll. Bei mir ist es aber so das ich angeblich zwei verträge hätte je zu 177 euro. In zwischen sind es 215 euro geworden. Also insgesamt 430 ich habe jetzt auch schon den Mahnbescheid weil ich auf die ersten Rechnungen nicht reagiert habe, weil ich mir sicher bin das ich dort nichts bestellt habe. Ich hatte nach den ersten Brief anfang 2011 dort angerufen die Frau am telefon war sehr unfreundlich ich hatte lediglich gesagt das ich nix zahlen werde und das ich bitte die kopie von den Vertag zugesadt haben möchte , da hat sie gesagt das sie s machen werden , aber ich habe bis heute immer noch keine Kopie vorhanden. Als o ist es in meinen Augen bertrug. Die habe jetzt geschrieben wenn ich nicht bis zum 12.03 zahle werden die den Vorsteckungsbescheid einleiten . Der Mahnbescheid liegt mir ja jetzt schon vor. Ich habe heute hier bei mir in Jena bei der Verbraucherzentrale angerufen um dies mit denen mal zu klären die sind leider heute nicht da, aber ich werde mich morgen da erkundigen. Ich weiß nähmlich jetzt nicht mehr was ich noch machen soll. Die haben jetzt in den letzten Brief geschrieben das ein Betrag von 49,00 euro damals abgebucht worden ist aber die Kontonummer die da mit drauf steht ist gar nicht meine. Also ist das alles nicht rechtens


----------



## Nanni (29 Februar 2012)

Das ist sicher kein Mahnbescheid, sondern gewöhnlicher Mahndrohmüll. Ein Mahnbescheid kommt in einem gelben Umschlag von deinem zuständigen Amtsgericht bzw. Mahngericht.


----------



## Reducal (29 Februar 2012)

Andrea1970 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nämlich jetzt nicht mehr was ich noch machen soll.


Vor allem, lies mal ab der ersten Seite hier alle Beiträge durch. Dort werden wahrscheinlich mehrfach Hinweise darauf stehen, was wirklich zu tun ist.



Andrea1970 schrieb:


> Die haben jetzt in den letzten Brief geschrieben das ein Betrag von 49,00 euro damals abgebucht worden ist aber die Kontonummer die da mit drauf steht ist gar nicht meine. Also ist das alles nicht rechtens


Ob war rechtens ist, wäre erst noch zu klären! Zum einen kann es gut sein, dass zwar von dieser Kontonummer abgebucht worden ist, zum anderen ist es aber auch möglich, dass der Buchung widersprochen wurde. Gut möglich, dass da jemand deine Daten aber eine andere Kontonummer verwendet hatte.

Dir kann das aber eigentlich Thüringer Bratwurscht sein, denn den Nachweis, wer sich wann wo angemeldet hat, kann der Forderungssteller heute ja gar nicht mehr führen. Insofern lohnt sich keine Brieffreundschaft. Erst wenn ein Mahnbescheid von einem Gericht eintrudelt, muss man durch Setzen eines Häkchens an der richtigen Stelle reagieren.


----------



## schalkeluigi (29 Februar 2012)

ich habe eine Zahlungsaufforderung von uniscore im Auftrag Aboveboard 
Trading Ltd./Megachance über E 182,25 bekommen. Gleichzeitig war eine CD mit der Aufzeichnung eines Kontrollanrufs beigefügt.
Ich habe der Aufzeichnung wohl zugestimmt. Hier ging es um Datenbestästigungen und Gewinnteilnahme an Gewinnspielen für Okt.2009. Die Lastschrift habe ich sofort wieder zurückbuchen lassen. Wenn ich für einen Monat an zig Gewinnspielen teilgenommen habe, wundere ich mich, das es nie auch nur den kleinsten Gewinn gegeben hat. Meiner Meinung nach habe ich durch die Rückbuchung nie daran teilgenommen. Also dürfte auch von Megachance keine Dienstleistung erfolgt sein. Es geht um eine Forderung Re.27970 vom 08.09.2009. Auf zwischenzeitliche Forderungen habe ich nicht reagiert. Was gibt es für mich zu tun? Warte auf Hilfe Danke im Voraus Ludger


----------



## Erykah (29 Februar 2012)

Also ich bin ja früher auch auf uniscore reingefallen, bekomme auch so ein Mal im Jahr Post von denen, die wird einfach nicht beantwortet und gut ist... Die können ja nichts machen letztendlich, diese Abzocker!!!


----------



## schalkeluigi (29 Februar 2012)

Danke an Erykah, haben die trotz der Aufzeichnung rechtliches in der Hand?


----------



## Hippo (29 Februar 2012)

Guggst Du da, dann lesen, dann verstehen und handeln (oder besser nicht handeln ...)
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...robenfieber-uniscore.34692/page-7#post-345288


----------



## Antiscammer (29 Februar 2012)

Callcenter und ihre Inkassoeintreiber können mit den Gesprächsmitschnitten regelmäßig nichts anfangen. Ich habe hier eine ganze Sammlung solcher alberner "Quality-Calls", und die beweisen allesamt in nicht einem einzigen Fall einen wirksamen Vertragsschluss.
Lies auch mal:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Gewinnspiel-Betrug_-_Abzocke_am_Telefon_-_Callcenter-Terror


----------



## xayer55 (20 April 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen
ich bin neu hier aber habe das gleiche Problem wie Ihr mit Probenfieber Uniscore heute habe ich ach wieder mal Post von denen bekommen einmal Rechnung vom 13.09.2008 von 222,47€ und von 13.09.2009 von 215,32€. Gleichzeitig mit der Drohung mit Gerichtsvollzieher, Lohnpfändung,Kontopfändung, Haftbefehl,Eidesstattliche Versicherung etc. Die hatten mich eine weile in Ruhe gelassen,das letzte mal war es am11.11.2010. Ich hatte schon gehofft das jetzt Schluss ist, aber die geben nicht auf!!! Die können ein schon Angst machen mit ihren Drohungen.
*.*


----------



## Teleton (20 April 2012)

> Gleichzeitig mit der Drohung mit Gerichtsvollzieher, Lohnpfändung,Kontopfändung, Haftbefehl,Eidesstattliche Versicherung etc.


Die müssen den Bären erstmal erlegen bevor sie sein Fell verteilen können. D.h. ohne Titel (z.B. Urteil oder Vollstreckungsbescheid) keine Zwangsvollstreckung. Erst recht nicht für verjährte Forderungen aus 2008. Oder hattest Du irgendwann Gerichtspost bekommen?



> Ich hatte schon gehofft das jetzt Schluss ist, aber die geben nicht auf!!!


Solange die nicht klagen meinen sie es auch nicht ernst.



> Die können ein schon Angst machen mit ihren Drohungen.


 Nana, Bangemachen lassen gilt nicht.


----------



## xayer55 (20 April 2012)

*Oder hattest Du irgendwann Gerichtspost bekommen?*

Vom Gericht hatte ich noch keine Post bekommen ! Wenn man überlegt das es schon seit 2004 her sein soll mit der Anmeldung bei denen und die noch immer keine Ruhe geben? 
Die lassen ein nicht ruhig schlafen!


----------



## Hippo (20 April 2012)

Das liegt nur an Dir ob Du ruhig schläfst.
Zumindest diese Mahnpupse sind KEIN Grund unruhig zu schlafen ...


----------



## Laprimera (21 April 2012)

Hallo Xayer,
ein wirksames Mittel, sich die Abzocker dauerhaft vom Leib zu schaffen, habe ich erfolgreich
angewendet. Ich hab der Bank einen Brief geschrieben, bei dem die ihr Konto angegeben haben.
Schau weiter oben, ich hab den Text gepostet. Seitdem hab ich Ruhe von denen.
Bangemachen gilt nicht - triff sie da, wo es wirklich weh tut, am Geld hihihihi! ...und die Mail
an die Bank kostet Dich nicht einmal Porto!!


----------



## erin13 (21 April 2012)

Ich habe gerade diese Seite entdeckt und mir kommt das Ganze sehr bekannt vor. Ich habe mich 2003 bei Probenfieber angemeldet in dem Glauben es sei kostenlos. Kurz darauf erhielt ich eine Rechnung über ca. 47 euro, die von meinem Kto. abgebucht werden sollte. Ich habe bei der Bank sofort das Einzugsverfahren gestoppt und den Vertrag gekündigt per email. Unter der angegebenen Nummer hat sich logischerweise niemand gemeldet. Seitdem war Ruhe bis 2010 ! Ich bin dann zur Verbrauchzentrale und habe einen Briefvordruck erhalten, den ich an das Inkassobüro geschickt habe. Nebenbei stimmte übrigens die Kto.Nummer und der Name, sowie die Email-adresse in dem Anhang des Inkassobüros ( sollte die Originalmail von 2003 sein)nicht mit meinen Daten überein.  
Danach hab ich gehofft, es sei damit erledigt. Jetzt 1 1/2 Jahre später bekam ich wieder drei Briefe mit den Forderungen und dem Angebot der Ratenzahlung. Es handelt sich im übrigen um 3 Jahre Nachzahlung für nicht erhaltene Leistungen, denn die habe ich ja nie bekommen.
Ich werde jetzt nochmal zur Verbraucherzentrale gehen und mich beraten lassen. Das Inkassobüro meinte noch, dass die Forderungen erst nach 30 jahren erloschen sind.


----------



## Goblin (21 April 2012)

> einen Briefvordruck erhalten, den ich an das Inkassobüro geschickt habe


 
Man schreibt Inkassobüros keine Briefe



> Das Inkassobüro meinte noch, dass die Forderungen erst nach 30 jahren erloschen sind


 
Blödsinn ! Rechtskräftige Titel sind 30 Jahre gültig aber den scheint man ja nicht zu haben. Vorderungen von 2003 sind schon lange verjährt


----------



## Hippo (21 April 2012)

Erin, der korrekte Ablageort für Papiermahnpupse ist hier >>> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Für Mailpupse würde ich mal hier nachsehen welcher Adlatus der für Dich angenehmste wäre >>>
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&ds=i&pq=erdbeerkuchen mit sahne&cp=10&gs_id=fz&xhr=t&q=spamfilter download&um=1&safe=off&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.,cf.osb&biw=1280&bih=621&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=iw&ei=AI2ST_rwMLDR4QSB1PnQDw

und anschließend empfehle ich >>> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





und einen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S. die 15,- € für die VZ kannst Du Dir sparen wenn Du hier mal ´ne Viertelstunde Lektüre investierst


----------



## Laprimera (22 April 2012)

Hallo Erin,
ich kann Hippo nur in vollstem Umfang zustimmen!
Lies Dir in aller Ruhe die vorangegangenen Beiträge durch!
Ich verstehe, dass Dich diese Drohschreiben erstmal beunruhigt haben,
aber Du sparst Dir Kosten und Nerven, wenn Du gar nichts weiter tust.
Hier lesen, aufs Sofa setzen und Tässchen Kaffee oder Tee und tief durchatmen.
*Diese Abzocker können Dir gar nix tun*!
Alle Drohungen sind nur "heiße Luft"!
Selbst wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid(gelber Umschlag) käme,
was in den seltensten Fällen geschieht, reicht ein sofortiger Einspruch (ein Kreuzchen!)
und Du hörst nie wieder was.
Ich hab das alles schon erlebt (siehe oben).
Es besteht für Dich nicht der geringste Grund zur Sorge,
selbst wenn die Abzocker Dich mit Drohbriefen zuschütten. Das ist gutes Malpapier
für die Kinder!


----------



## Tramp28 (3 Mai 2012)

Hallo, habe auch Post von uniscore bekommen. Habe sie heute meinem Chef vorgelegt (der ist Rechtsanwalt) Er meinte ich solle es in die Schublade legen und mir keine Gedanken machen, da die Forderung verjährt ist. Seiner Ansicht nach hat uniscore sich die Forderungen billig bei der Trave GmbH gekauft und nicht gewußt, dass diese Forderungen nicht mehr existieren. Also ruhig Blut, Tee trinken und die Schriftstücke in die Schublade legen.


----------



## Hippo (3 Mai 2012)

Tramp28 schrieb:


> ... Er meinte ich solle es in die Schublade legen und mir keine Gedanken machen, da die Forderung verjährt ist...


Haben wir was anderes empfohlen 



Tramp28 schrieb:


> Seiner Ansicht nach hat uniscore sich die Forderungen billig bei der Trave GmbH gekauft und nicht gewußt, dass diese Forderungen nicht mehr existieren...


Gewußt schon, aber mit etlichen Angstzahlern gerechnet und vermutlich recht behalten.
Solche Forderungen kannst Du für ein Spottgeld knapp oberhalb des Portos für den Mahnpups aufkaufen



Tramp28 schrieb:


> Also ruhig Blut, Tee trinken und die Schriftstücke in die Schublade legen.


Auch das steht auf unserer Empfehlungsliste.
Ich persönlich empfehle allerdings einen gepflegten schottischen Getreidesaft


----------



## Miss71 (23 Mai 2012)

Hallo, habe mittlerweile schon Post von einem neuen Anwalt (Kanzlei Schäfer Valerio) bekommen. Merkwürdig an der Sache ist nur, dass der Anwalt die gleiche Adresse hat wie uniscore. Werde sehen, was die jetzt machen, da ich nun auch hier gerichtliche Schritte angedroht bekommen habe.
Das Schreiben ist, wie die anderen auch, in meiner Schublade ganz unten gelandet.


----------



## Tramp28 (23 Mai 2012)

Hab mal nach der Anwaltskanzlei gegooglt. Der Schäfer sieht nicht gerade vertrauens erweckend aus. und der Valerio sitzt irgendwo im Ausland.
Also ich lass das Ganze ganz unten in der Schublade liegen und werde mich Hippo anschließen mit dem "gepflegten schottischen Getreidesaft" mir einen gemütlichen Abend machen.


----------



## bullette (29 Mai 2012)

Hatte auch schon erfahrungen mit der Kanzlei und deren Gläubiger machen dürfen. Leider habe ich damals verschlafen Widerspruch einzulegen. Das Resultat war das eine Pfändung des Kontos sowie der Mietkaution versucht wurde durchzuführen. Ich kann nur empfehlen sich nicht auf Ratenzahlungen einzulassen, da die Kosten für diese Einigung teilweise die Hauptforderung übersteigen. Ich habe mich nicht drauf eingelassen und die Kanzlei vor vollendete Tatsachen gestellt, und in 2 Raten mein "Lehrgeld" bezahlt. 

Zudem hat die Kanzlei bei der Pfändung keine Kontoführungsgebühren geltend gemacht und waren auch nie erwähnt worden und als ich eine Auskunft im Rahmen der Ratenzahlung abverlangte, waren plötzlich welche dabei - nicht gerade wenig. 
Nachdem ich den Pfändungsbetrag vollständig ausgeglichen hatte wurde noch 2-3 mal versucht mir auch den rest aus den Rippen zu leiern. Gebracht hat es nichts. Ich habe gar nicht erst auf deren Schreiben mehr reagiert und seit dem ist auch ruhe.

Achja man versucht durch Standarttexte die leute mürbe zu machen aber nicht einschüchtern lassen.


----------



## Laprimera (30 Mai 2012)

Hi Bullette,
Du hast gegen einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid (gelber Umschlag) keinen Einspruch
erhoben??????

55 Cent für die Briefmarke wären Dich deutlich billiger gekommen!!!!!
Nochmal: - Schreiben von Abzocker-Anwälten sollte man ignorieren/verbrennen,was auch immer!
              - Schreiben vom Gericht sollte man gründlich lesen, nötigenfalls Anwalt fragen.
               - Gerichtlichen Mahnbescheiden innerhalb der recht kurzen Frist widersprechen,
                  wenn die Forderung unberechtigt ist.


----------



## Hippo (30 Mai 2012)

bullette schrieb:


> ... Leider habe ich damals verschlafen Widerspruch einzulegen...


Wer lesen kann ...


----------



## Laprimera (1 Juni 2012)

....natürlich habe ich das gelesen!!!!!
Aber ich konnte nicht umhin meiner Verwunderung leicht sarkastisch Ausdruck zu geben!
Zum Schluss nochmal die Kernpunkte genannt...
steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein.....
Nach der elfundneunzigsten Wiederholung bekappt es vielleicht auch
ein aus kleingehacktem Fleisch und Semmeln gebratener Pressklops!?


----------



## Sarinchen (3 Juli 2012)

Hallo 

Ich habe hier mit großem Interesse alle Beiträge gelesen.
Habe trotz allem noch einige Fragen.

Vor ein paar Tagen hat mein Freund zwei Briefe von uniscore erhalten. Forderungen von 401,81 € und 328,43 €. Als Betreff wird angegeben: Vollstreckungsbescheid des AG Mayen vom 29.04.2009.

Ich weiß, dass er aus seiner Vergangenheit einige Schulden mit in unsere Beziehung gebracht hat. Und leider habe ich durch dieses ganze Chaos noch nicht wirklich durch geblickt.
Bei unserem Zusammenzug letztes Jahr habe ich nämlich tatsächlich einige Mahnbescheide von 2009 gefunden, auf die er NIE reagiert hat, also auch kein Widerspruch eingelegt hat.
Es kam dann auch, bis auf die Schreiben vor einigen Tagen, nie wieder etwas. Weder vom AG Mayen noch von uniscore.

Ich weiß jetzt halt leider nicht, ob diese Forderungen tatsächlich berechtigt sind oder nicht, da in diesen Schreiben oder den MBs nichts drin steht, wem mein Freund das Geld letztendlich schuldet.

Vor ein paar Monaten hat er außerdem einen Brief von einem Obergerichtsvollzieher aus einem Ort in unserer Nähe erhalten. Es ging um eine Forderung der Kanzlei Schäfer & Valerio. Der OGV hat meinem Freund mit Vollstreckung gedroht, wenn der geforderte Betrag nicht überwiesen werden sollte. Da ich den Brief in die Hände und dann auch Panik bekommen habe, habe ich die Forderung sofort bezahlt. Ich wollte nicht, dass der OGV irgendwann vor unserer Tür steht und unsere Einrichtung pfändet...

Bei diesen neuen Forderungen weiß ich nun leider wieder nicht, ob diese berechtigt sind... Was soll ich tun??? Kann ich, bzw. min Freund irgendwo die Info herbekommen, wo er noch Schulden hat und wie viele das sind??? Er weiß es leider selbst nicht mehr, bis auf eine und die zahlt er bereits ab...
Wir sind seid September 2006 zusammen und seine Schulden stammen alle aus den Jahren davor. Seid er mit mir zusammen ist, macht er keine mehr, da ich nun seine Finanzen regle, also auch seine Schulden...

Sollen wir auf die aktuellsten Briefe reagieren? Sie beziehen sich ja auf die MB aus dem Jahr 2009, die es auch wirklich gegeben hat...
Wenn ja, wie???

Hilft es einen Schuldnerberater einzuschalten? Kann dieser irgendwie rausfinden, was mein Freund noch zahlen muss???

Ich hoffe sehr, dass ihr uns helfen könnt...

Danke schonmal im Voraus für eure Tipps 

LG Sarinchen


----------



## Teleton (3 Juli 2012)

> Hilft es einen Schuldnerberater einzuschalten?


Ja! Der wird als erstes eine Kopie des Vollstreckungstitels und eine Forderungsaufstellung anfordern. Dann kann der Kram geprüft werden, wobei bei einem rechtskräftigen Vollstreckungsbescheid die dort festgestellten Beträge nicht mehr angegriffen werden können. Eine Prüfung ist trotzdem sinnvoll, da häufig nicht erstattungsfähige Kosten berechnet werden.



> ...da in diesen Schreiben oder den MBs nichts drin steht, wem mein Freund das Geld letztendlich schuldet.


schau mal im Mahnbescheid im rechten unteren Viertel. Da steht der ursprüngliche Gläubiger.


----------



## Hippo (3 Juli 2012)

Bevor Du jetzt mit Uniscore eine Brieffreundschaft anfängst würde ich mich mit dem AG Mayen in Verbindung setzen.
Die Aktenzeichen sollten ja in dem Uniscore-Schreiben drinstehen.
Komisch kommt mir nämlich vor, daß die da nochmal schreiben wenn sie ja schon (angeblich) seit 2009 einen Vollstreckungsbescheid haben. Da schicke ich dann den Kuckuck-Man los und gut und warte nicht nochmal 3 Jahre bis ich aktiv werde.
Du hast ja auch bestimmt noch die beiden MB. Auch mit den Aktenzeichen würde ich mich an Mayen wenden.
Und erst wenn Du von dort definitive Auskunft bekommen hast weißt Du wie Du weitermachen sollst.


----------



## Hippo (3 Juli 2012)

@Teleton, das mit dem Schuldnerberater dürfte aber zuviel Zeit in Anspruch nehmen. Nicht daß sie in der Hektik noch an ein schwarzes Schaf der Branche gerät. Meinst Du nicht daß da eine eigene Anfrage wie von mir vorgeschlagen als erste Maßnahme nicht besser wäre?


----------



## Teleton (3 Juli 2012)

Was soll das Gericht denn mitteilen? Höchstens wann ein Vollstreckungsbescheid erlassen wurde und wo die Zustellung erfolgte. Und das nach 4-6 Wochen.

Bevor 50,- Euro für den Gerichtsvollzieher versenkt werden ist längeres abwarten nicht ungewöhnlich. Ausserdem zieht der GV nur die berechtigten Forderungen ein, kreative Anteile wie Kontoführungsgebühr und übersetzte Inkassokosten kürzt der raus.



> Nicht daß sie in der Hektik noch an ein schwarzes Schaf der Branche gerät.


Das stimmt natürlich. Keinen kommerziellen Berater auswählen. Geeignete findet man z.B. bei Verbraucherzentrale, Caritas, Diakonie, SKM, Arbeiterwohlfahrt usw.
Oder hier mal reinschauen:
http://www.f-sb.de/forumneu/index.php?s=e625176f745675fad344c266960d03c1


----------



## Hippo (3 Juli 2012)

Ich hatte eher den leisen Verdacht daß da Uniscore einfach wieder mal "kreative" Briefe verschickt ...
... und mir diese Wartezeit hö*X*t spanisch vorkam.
So hätte Sarinchen erfahren ob diese Vollstreckungsbescheide tatsächlich echt sind.
In irgendeinem Thread wurde ja mal berichtet daß angeblich schon ein VB ergangen wäre. Bei der Nachprüfung hat sich dann ergeben daß das AZ gefälscht war und das VG gar nichts davon wußte


----------



## Teleton (3 Juli 2012)

Na ja, der Gerichtvollzieher war ja schon mal am Start. Da liegt es nicht fern, dass auch die restlichen Mahnbescheide durchgezogen wurden und echt sind. Müßte der Berater natürlich noch mal prüfen.


> In irgendeinem Thread wurde ja mal berichtet daß angeblich schon ein VB ergangen wäre.Bei der Nachprüfung hat sich dann ergeben daß das AZ gefälscht war und das VG gar nichts davon wußte


 Wo denn?


----------



## Hippo (3 Juli 2012)

Hab mir schon den Wolf gesucht, ich find ihn nicht.
War so´n Sch... ähnlich den vorausgefüllten MB-Anträgen die im gelben Umschlag verschickt wurden.
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere war der Text so sinngemäß´:
Wir haben beim Gericht einen VB erwirkt. AZ blafaselblub
Wir geben Ihnen noch eine letzte Chance zu zahlen ...
... und dann das übliche um eine Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung zu kriegen


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (4 Juli 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Ich hatte eher den leisen Verdacht daß da Uniscore einfach wieder mal "kreative" Briefe verschickt ...
> ... und mir diese Wartezeit hö*X*t spanisch vorkam.


 
Davon würde ich auch ausgehen.
Wenn es tatsächlich ein echter Vollstreckungsbescheid wäre, würde der doch bestimmt nicht von Uniscore sondern vom Gericht kommen.
Solange aber nichts vom Gericht kommt, besteht kein Grund zur Panik.


----------



## Hippo (4 Juli 2012)

Sgt. Pepper schrieb:


> ... sondern vom Gericht kommen...


Die Uniscorer beziehen sich in dem Schreiben lediglich auf den/die VB aus Mayen.
Somit müßten die bereits (auch beim Schuldner) vorliegen weil die ja aus 2009 sind.
Insoweit ist TTs Erklärung durchaus schlüssig


----------



## Teleton (4 Juli 2012)

Uniscore läßt echte Mahnbescheide verschicken, ich habe selbst schon welche gesehen. Sarinchen teilt mit:


> Bei unserem Zusammenzug letztes Jahr habe ich nämlich tatsächlich einige Mahnbescheide von 2009 gefunden, auf die er NIE reagiert h


Wenn schon das Geld für den Mahnbescheid investiert wurde und kein Widerspruch eingelegt wurde, was soll daran hindern die Zustellung des (keine weiteren Kosten verursachenden) Vollstreckungsbescheides zu beantragen. Da Mahn und Vollstreckungsbescheid gleich aussehen liegt u.U. sogar ne Verwechslung vor. Und in einer anderen Sache gab es eine Vollstreckung durch den GV. Da spricht alles für echte Mahnbescheide/Vollstreckungsbescheide. Um nicht zu viel zu zahlen braucht es einen Schuldenberater/Anwalt.


----------



## xayer55 (15 Juli 2012)

Ich habe heute einen Bricht im Internet gefunden das der* ehemalige Geschäftsführer von *Pressevertrieb Trave GmbH im  November 2011 vor Gericht stand. Gibt es Probenfieber noch?
http://www.ln-online.de/lokales/luebeck/3285274/prozess-waren-abo-gebuehren-gerechtfertigt


----------



## Reducal (15 Juli 2012)

xayer55 schrieb:


> Gibt es Probenfieber noch?


Mit *.de scheinbar nicht. Von wem war das noch mal, bevor es an die Lübecker Mediatec GmbH gewandert ist?


----------



## Nicko1998 (15 Juli 2012)

Das waren noch Zeiten!
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/rechnung-von-probenfieber.4515/#post317380


----------



## Josef Erhardt (25 Juli 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

UNISCORE mahnt bei mir seit 2 Jahren Rechnungen aus 2005 und 2006 an. Zwischenzeitlich mit Fett gedrucktem Text: *Gerichtsvollzieher, Lohnpfändung, Konopfändung, Haftbefehl, Eidesstattliche Versicherung, etc. - wir hoffen, dass es nicht soweit kommen wird.*

Ich habe nie einen Vertrag unterschrieben. Man hat mir gegenüber nie den Beweis gebracht einen Vertrag unterschrieben zu haben. Alles nur schwammig und reine Betrugsmasche.


----------



## Goblin (25 Juli 2012)

Vorderungen von 2005 und 2006 sind längst verjährt. Lehn Dich zurück und genieß das schöne Wetter


----------



## Hippo (25 Juli 2012)

Sollte wider Erwarten doch was kommen, Einrede der Verjährung und gut ist.


----------



## Teleton (25 Juli 2012)

Oder ist da ein Titel (z.B. gerichtlicher Vollstreckungsbescheid) in der Welt?


----------



## Renilein (25 Juli 2012)

Auch ich habe heute unangenehme Post von Inkassounternehmen Uniscore erhalten!!
Und zwar einen Mahnbescheid wo mir gedroht wurde, das die Einleitung gerichtlicher Schritte unmittelbar bevor stehtDie Rechnung stammt angeblich vom 06.10.2009 von einer Firma Aboveboard Trading Ltd. Megachance, Girne (CY).
Ich habe weder eine Rechnung, noch Mahnbescheide von dieser Firma bekommen, noch habe ich irgend einen Vertrag geschlossen.Jetzt werde ich erst einmal Widerspruch einlegen. Wie kann man denn sochlen Abzockern das Handwerk legen?


----------



## Nicko1998 (25 Juli 2012)

Renilein schrieb:


> Auch ich habe heute unangenehme Post von Inkassounternehmen Uniscore erhalten!!
> Und zwar einen Mahnbescheid wo mir gedroht wurde, das die Einleitung gerichtlicher Schritte unmittelbar bevor steht


*Mahnbescheide* kommen grundsätzlich von einem Gericht. Was du erhalten hast, ist womöglich nur einen *Wisch mit Mahngepupse* von Uniscore.

Am Besten in der Altpapiertonne im Freien entsorgen, denn die Uniscore-Mahnpupse stinken extrem nach faulen Eiern.....


----------



## Reducal (25 Juli 2012)

1. .... welche Handwerker meinst du? Das Inkassounternehmen macht das, wozu es ermächtigt wurde. Der Anbieter aus Zypern ist ein Anonymus und wer auch immer deine Daten bei Megachance verwendet hat, kann nicht ermittelt werden. Wen von den dreien meinst du also?
2. .... das ist kein Mahnbescheid (der käme nämlich von einem Gericht) sondern eine Mahnung - also eine erweiterte Rechnungsstellung. Die Rechnung hat derjenige an seine eMailadresse bekommen, der den Vertrag ausgelöst hatte. Die Mahnung von Uniscore kam doch per Briefpost, oder?


----------



## Renilein (25 Juli 2012)

Ja, mit Citymail!


----------



## Reducal (25 Juli 2012)

....eben! Die anderen Zahlungsaufforderungen wurden an irgend eine eMailadresse geschickt und nun bemüht sich ein Inkassounternehmen um die Forderung und die nutzen die Adressdaten für den Brief.


----------



## bernhard (25 Juli 2012)

Renilein schrieb:


> ...von einer Firma Aboveboard Trading Ltd. Megachance, Girne (CY).


http://luxusuhr.1a-gewinne.com/impressum.php


> Aboveboard Trading Ltd.
> Klosterstr. 10 Postfach 176
> 46145 Oberhausen - Deutschland


Da gibt es eine lange Krankenakte:

https://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sh....-bzw.-Megachance-Team-bzw.-zwischenpuls-GmbH


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Juli 2012)

Uniscore ist dafür bekannt, regelmäßig Abzockerforderungen nicht nur von Internet-Abofallen, sondern auch von Telefon-Gewinnbimmlern aufzukaufen.

Der echte Mahnbescheid ist ein gelber Brief und kommt immer von einem Amtsgericht als Absender, mit Postzustellungsvermerk auf dem Umschlag. Ansonsten sind das nur normale Mahn-Bläh-Briefe mit Absender von Uniscore, auf die man nicht reagieren muss, auch wenn da "Mahnbescheid" im Betreff steht.

Bekannt ist aber auch, dass Uniscore in einigen Fällen tatsächlich gerichtliche Mahnbescheide beantragt. Wenn so ein Mahnbescheid (gelber Brief *vom Amtsgericht*) kommt, ist es wichtig, dass man innerhalb von 14 Tagen den Widerspruch erklärt. Dazu reicht das Kreuzchensetzen bei "Widerspruch...insgesamt" auf dem Formular des Mahnbescheids, begründen muss man das nicht. Unterschrift nicht vergessen, und dann per Einschreiben ans Gericht zurückschicken (nicht an Uniscore). Jetzt kann Uniscore nicht mehr mit dem gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren weitermachen, der Gerichtsvollzieher kann nicht kommen, es gibt keinen Titel, das Verfahren ist blockiert.

Wenn jetzt Uniscore wirklich was will, müssten sie Überleitung ins streitige Verfahren beantragen. Das machen die soweit bekannt aber weder in den Fällen der Abofallen noch in den Gewinnbimmlerfällen. Kein Wunder, denn die sogenannte "Vertragsgrundlage" bei diesen albernen Gewinnspieleintragungssystemen ist in aller Regel nicht gegeben, und Uniscore wird schon den Beweis für die Vertragsgrundlage nicht führen können. Das wissen die auch, daher klagen die nicht.

In einigen Fällen haben die Betroffenen zusammen mit dem Widerspruch gegen den Mahnbescheid selbst Überleitung ins streitige Verfahren beantragt. Damit wird Uniscore peinlicherweise in genau den Prozess hineingezwungen, in den die eigentlich nie rein wollen. Man sieht dann regelmäßig, dass Uniscore die Klage zurücknimmt (und also auf die Forderung verzichtet), das kostet die aber dann eine schöne Gerichtsgebühr plus die Anwaltskosten des Betroffenen. In einigen Fällen hat Uniscore keine Klageschrift eingereicht, dann gab es deshalb Urteile im vereinfachten Verfahren gegen Uniscore, in einigen Fällen sind sie nicht zum anberaumten Prozesstermin erschienen, dann gab es Versäumnisurteile gegen Uniscore. Kurzum: die kneifen, wenn es hart auf hart kommt, und die glauben selbst nicht an die gerichtliche Durchsetzbarkeit der Forderung.

Nach widersprochenem Mahnbescheid nölen sie dann noch ein oder zweimal herum und schicken noch böse Briefe, und dann war es das, und man hört dann nichts mehr davon.

Daher gilt die übliche Taktik seit Jahren als erfolgreich: nicht reagieren, gegen den Mahnbescheid Widerspruch, und basta.


----------



## kiwimicky (13 September 2012)

simchen12345 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> 
> nun nach endlosen Belästigungen durch Uniscore habe ich einen Mahnbescheid bekommen. Viele von euch sagten, so weit wird es nicht kommen. Aber was mache ich jetzt. Dieser Mahnbescheid kommt auch vom Amtsgericht Mayern, Antragsteller Uniscore, gesetzlich vertreten durch Kanzlei Schäfer und Valerio.
> Bin völlig verzweifelt. Habe mich immer an euren Rat gehalten und auf die Briefe nicht reagiert, und nun? Das ganze läuft nun schon seit 2005.
> ...


Hallo Simchen,

auf keinen Fall bezahlen. Mein Sohn hatte im Jahr 2010 Mahnbescheide und Gerichtsverhandlung. Das Verfahren wurde eingestellt, weil Uniscore beide Male nicht zum Gerichtstermin erschien. Am bestem Anzeige erstatten. Man kann die auch telefonisch nicht erreichen.


----------



## Det (24 Oktober 2012)

Schönen guten morgen ihr von Probenfieber leidgeplagten.

Auch ich werde seit ca. 2 Jahren von Probenfieber mit "Post" zu gemüllt. 
Die Krönung ist es kommt immer alles mal 3. Das heißt das ich dort wohl 3 Verträge abgeschlossen haben muss. (häääääh)???
Als erstes habe ich natürlich einen riesen Schreck bekommen, war mir total unsicher und habe Herrn Doctor Goggle mit der Suche danach beauftragt und da kam diese Seite. Doch um nochmal auf Nummer Sicher zu gehen bin ich zur Polizei und wollte deren Meinung einholen. O.K den Weg habe ich umsonst gemacht, irgwendwie "wollten" Sie die Sache nicht Übernehmen. Gut dann habe ich mich Strickt an eure Weisung gehalten und am Samstag kam der erste Mahnbescheid aus Mayen. Habe Montag sofort Einspruch eingelegt und per Einschreiben zurück. Gestern "Dienstag" kam der 2te Mahnbescheid. Geht heute zurück, schätze mal das der 3te Do. oder Fr. kommt. 
Hat jemand evtl. das gleiche Problem das er 3 mal Post in der Sache bekommt. Natürlich mit 3 Verschiedenen "Kundennummern" ?

Gruß aus dem Rheinland
Det


----------



## Goblin (24 Oktober 2012)

> den Weg habe ich umsonst gemacht, irgwendwie "wollten" Sie die Sache nicht Übernehmen


 
Was hätten die den machen sollen ? Die Polizei hat mit Zivilrecht nichts zu tun


----------



## Reducal (24 Oktober 2012)

Naja, es gibt anscheinend 3 Anmeldungen mit deinen Daten. Wenn du es nicht warst, dann hat eben wer anders diese Daten dort angegeben. Wenn nicht so viele Leute zahlen würden, nur um zukünftig Ruhe zu haben, würde diese Drohkulisse nicht aufgebaut werden - das hat sich schlichtweg  als durchaus lohnenswert ergeben.

Der Anbieter müsste nachweisen können, mit wem er den strittigen Vertrag hat. Das kann er aber nicht, also setzt er auf Verunsicherung und Druck. Der Anbieter müsste nachweisen können, wer zu definitiv zur fraglichen Zeit am Computer saß und das Abonnement mit deinen Daten ausgelöst hatte. Hierzu hat er die IP-Adresse der Internetsession gespeichert. Blöd nur, dass man zumindest die deren physikalischen Ursprung nicht zuordnen kann, da die Internet Service Provider den dazugehörigen Verkehrsdatensatz bei dynamischen Verbindungsdaten nicht speichern dürfen - eine Zuordnung ist somit unmöglich. Das gilt übrigens auch für die Polizei, die kann den Sachverhalt auch nicht klären. Und wenn du dort nur nach einer Meinung fragst, dann ist es nicht deren Aufgabe, sich zur Sache einzulassen.


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Oktober 2012)

Die Gerichtsgebühr für den Mahnbescheid kostet (bei den niedrigen Streitwerten) 23 Euro. Bei 3 Mahnbescheiden wären das schon 69 Euro an Gerichtsgebühr, die Uniscore vorgestreckt hat und jetzt nicht wiederkriegt, weil Du widersprichst. 

Wenn die soviel Geld haben, dann meinetwegen.
Die Sache scheint sich ja trotzdem zu lohnen. Wenn nur ca. 15 Prozent sich einschüchtern lassen (bzw. nicht widersprechen, und dann holt sich Uniscore einen Vollstreckungstitel...), dann rechnet sich das.

Und das rechnet sich deswegen, weil sich in Deutschland jeder so etwas gefallen lässt. Wenn nämlich umgekehrt nur 10 Prozent der Betroffenen nicht nur dem Mahnbescheid widersprechen würden, sondern auch noch zusätzlich die "Überleitung ins streitige Verfahren" dazu beantragen würden, dann würde es verdammt teuer für Uniscore. Denn dann würde Uniscore in peinliche Prozesse gezwungen, wo Uniscore in Wirklichkeit gar nicht hineinwill. Diese Prozesse verliert Uniscore, und das wissen die auch. Die werden nie den Vertragsschluss nachweisen können. Siehe dazu oben die Ausführungen von Teleton. Selbst wenn Uniscore schon vor dem Prozesstermin den Forderungsverzicht und Klagerücknahme erklärt, müssten die jedesmal eine saftige Gerichtsgebühr bezahlen. Dann wäre bald Schluss mit dem Zirkus.


----------



## Goblin (25 Oktober 2012)

Vielleicht sollte man noch erwähnen dass das Gericht im Vorfeld NICHT überprüft ob die Forderung zu Recht besteht. Es kann jeder gegen jeden ein Mahnbescheid beantragen


----------



## Det (8 November 2012)

Neue von Uniscore.

Heute habe ich die erste Antwort von meinen bisherigen 2 Wiedersprüchen bekommen.
Es wird dort auf die erheblichen kosten bei einem Gerichtsverfahren hingewiesen.

Man gibt mir nun eine Frist bis zum 13.11 ein beiligendes Formular auszufüllen und dort die vereinbarten Zahlungen einzutragen. Dann würde ein *Klageverfahren* *nicht* eingeleitet werden.

Zitat aus dem Schreiben:
"Sollte ich aus anderen Gründen Wiederspruch erhoben haben bitten wir um deren Darlegung, da so ein Prozess und die damit entstehenden Gerichts- und Anwaltskosten vermieden werden können. Dies ist für Sie sicher der kostengünstigere Weg."
Zitat ende.
Das anhängnde Schreiben trägt den Titel: *Anerkenntnis und Vergleich* mit Aktenzeichen.

Natürlich wandert auch diese Schreiben nur in den Ordner und wird nicht beantwortet.
Habt ihr auch schonmal so ein Schreiben erhalten?


----------



## nich-mit-mir (8 November 2012)

Det schrieb:


> Dann würde ein *Klageverfahren* *nicht* eingeleitet werden.


 
Dreh den Spieß doch einfach um in dem Du mit einer negativen Feststellungsklage antwortest


----------



## Baesle121069 (8 November 2012)

hallo zusammen

meine mama hängt da auch drinne
leider hat sie auch den mahnbescheid beiseite gelegt und vergessen darauf zu reagieren
obwohl ich es ihr gesagt hatte

jetzt wurde der geschuldete betrag als pfändung von ihrem konto abgebucht
was sollen wir tun

lg baesle


----------



## Goblin (8 November 2012)

> jetzt wurde der geschuldete betrag als pfändung von ihrem konto abgebucht


 
Wie soll das denn gehen ? Wer hat abgebucht ?


----------



## Hippo (8 November 2012)

Da ist was faul ...
... lies mal GANZ SCHNELL hier nach und vergleiche!
Der Mahnbescheid - wie funktioniert das?
Der Mahnbescheid (allgemein)
Wenn üblicherweise einem Mahnbescheid *NICHT* widersprochen wird kommt erstmal ein Vollstreckungsbescheid.
Meine Vermutung: Das war alles aber kein Mahnbescheid und ich worde das Geld stante pede rückbuchen lassen.
WENN nämlich die Geschichte nach einem Mahnbescheid weiterläuft kommt erstmal der Gerichtsvollzieher ...


----------



## BenTigger (8 November 2012)

das klingt nach den Mahnbescheiden in den gelben Umschlägen...


----------



## Hippo (8 November 2012)

... aber nicht nach echten ...


----------



## BenTigger (8 November 2012)

Aber Pfändung geht nur von offizieller Seite.
Es sei denn, eine Abbuchung wurde als Pfändung angesehen.


----------



## Nanni (8 November 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> ... aber nicht nach echten ...


 
glaub ich auch nicht


----------



## Teleton (8 November 2012)

Der unwidersprochene Mahnbescheid ist vorläufig vollstreckbar, der Gläubiger muß nicht abwarten bis der Vollstreckungsbescheid durch ist. Er hat dann aber das Risiko, dass noch Einspruch eingelegt wird und er zurückzahlen muß. Außerdem kann der Gläubiger sich aussuchen ob er erst Sachpfändung über den Gerichtsvollzieher oder Forderungspfändung z.B. in das Bankkonto betreibt.



> jetzt wurde der geschuldete betrag als pfändung von ihrem konto abgebucht
> was sollen wir tun


Wenn noch kein Vollstreckungsbescheid in der Welt ist kann noch Einspruch eingelegt werden und Einstellung der Zwangsvollstreckung gegen Sicherheitsleistung beantragt werden. Das sollte man nicht mehr alleine betreiben sondern über einen Anwalt.


----------



## Baesle121069 (8 November 2012)

hallo

da ich nicht genau weis sorry das ich nur klein schreibe
was sie alles an post bekommen hat kann ich dazu nicht viel sagen

auf alle fälle geht es nicht das geld zurückzubuchen da es eine pfändung ist hies es

da meine mutter nur rente bekommt sind 300 euronen sehr viel
deshalb wird morgen ein beratungsschein beantragt bei uns beim gericht
damit wir zum anwalt können

ich werde da dann mitgehen und euch weiteres berichten


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (8 November 2012)

Per Postzustellungsauftrag sollte man auch einen Pfändungs- und Überweisungsbeschluss erhalten haben.

Ein P-Konto hat man nicht?


----------



## Baesle121069 (8 November 2012)

blöderweise hat se alle post beiseite gelegt
als der ganze dreck anfing hatten wir es davon das sie alles ignorieren soll
bis eben auf den mahnbescheid
und daran hat sie nimmer gedacht und nun eben die pfändung übers konto


----------



## Teleton (8 November 2012)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Ein P-Konto hat man nicht?


Super Idee!
Das rettet die Kohle ja sogar noch bis 4 Wochen nach der Pfändung  (§ 835 Abs. 3 S. 2 ZPO)
Umwandlung in P-Konto dauert bis 4 Tage (§ 850k Abs. 7 S. 2 ZPO)
Also morgen als erstes zur Bank.


----------



## Baesle121069 (12 November 2012)

hallo das stimmt mit dem p-konto
muessen aber nochmal abwarten bis uniscore das geld nochmal einfordet

das geld liegt jetzt quasi auf einem anderen konto der eigenen bank
uniscore muss es nochmals einfordern

dann wird das konto in ein p-konto umgewandelt und
dann bekommt sie ihr geld zurück

danke für den hinweis

werde mich wenn alles gutgegangen ist nochmal melden


----------



## xayer55 (5 Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen

heute hatte ich auch wie Post bekommen,zwei Forderungen von 2008   246,00€ und 2009  238,85€ und als Alternative bitten sie eine Zahlung von je 99,00€ an auch in Raten an,bevor es zum gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid gegen mich kommt! Die wollen ein ja bis ins Grab verfolgen?Warum soll man für etwas Zahlen wo man nichts bekommen hat oder eine Leistung in Anspruch genommen hat. Eigentlich müssten sie das erst beweisen, bevor sie eine Forderungen stellen dürfen?


----------



## Hippo (5 Dezember 2012)

> ... Eigentlich müssten sie das erst beweisen, bevor sie eine Forderungen stellen dürfen?


eben ...
... Rest steht im Thread


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (5 Dezember 2012)

(Angebliche) Forderungen aus 2008 sind übrigens längst verjährt, wenn diese nicht gehemmt bzw. tituliert wurden.

Bei einem Gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid sollte man natürlich Widerspruch einlegen, da sonst auch eine verjährte (angebliche) Forderung (wieder) zu zahlen ist.


----------



## Reducal (5 Dezember 2012)

xayer55 schrieb:


> Eigentlich müssten sie das erst beweisen, bevor sie eine Forderungen stellen dürfen?


Nein, so ein Beweis kann erst ernsthaft in einem gerichtlichen Verfahren erhoben werden. Und selbst dann kann die Gegenseite immer noch durch _"haste nich gesehn"_ sich aus der Verantwortung stehlen.


----------



## xayer55 (5 Dezember 2012)

Das eigenartige das ein Angebot machen wenn für jede Forderung 99,00€ oder auch in Raten ist alles ERLEDIGT für mich?
Denen schwimmen woll die Fälle weg??Das sie solche Angebote machen. das macht eigentlich nur wenn man nicht viel in der Hand hat!


----------



## Goblin (5 Dezember 2012)

Wer nicht zahlt,kann sein Geld behalten


----------



## crazy ronny (2 Januar 2013)

mir wurde jetzt wegen uniscore mein konto gepfändet was kann ich tun


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (2 Januar 2013)

P-Konto

Und es gab einen unwidersprochenen Gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid und Vollstreckungsbescheid?


----------



## xayer55 (2 Januar 2013)

Konto gepfändet

kann Uniscore ohne Gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid und Vollstreckungsbescheid das Konto pfänden?


----------



## BenTigger (2 Januar 2013)

crazy ronny schrieb:


> mir wurde jetzt wegen uniscore mein konto gepfändet was kann ich tun


 
Wenn du hier Hilfe erwartest, solltest du erst mal mehr Infos von dir geben. Bis jetzt können wir nur sagen: Gürtel enger schnallen..


----------



## jupp11 (6 Januar 2013)

http://www.ferner-alsdorf.de/2013/0...eid-der-uniscore-nun-beim-amtsgericht-aachen/


> Ich hatte über die Uniscore-Posse bereits berichtet (siehe hier): Ein Mandant bekam aus heiterem Himmel zwei Mahnbescheide wegen angeblich bestehender Forderungen die als Rechunngsnummer u.a. mit “Fieber” betitelt waren. Er selbst konnte damit nichts anfangen, eine kurze Recherche zeigte dubiose Hintergründe zu der “Pressevertrieb Trave GmbH”, die angeblich die angebliche Forderung begründet haben will (dazu hier). Wie angekündigt berichte ich weiter zum Thema.


Posse ist wohl das Geschäftsprinzip dieses Ladens.


----------



## Nicko1998 (6 Januar 2013)

Die Mumie zuckt immer noch.... Und die "Lumpenhafener" sind sich wirklich für nichts zu schade!


----------



## Waldler (25 Januar 2013)

So, jetzt ist es endlich soweit. Nach 1,5 Jahren ausharren und keiner Reaktion meiner Seits auf die Mahnungen von Uniscore war heute der gerichtliche Mahnbescheid im Brifkasten. Es geht um Forderungen 2006. Ich werde dem Mahnbescheid auf jeden Fall wiedersprechen. Nur bin ich am überlegen, ob ich nicht einen Anwalt einschalte. Was würdet ihr tun? Wer bezahlt die Anwaltskosten? Ich habe keine Rechtsschutz. Auf jeden Fall werde ich dem Gericht meine richtige Hausnummer 12a, statt wie von Uniscore angegeben 12 mitteilen.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (25 Januar 2013)

Forderungen aus 2006 sind schon lange verjährt, wenn die Verjährungsfrist nicht gehemmt wurde.

Dem Gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid innerhalb von 14 Tagen widersprechen und zurück per Einschreiben mit Rückschein ans Mahngericht.


----------



## Reducal (25 Januar 2013)

Waldler schrieb:


> Es geht um Forderungen 2006.


Kann es sein dass die schon seit mind. 2 Jahren verjährt sind?


Waldler schrieb:


> Ich werde dem Mahnbescheid auf jeden Fall wiedersprechen.


Unbedingt und zwar kommentarlos!





Waldler schrieb:


> Wer bezahlt die Anwaltskosten?


Na du!

Übrigens, eine Verjährung tritt nicht automatisch ein, die bedarf der Einrede. Also nach der dieser Rücksendung ans Gericht einfach auf ein weiteres Schreiben von den Unidingsdas warten

Ich würde in so einer Situation dann ganz groß hin schreiben: VERJÄHRT! Mehr nicht und dazu braucht es auch keinen Anwalt. Rechtsberatung ist das übrigens keine - jedenfalls keine, von der ich wüsste.


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Januar 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> Übrigens, eine Verjährung tritt nicht automatisch ein, die bedarf der Einrede.


 
Das stimmt schon. Allerdings ist es nicht notwendig, die Verjährungseinrede schon im außergerichtlichen Streit vorzubringen. Sondern die muss spätestens im Prozess (strenggenommen geht es sogar noch in der Berufung, da gibt es ein Urteil...) vorgebracht werden. Bevor aber nicht geklagt wird, muss man nicht zwingend reagieren. Man hat keinen Rechtsnachteil, wenn man bei einer verjährten Forderung außergerichtlich nicht an die Gegenseite Stellung bezieht. Die Verjährung ist dadurch nicht aufgehoben oder gehemmt.


----------



## Waldler (25 Januar 2013)

Ich habe mir gerade nochmal die alten Schreiben von uniscore rausgeholt und mit dem Mahnbescheid verglichen. Dabei stell ich eine sehr große Inkompetenz fest. Die Mahnungen beziehen sich auf das Jahr 2007. Der MB bezieht sich auf Forderungen aus dem Jahr 2006, wo ich nicht mal einen amüsanten Brief bekam. Ich gehe auf jeden Fall in Wiederspruch, lehne mich amüsierend zurück und genieße einen Hpfenblütentee. Ich werde euch auf jeden Fall auf dem Laufenden halten. Ich danke euch recht herzlich für eure sehr guten Ratschläge, auch wenn es keine Rechtberatung ist. Zum Schluß noch ein guter Ratschlag an alle anderen Betroffene. Weiße Umschläge von der Narrentruppe Uniscore oder auch Valerio könnt ihr getrost als Schmierpapier verwenden. Wichtig sind die *gelben *Umschläge, bei denen ihr auf jeden Fall reagieren müßt. Das ist wie bei der Ampel. Die weißen Umschläge bedeuten grün. Die gelben Umschläge bedeuten gelb, also Vorsicht! Leider gibt es keine roten Umschläge. Aber nach Gelb kommt Rot und es geht nichts mehr.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (25 Januar 2013)

Auch eventuelle angebliche Forderungen aus 2007 sind schon Jahre verjährt.


----------



## Hippo (25 Januar 2013)

Waldler schrieb:


> ... Ich gehe auf jeden Fall in Wiederspruch, lehne mich amüsierend zurück und genieße einen Hpfenblütentee...


Wenn Du die richtig ärgern willst ...
>>> Überleitung ins streitige Verfahren


----------



## Reducal (26 Januar 2013)

Waldler schrieb:


> Valerio


Valerio ist ein Vorname und den kenne ich auch als Doppelname einer Anwaltskanzlei oder als Architektur-Software. Was bedeutet der Name bei dir?


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (26 Januar 2013)

Waldler schrieb:


> Wichtig sind die *gelben *Umschläge, bei denen ihr auf jeden Fall reagieren müßt.


Aber nur wenn diese von einem Amtsgericht oder Mahngericht kommen.


----------



## nich-mit-mir (26 Januar 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Wenn Du die richtig ärgern willst ...
> >>> Überleitung ins streitige Verfahren


 
Würde ich glatt machen. Wer so dreist ist hat das nicht anderes verdient


----------



## Hippo (26 Januar 2013)

Dann wart mal ob Dir der Osterhase so eine Steilvorlage ins Osternest legt


----------



## nich-mit-mir (26 Januar 2013)

Auf die Vorlage warte ich schon seit Jahren, aber der Osterhase is wohl Kurzsichtig und findet nie mein Osternest..


----------



## Waldler (4 Februar 2013)

So, ich habe am Freitag nen Termin beim Anwalt. Da werden wir gegen den Gerichtlichen MB, veranlaßt durch die Uniscore, vorgehen. WSir werden den MB in ein strittiges Verfahren umwandeln. Dann schaun mer mal weiter.


----------



## scorpi (6 Februar 2013)

Hallo, ich bin es mal wieder! Habe gedacht der Krug geht an mir vorbei - nach 20 normalen Briefen - Mahnungen usw. habe ich heute per Gericht einen schönen gelben Brief erhalten Mahnbescheid vom 31.1.13 heute am 6.2.13 eingegangen !!!   Und nun???? Was mache ich da - hier stand ja ich muss das jetzt beantworten was schreib ich da rein? Oder reicht ein Haken bei "Ich wiederspreche dem Anspruch insgesamt" Danke schon mal für die Hilfe


----------



## scorpi (6 Februar 2013)

Ach so, ich noch mal, wie unterschreibe ich denn das Ding, das geht noch auf meinen alten Namen Lindner ich bin doch schon lange verheiratet und heisse  Dübener, mach ich da Urkundenfälschung wegen einer anderen Unterschrift??? Rechnungen aus 2005 und 2006! Ich hab mal nachgeschaut - hab ja da einen dicken Ordner! Gesammelte Mahnungen unicore.


----------



## Teleton (6 Februar 2013)

Unterschrift: jetziger Name und dahinter in Klammern (geborene xxx)


----------



## scorpi (6 Februar 2013)

Danke


----------



## Hippo (6 Februar 2013)

Hast Du mal da drüber nachgedacht?
Da könntest Du Dich so richtig revanchieren ...
>>> Überleitung ins streitige Verfahren
Und im Verfahren bringst Du die Einrede der Verjährung ...


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (6 Februar 2013)

scorpi schrieb:


> einen schönen gelben Brief erhalten Mahnbescheid vom 31.1.13 heute am 6.2.13 eingegangen !!!


Es zählt doch der Tag wo der Brief bei Dir ankommt, der Zusteller notiert doch auf dem Umschlag das Zustellungsdatum, und nicht wann dieser erstellt wurde.


----------



## Probenfieber ex (15 Februar 2013)

Hallo, was mich als ehemaliger Mitarbeiter von Probenfieber mehr als verwundert, laut Gerichtsurteil von 2011 vorm Landgericht in Lübeck, wo alle Forderungen und Klagen gegen Probenfieber niedergeschlagen wurden und die Forderungen von Probenfieber als Rechtens anerkannt wurden. Im gleichen Zeitraum wurden Uniscore alle Forderungen gegen User untersagt  und zwar vom alten sowie vom neuen Betreiber von Probenfieber. Finde es krass dass die von Uniscore sich einfach darüber hinwegsetzen.


----------



## Waldler (16 Februar 2013)

Nachdem mein Anwalt Wiederspruch gegen den Mahnbescheid des Amtsgerichtes Mayen eingelegt hat, habe ich mal wieder einen netten Brief von Uniscore erhalten. Sinngemäß steht drin, dass sie mir hohe Kosten (Anwalt, Gericht, ...) ersparen wollen und bieten mir erneut eine Ratenzahlung an. Weiterhin ist ein Vordruck dabei das ich den Wiederspruch zurücknehme. Den Teufel werde ich tun. Ich werde weiter berichten.


----------



## Goblin (16 Februar 2013)

> Den Teufel werde ich tun


 
Geile Einstellung


----------



## xayer55 (21 Februar 2013)

jetzt gibt schon wieder ein neues Probenfieber aber in 53343 Wachtberg


----------



## ulieis (22 Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe heute auch einen Mahnbescheid des Amtsgerichts Mayen erhalten.
Antragsteller uniscore Forderungsmanagement, Ludwigshafen.
Ich habe die Schreiben von Uniscore seither ignoriert. Die Forederung ist aus 2006. Brauche ich einen Rechtsanwalt oder kann ich einfach so Widerspruch einlegen?
Ist Uniscore jemals wirklich vor Gericht gegangen?


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (22 Februar 2013)

Ein Gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kann ohne Anwalt widersprochen (ankreuzen und unterschreiben und innerhalb von 14 Tagen zurück per Einschreiben mit Rückschein ans Mahngericht) werden.


----------



## Teleton (22 Februar 2013)

> Ist Uniscore jemals wirklich vor Gericht gegangen?


Du kannst Sie dahin zwingen indem Du zusätzlich zum Widerspruch auch die Durchführung des strittigen Verfahrens beantragst.


----------



## Goblin (22 Februar 2013)

> Die Forederung ist aus 2006


 
Jetzt drehen sie ganz ab. Ist alles längst verjährt


----------



## Heiko (22 Februar 2013)

Goblin schrieb:


> Jetzt drehen sie ganz ab. Ist alles längst verjährt


Es gibt aber kein Verbot, trotzdem zu zahlen.


----------



## Goblin (22 Februar 2013)

Stimmt


----------



## Nanni (22 Februar 2013)

Es ist aber ganz wichtig, dem Mahnbescheid trotz der Verjährung zu widersprechen. Sonst kriegen die doch noch einen Titel, und zwar völlig unnötig.


----------



## Hippo (22 Februar 2013)

ulieis schrieb:


> .... Die Forederung ist aus 2006 ...


Und wieso krieg ich nie so eine Steilvorlage? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ich würde soooooo gern bei sowas mal das Kreuzchen bei "Überleitung ins streitige Verfahren machen" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Und dann ...


----------



## Hippo (22 Februar 2013)

Nanni schrieb:


> Es ist aber ganz wichtig, dem Mahnbescheid trotz der Verjährung zu widersprechen. Sonst kriegen die doch noch einen Titel, und zwar völlig unnötig.


*100% richtig!*


----------



## dvill (22 Februar 2013)

ulieis schrieb:


> Die Forederung ist aus 2006.


V. chr. oder n. chr.?


----------



## xayer55 (22 Februar 2013)

meine letzte Forderung ist von 2009, wann ist die Verjährung?


----------



## Hippo (22 Februar 2013)

Abhaken, die Verjährung sind 3 volle Kalenderjahre.
D.h. Forderung aus 2009
2010, 2011, 2012 = drei volle Jahre
damit >>>


----------



## Nicko1998 (22 Februar 2013)

Ich frag mich noch immer, wer diesem Laden die Lizenz zum Inkassieren erteilte!

Ach so! Die da! Da kriegt wohl jeder eine Lizenz, der höflich anfragt. Die haben ja auch dem U.P. (DIS Deutsche Inkassostelle GmbH) für seine weitere Inkassoklitsche ZI Zentrale Inkassostelle GmbH die Lizenz erteilt. 

Oha! Der ist ja inzwischen von Mainz nach Reiskirchen umgezogen. Man findet ihn jetzt dort:
Amtsgericht Gießen Aktenzeichen: HRB 7600


----------



## dvill (22 Februar 2013)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Die haben ja auch dem U.P. (DIS Deutsche Inkassostelle GmbH) für seine weitere Inkassoklitsche ZI Zentrale Inkassostelle GmbH die Lizenz erteilt.


Erteilt, aber auch entzogen.

Sagt jedenfalls die Bilanz 2010 im bundesanzeiger.de.


----------



## scorpi (7 März 2013)

So nach dem ich ja dem Mahnbescheid widersprochen habe, hatte ich ja gehofft das endlich Ruhe ist, aber heute hab ich schon wieder so einen Wisch erhalten!

Der Satz:  "Durch ein streitiges Verfahren vor dem Amtsgericht entstehen ganz erhebliche Kosten und Gebühren diese Mehrkosten würden wir Ihnen gern ersparen."

dann noch bla bla "...wegen dem Widerspruch" - ob ich den gemacht hätte weil ich die Summe nicht ganz bezahlen kann. Ich will garnix bezahlen!

"Sollten Sie aus anderen Gründen Widerspruch erhoben haben bitten wir um deren Darlegung da so ein Prozess und die damit entstehenden Gerichts- und Anwaltskosten vermieden werden könnten. Dies ist für Sie sicher der kostengünstiger Weg."

Dann hängt da noch ein Zettel dran mit "Anerkenntnis und Vergleich" auch wieder, wo ich sagen soll, mit welcher Rate ich zahle. Gleich mal doppelt zum behalten und einen weg schicken!

Und der dicke Hund hängt hinten dran, ein Brief an das Amtsgericht Mayen  mit Aktennummer und allem drum und dran  wo drin steht: "in der oben näher bezeichneten Angelegenheit nehme ich hiermit meinen Widerspruch gegen den Mahnbescheid zurück."

Spinnen denn die IIIIIIddiiioooooten 

Ich zahle nicht und reagiere nicht - da es nicht amtlich ist oder???? Nur wieder schwarze Tinte und geduldiges Papier!


----------



## Reducal (7 März 2013)

scorpi schrieb:


> Ich zahle nicht und reagiere nicht - da es nicht amtlich ist oder?


Nix oder, gute Strategie!


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (7 März 2013)

Alles nur Einschüchterungsversuche. Typische Masche der Nutzlosbranche.


----------



## Waldler (8 März 2013)

Nun kann ich wieder was neues berichten. Uniscore hat mir wieder einen Brief geschrieben. Es waren erneut 2 Anlagen dabei. Eine ist, dass ich mit der Ratenzahlung einverstanden bin. Ich brauche nur ein Kreuz bei dem gewünschten Betrag hin machen. Die Zweite ist für das Amtsgericht, dass ich meinen Widerspruch und das strittige Verfahren zurück nehme. Denken die das ich auf der Wurstsuppe hergeschwommen bin? Da schmeckt mir mein Feierabendbier gleich viel besser und ich kann mich amüsieren. Ich werde keinen Cent für Porto ausgeben. Ich denke auch, dass die nur meine Unterschrift wollen um irgendwas zu fälschen. Den Dreck werde ich tun!



scorpi schrieb:


> So nach dem ich ja dem Mahnbescheid widersprochen habe, hatte ich ja gehofft das endlich Ruhe ist, aber heute hab ich schon wieder so einen Wisch erhalten!...


 
Ich bin in der gleichen Situation. Wie du weiter unten lesen kannst, habe ich den Brief nun zum 2. Mal erhalten. Deine Reaktion ist so wie meine und die können uns gar nichts außer kräftig am A... lecken.

[Modedit by Hippo: Beiträge getackert und überflüssigen Fullquote gelöscht]


----------



## Antiscammer (9 März 2013)

Die Praxis, dass man den Mahnschreiben Ratenzahlungsvereinbarungen mit Schuldanerkenntnis beilegt, ist vor allem bei unseriösen Inkassobüros sehr beliebt. Der Verbraucher kann bei einer unberechtigten Forderung eigentlich nur das falsch machen, dass er eben genau so eine Vereinbarung unterschreibt. Erst danach ist er in der Bredouille. Verschiedentlich gelingt es zwar, solche Vereinbarungen wegen Sittenwidrigkeit anzufechten (Erlangung ohne Rechtsgrund, Täuschung etc.), aber das hängt immer auch davon ab, an welchen Amtsrichter man da gerät. Es gibt viele stieselige Richter, die einfach nur mit den Achseln zucken und argumentieren, man habe halt zu prüfen, was man da unterschreibt.

Genau deshalb sollte man das natürlich nicht tun. Und hat ansonsten auch gar nichts zu befürchten. Wenn die Inkassobude bei widersprochenem Mahnbescheid weiter außergerichtlich herumkaspert (und das auch noch zweimal hintereinander...), dann zeigt das eindeutig, dass die Bande selbst nicht an die gerichtliche Durchsetzbarkeit glaubt. Denn ansonsten würden sie nicht zögern und sofort Überleitung ins streitige Verfahren beantragen.

Dabei kann aber Uniscore nur verlieren, und das wissen die auch ganz genau. Daher versuchen sie es weiter mit der Weichklopftaktik. Wenn nur 10 Prozent der Betroffenen zahlen, dann hat sich die Sache rentiert, und das Geld für den "Ankauf" der Forderungen ist wieder hereingekommen. Umgekehrt gilt aber auch: je mehr der Betroffenen sich weigert, zu zahlen, desto unrentabler wird das für Uniscore - weil die ja auch noch die Kosten für den Mahnbescheid versenkt haben, zusätzlich zu den Kosten für den "Ankauf der Forderung" (oder einfach nur der Adressen?...) vom Probenkasper.


----------



## Hount (6 April 2013)

Hallo liebes Forum,

ich verfolge diesen Beitrag seit einer geraumer Zeit, da ich ebenfalls seit 2010 solche netten Briefchen von Uniscore bekomme. Bis jetzt habe ich nie reagiert.
Allerdings habe ich jetzt am 3.4.2013 so einen netten gelben Mahnbescheid bekommen. Diesen werde ich mit einem Kreuzchen bei "Widerspruch" zurückschicken.
Ich glaube, dass ich auf die "Überleitung ins streitige Verfahren " verzichten werde, weil ich da nicht weiß was da genau auf mich zukommt. Auf das Gedöhns mit Gerichts, Rechtsanwalt, Streitereien usw. hab ich irgendwie keine Nerven. Kann man diesen Verein irgendwie nicht anders ans Bein pissen?

Eine Frage zu diesem Satz aus dem Mahnbescheid hätte ich noch:
"1. Hauptforderung: Dienstleistungsvertrag gem. Rechnung Fieber-xxxxx-2005 vom 15.01.2005 47,88 EUR"

Wenn ich das richtig sehen, ist die Forderung vom 15.01.2005 oder? Sehe ich das Richtig, dass die angebliche Forderung seit Jan. 2008 sowieso verjährt (3 Jahre) ist?

Gruß
Hount


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (6 April 2013)

Ja, diese Forderung ist längst verjährt.


----------



## Hount (6 April 2013)

Danke für die Antwort.
Hmmmm.... Dann bin ich echt am überlegen, nicht doch ins streitige Verfahren überzuleiten. Die Sache ist ja eh verjährt und ich kann demnach ja nur gewinnen. Oder sehe ich da was falsch?


----------



## Reducal (6 April 2013)

Verjährt ja aber erst seit Jan/09. Fordern können die aber dennoch, denn viele Leute wissen um die Verjährung nichts und zahlen - das bestätigt dann solches Gedöhns. Verjährung bedarf der Einrede


Teleton schrieb:


> ...hat der Gesetzgeber Verjährung extra als Einrede ausgestaltet. Der Betroffene soll selbst entscheiden, ob er noch zahlen möchte.


----------



## Reducal (6 April 2013)

Hount schrieb:


> Dann bin ich echt am überlegen, nicht doch ins streitige Verfahren überzuleiten.


Die Kosten trägst dann aber erst einmal du, die Uniscores werden bei näherer Betrachtung des Falls sicher nicht klagen.


----------



## Hount (6 April 2013)

Ah.... Danke für den Hinweis mit den Kosten. Dann ist es mir doch nicht Wert. Ich gebe für solche ***** sicherlich keine Cent aus.
Was bedeutet "bedarf der Einrede"? Ich muss die auf die Verjährung hinweisen?


----------



## Hippo (6 April 2013)

Erstmal nicht. Du Widersprichst und gut. Wenn Die dann klagen sollten ...
DANN mußt Du die Einrede der Verjährung bringen.

Btw - Red - Welche Kosten trägt er selbst bei der Überleitung ins streitige Verfahren? Da wird m.W. lediglich der Gläubiger aufgefordert SOFORT eine Klage einzureichen weil sonst ist die Forderung ein für allemal erledigt. Das kostet Hount erstmal keinen Cent.
Wenn er dem MB nur widerspricht könnte theoretisch der Gläubiger die Forderung in 2 Jahren wieder aus dem Hut ziehen. Gut, das ändert nichts an der Situation der Verjährung und interessiert die Uniscorer sowieso nicht, aber das Ärgern mit der Überleitung würde ich mir nicht entgehen lassen.
Siehe hier >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/posts/363651/


----------



## Teleton (6 April 2013)

Es gibt Gerichte die denjenigen der den Antrag auf strittiges Verfahren stellt auch als Kostenschuldner für die restlichen Gerichtskosten behandeln. Dann muß man erstmal blechen. Wer gewinnt kann die Kohle aber beim Gegner zurückholen.


> Da wird m.W. lediglich der Gläubiger aufgefordert SOFORT eine Klage einzureichen weil sonst ist die Forderung ein für allemal erledigt.


Wenn er keine Klage einreicht passiert erstmal gar nichts. Man kann dann aber Antrag auf mündliche Verhandlung stellen in der dann die Klage abgewiesen wird wenn bis dahin keine Begründung vorliegt.


----------



## Hippo (6 April 2013)

Ups - wieder was gelernt...


----------



## Antiscammer (6 April 2013)

Teleton schrieb:


> Wenn er keine Klage einreicht passiert erstmal gar nichts. Man kann dann aber Antrag auf mündliche Verhandlung stellen in der dann die Klage abgewiesen wird wenn bis dahin keine Begründung vorliegt.


 
Eben. Auf diese Weise zwingt man die Gegenseite in das Verfahren, in das die eigentlich nie rein wollte. Die Kosten muss man anteilsweise - je nach Gericht - erst einmal vorstrecken, da es aber bei einem so klaren Fall (längst verjährte und verwirkte Forderung...) gar nichts zu verlieren gibt, holt man sich anschließend das Geld von der Gegenseite wieder. Ein Kostenrisiko gibt es faktisch nur bei insolvenzbedrohter Gegenseite, wovon hier aber nicht auszugehen ist.

Die Praxis zeigt auch bei diesen Fällen immer wieder, dass Uniscore auf Beantragung des streitigen Verfahrens hin sofort die Klage zurückzieht. Damit unterliegt Uniscore im Verfahren und haftet auch als Kostenschuldnerin, auch für die Anwaltskosten der Betroffenen. Dann sollte man noch die Abgabe einer Verzichtserklärung fordern, anschließend dürfte für immer Ruhe im Salon sein (oder die Gegenseite zahlt eine fünfstellige Strafsumme, und das vermeiden die denn doch...).

Man kann sich also durchaus wehren, und selbst wenn manche Gerichte eine Vorabzahlung verlangen: das Kostenrisiko geht gegen Null.


----------



## Hount (6 April 2013)

Danke


----------



## Reducal (6 April 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> ...aber das Ärgern mit der Überleitung würde ich mir nicht entgehen lassen.


Und wie soll das gehen, ohne Antrag, ohne dass der Forderungssteller das Ansinnen des Schuldners unterstützt? Bleibt nur die Möglichkeit, sich selbst zu bemühen.


Hippo schrieb:


> Red - Welche Kosten trägt er selbst bei der Überleitung ins streitige Verfahren?


Wer anschafft, zahlt erst einmal. Einfach mal eben so die Kosten der anderen Partei zu übertragen, geht mWn nicht.


Antiscammer schrieb:


> Die Kosten muss man anteilsweise - je nach Gericht - erst einmal vorstrecken....


----------



## Hippo (7 April 2013)

Der Gegner hat zu streiten angefangen indem er einen MB losläßt ...
... ich gehe da eher mit antiscammer konform


----------



## rotfuechsle31 (14 April 2013)

Hallo alle zusammen,
ich bin neu hier und verfolge das mit dem Probenfieber hier im Forum schon ein paar Tage. Ich bin auch eine betroffene. Tja so ist es. Ich habe 2008 mal eine schreiben bekommen von Uniscore. An meine alte Adresse. Mein Nachmieter hat mir den Brief dann zukommen lasse. Ich habe diesen Brief weg geschmissen da mein Mann gesagt hat das dass eine Betrügerfirma ist. Habe ruhe gehabt bis 7.3. und dann kamen gleich zwei Hammer Mahnbescheide ( an die neue Adresse aber mit meinem alten Namen) aus dem Jahre 1.1.08 und 1.01.09. Da die Beträge fast identisch waren, dachte ich nicht das ich auf beide Widerspruch erheben muss. Habe dann auf einen Widerspruch erhoben und kurze Zeit kam natürlich von Uniscore dieser tolle Brief den ja schon jeder kennt. Ein Tag später kam ein Vollstreckungsbescheid von dem anderen Mahnbescheid. Darauf habe ich gleich Widerspruch eingelegt und auf dem Amtsgericht in Mayen angerufen.Die Dame hat mir gesagt ich solle ein schreiben aufsetzen und ihr zuschicken . " Hiermit beantrage ich die Abgabe zur Durchführung des Streitverfahrens in OG Sache". Somit ist die mündliche Verhandlung ( wenn es denn eine geben sollte) bei uns und nicht bei den Flitzpiepen in Mayen. Hab ich denn jetzt alles richtig gemacht? Bei den zwei Beträgen geht es um fast 600€.  Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Teleton (14 April 2013)

Der VB st vorläufig vollstreckbar. Geh zum Anwalt und laß den die erforderlichen Anträge zur Einstellung der Vollstreckung stellen.


> Hiermit beantrage ich die Abgabe zur Durchführung des Streitverfahrens in OG Sache


 Hast Du nur Abgabe ans Streitgericht beantragt? Den Ratschlag des Gerichtes verstehe ich nicht, da nach Einspruch ohnehin ans zuständige Streigericht abgegeben wird. Was ist mit dem Einspruch hast Du überhaupt einen eingelegt??


----------



## Nanni (14 April 2013)

Teleton schrieb:


> Der VB st vorläufig vollstreckbar.


 
Verstehe ich jetzt nicht. Es wurde doch Widerspruch eingelegt. Müssen die jetzt nicht Klagen, wenn sie Geld haben wollen?
Obwohl, bei einer verjährten Forderung...


----------



## Teleton (14 April 2013)

Es gibt zwei Mahnbescheide die jeweils ein eigenes rechtliches Schicksal haben. Gegen einen hattest Du Widerspruch eingelegt. Der ist erstmal "stillgelegt". In der anderen Sache ist ein Vollstreckungsbescheid gekommen. Der ist auch wenn Widerspruch oder Einspruch eingelegt wurde vorläufig vollstreckbar (als "Strafe" dafür das die Widerspruchsfrist versäumt wurde).
Aus Deiner Schilderung wird nicht deutlich ob Du gegen den zweiten Mahnbescheid überhaupt Widerspruch oder Einspruch eingelegt hast.


----------



## rotfuechsle31 (15 April 2013)

Teleton schrieb:


> Es gibt zwei Mahnbescheide die jeweils ein eigenes rechtliches Schicksal haben. Gegen einen hattest Du Widerspruch eingelegt. Der ist erstmal "stillgelegt". In der anderen Sache ist ein Vollstreckungsbescheid gekommen. Der ist auch wenn Widerspruch oder Einspruch eingelegt wurde vorläufig vollstreckbar (als "Strafe" dafür das die Widerspruchsfrist versäumt wurde).
> Aus Deiner Schilderung wird nicht deutlich ob Du gegen den zweiten Mahnbescheid überhaupt Widerspruch oder Einspruch eingelegt hast.


 

*Ich habe bei dem Mahnbescheid Widerspruch erhoben und beim Vollstreckungsbescheid Widerspruch/ Einspruch ( also beides). So hat es mir die vom Gericht gesagt. Und ich sollte gleich die Abgabe zur Durchführung des Streitverfahrens mit dazu legen. *


----------



## Hippo (15 April 2013)

1. MB >>> Widerspruch
2. MB >>> verpennt >>> Vollstreckungsbescheid >>> Widerspruch/Einspruch

So richtig?


----------



## rotfuechsle31 (15 April 2013)

Teleton schrieb:


> Es gibt zwei Mahnbescheide die jeweils ein eigenes rechtliches Schicksal haben. Gegen einen hattest Du Widerspruch eingelegt. Der ist erstmal "stillgelegt". In der anderen Sache ist ein Vollstreckungsbescheid gekommen. Der ist auch wenn Widerspruch oder Einspruch eingelegt wurde vorläufig vollstreckbar (als "Strafe" dafür das die Widerspruchsfrist versäumt wurde).
> Aus Deiner Schilderung wird nicht deutlich ob Du gegen den zweiten Mahnbescheid überhaupt Widerspruch oder Einspruch eingelegt hast.


Ich habe nur auf ein Mahnbescheid Widerspruch erhoben weil ich dachte das die mir versehentlich zwei geschickt haben. Die Beträge waren fast identisch


----------



## rotfuechsle31 (15 April 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> 1. MB >>> Widerspruch
> 2. MB >>> verpennt >>> Vollstreckungsbescheid >>> Widerspruch/Einspruch
> 
> So richtig?


ja genau


----------



## BenTigger (15 April 2013)

rotfuechsle31 schrieb:


> Ich habe nur auf ein Mahnbescheid Widerspruch erhoben weil ich dachte das die mir versehentlich zwei geschickt haben. Die Beträge waren *fast* identisch


 
Das ist ja das fatale, wenn etwas *fast *identisch ist, ist es eben* NICHT das selbe!*


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (15 April 2013)

Jeder Gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid hat ein Aktenzeichen. Waren sicherlich auch nicht identisch.


----------



## BenTigger (15 April 2013)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Jeder Gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid hat ein Aktenzeichen. Waren sicherlich auch nicht identisch.


Du meinst, "waren sicher auch fast nicht identisch..." Oder?


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (15 April 2013)




----------



## Hippo (15 April 2013)

Jetzt mal schräg gedacht und quer gefragt ...
Von solchen Aktionen mit zwei Mahnbescheiden fast zeitgleich habe ich jetzt schon öfter gelesen. aber nicht so oft daß man von einer Welle reden könnte.
Zufälle?


----------



## BenTigger (15 April 2013)

Ich denke eher, dass es zwei Rechnungen sind, die dann zeitgleich abgemahnt werden. Also eher ein Zufall durch zu langsames Rechnungsabarbeiten...


----------



## Nanni (16 April 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> 1. MB >>> Widerspruch
> 2. MB >>> verpennt >>> Vollstreckungsbescheid >>> Widerspruch/Einspruch


 
Genauso habe ich es auch verstanden. Trotzdem ist der Vollstreckungsbescheid vorläufig vollstreckbar?


----------



## Teleton (16 April 2013)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Ich denke eher, dass es zwei Rechnungen sind...,


 
Das hätte aus Schadensminderungsgründen durchaus zusammengefasst und mit einem Mahnverfahren erledigt werden können. Zwei Bescheide bringen aber auch 2x Gebühren. Und doppelte Chance das Widerspruch verpennt wird.



Nanni schrieb:


> Genauso habe ich es auch verstanden. Trotzdem ist der Vollstreckungsbescheid vorläufig vollstreckbar?


Ja, weil Du die Widerspruchsfrist versäumt hast. Dein Anwalt muss jetzt für eine Einstellung der Zwangsvollstreckung notfalls gegen Sicherheitsleistung sorgen.
Kümmere Dich um die vorläufige Vollstreckbarkeit Rotfüchsle sonst steht u.U. der Gerichtsvollzieher vor der Tür oder Dein Konto wird gepfändet.

http://www.meine-schulden.de/schritte_der_glaeubiger/vollstreckungsbescheid


----------



## dccorp (16 April 2013)

hallo
bin auch neu hier und auch ein betroffener...

Heute den Mahnbescheid vom Amstgericht Mayen erhalten...

Hauptforderung von 09.02.2006...  47,88
Nebenforderung Mahn, Inkasso, Bankrücklastkosten etc etc
Gesamsumme 225 Euro
soweit ich gelesen habe ist diese Forderung ja verjährt.

Meine Frage ist nun wo muss ich den Widerspruch hinsenden...zum Amstgericht Mayen
denn unten steht ....Der Anstragsteller hat angegeben, ein steitiges Verahren sei durchzuführen vor dem Amtsgericht Siegburg
oder doch Siegburg...???
obwohl mich das ja schon nervt das ich jetzt sogar Portokosten habe.

Bitte um eure Hille

danke
Carlos


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (16 April 2013)

So lange die Forderung unberechtigt ist:
Auf dem beigelegten Widerspruchsbogen steht doch alles drauf wohin es soll. Ankreuzen (Ich widerspreche dem Anspruch insgesamt), unterschreiben und in einem Briefumschlag per Einschreiben mit Rückschein zurück an das Mahngericht in Mayen, von da hast Du diesen ja bekommen.

Das andere mit dem AG Siegburg hat nur was damit zu tun, wenn der Gläubiger ins streitige Verfahren gehen würde.

Wenn Dir die Portokosten zu hoch sind, was ist dann die Forderung die eventuell unberechtigt wäre, wenn plötzlich versucht wird das Geld, die Forderung wird ja immer höher, bei Dir per Gerichtsvollzieher einzutreiben, weil die dann einen gültigen Titel haben, der 30 Jahre lang vollstreckt werden kann? Die Portokosten für den Widerspruch sind da nichts dagegen.


----------



## dccorp (16 April 2013)

So blöd.... klar.... aber sag mal mit Rückschein... muss ich wegen diesem [pieeeep] auch noch Geld ausgeben....

[Modedit by Hippo: Immer schön die Contenance bewahren]


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (16 April 2013)

Ja, denn ich wiederhole mich nochmals:


> Wenn Dir die Portokosten zu hoch sind, was ist dann die Forderung die eventuell unberechtigt wäre, wenn plötzlich versucht wird das Geld, die Forderung wird ja immer höher, bei Dir per Gerichtsvollzieher einzutreiben, weil die dann einen gültigen Titel haben, der 30 Jahre lang vollstreckt werden kann? Die Portokosten für den Widerspruch sind da nichts dagegen.


----------



## dccorp (16 April 2013)

ich gebe dir ja recht... aber ab jetzt haben die einen Staatsfeind Nr. 1... jetzt herscht Krieg....


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (16 April 2013)

Du könntest natürlich auch zum Amtsgericht Mayen fahren und da persönlich vor Ort den Widerspruch erklären.


----------



## dccorp (16 April 2013)

lol lol ne ne ich sende jetzt den Widerspruch los... ich muss ja nur oben Anspruch insgesamt ankreuzen unten meinen Namen Unterschrift und das wars gel.

Wie ich diesen Laden hasse....


----------



## dccorp (16 April 2013)

hippo sorry... werde mich benehmen.....


----------



## jupp11 (16 April 2013)

dccorp schrieb:


> .. aber sag mal mit Rückschein... muss ich wegen diesem ..... auch noch Geld ausgeben....


Als kleiner Trost: Deren Kosten sind mit dem Widerspruch erstmal weit höher als deine Portokosten.
Mahnbescheide gibt es nicht gratis.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/der-mahnbescheid.1741/
In diesem Fall ist der Laden erstmal 23€ los, die er nur wiederbekäme, wenn er tatsächlich klagen *und* gewinnen wurde, was höchst unwahrscheinlich ist.


----------



## Hippo (16 April 2013)

Kostenrechner für einen Mahnbescheid
http://www.rechtsanwaltsgebuehren.de/Berechnen/MBBerech.html#Sitz


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (16 April 2013)

dccorp schrieb:


> ich muss ja nur oben Anspruch insgesamt ankreuzen unten meinen Namen Unterschrift und das wars gel.


Steht alles schon da. Man muss es nur lesen und verstehen.


----------



## rotfuechsle31 (16 April 2013)

Ja hab ich denn jetzt alles richtig gemacht? oder muss ich jetzt mit was schlimmeren rechnen?


----------



## rotfuechsle31 (16 April 2013)

Ja die Aktenzeichen waren einmal 00 und 04 der Rest war wirklich identisch . war ne lange Zahl


----------



## Teleton (16 April 2013)

> Ja hab ich denn jetzt alles richtig gemacht?


Nein, solange Du Dich nicht um das Problem der vorläufigen Vollstreckbarkeit gekümmert hast.



> Ja die Aktenzeichen waren einmal 00 und 04 der Rest war wirklich identisch


Das sind trotzdem zwei eigenständige Bescheide die halt nur 4 Aktennummern auseinanderliegen.


----------



## rotfuechsle31 (16 April 2013)

Die Frechheit ist noch das die Hauptforderungen beide 59,88€ betragen. einmal aus dem Jahre 2008 und einmal aus dem Jahre 2009. Ist doch alles verjährt.


----------



## rotfuechsle31 (16 April 2013)

Bei der Vollstreckung habe ich ja Ein/Widerspruch eingelegt


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (16 April 2013)

rotfuechsle31 schrieb:


> Die Frechheit ist noch das die Hauptforderungen beide 59,88€ betragen. einmal aus dem Jahre 2008 und einmal aus dem Jahre 2009. Ist doch alles verjährt.


Trotzdem muss man bei einem Gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid aktiv werden. Sonst wird aus einer Forderung die gar nicht (mehr) besteht eine rechtsgültige und die kann Dich 30 Jahre lang verfolgen und höher wird sie auch.


----------



## Teleton (16 April 2013)

rotfuechsle31 schrieb:


> Bei der Vollstreckung habe ich ja Ein/Widerspruch eingelegt


Du hast Einspruch gegen den Vollstreckungsbescheid eingelegt, damit hast Du verhindert, dass er rechtskräftig wird. Trotzdem bleibt er *vorläufig* vollstreckbar! Um die Vollstreckbarkeit zu beseitigen bedarf es gesonderter Anträge. Einfacher Einspruch reicht da nicht aus, es müssen Gründe für einen Vollstreckungsschutzantrag vorgetragen werden. Immerhin hat der Gesetzgeber es als Regelfall ausgestaltet, dass ein VB vorläufig vollstreckbar ist. Wenn davon abgewichen werden soll bedarf es einer Begründung, die Du deinem Anwalt überlassen solltest.


----------



## rotfuechsle31 (17 April 2013)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Ich denke eher, dass es zwei Rechnungen sind, die dann zeitgleich abgemahnt werden. Also eher ein Zufall durch zu langsames Rechnungsabarbeiten...


Jetzt werde ich einfach abwarten. Habe auf den Vollstreckungsbescheid Widersruch/ Einspruch erhoben. Mal schauen was kommt. Gib euch dann bescheid. Aber eigentlich ist ja beides Verjährt, oder??????



Teleton schrieb:


> Du hast Einspruch gegen den Vollstreckungsbescheid eingelegt, damit hast Du verhindert, dass er rechtskräftig wird. Trotzdem bleibt er *vorläufig* vollstreckbar! Um die Vollstreckbarkeit zu beseitigen bedarf es gesonderter Anträge. Einfacher Einspruch reicht da nicht aus, es müssen Gründe für einen Vollstreckungsschutzantrag vorgetragen werden. Immerhin hat der Gesetzgeber es als Regelfall ausgestaltet, dass ein VB vorläufig vollstreckbar ist. Wenn davon abgewichen werden soll bedarf es einer Begründung, die Du deinem Anwalt überlassen solltest.


Dann werde ich einen Anwalt aufsuchen. Die ganzen Kosten wo auf mich zu kommen muss ja eigentlich Unsicore bezahlen? Bekommt man das Geld von denen zurück? Dann kann man die ja noch wegen Betrugs anzeigen oder????? Was man da für ein Theater hat mit diesen Betrügern obwohl man nichts gemacht hat.


----------



## Hippo (17 April 2013)

rotfuechsle31 schrieb:


> ... Was man da für ein Theater hat mit diesen Betrügern obwohl man *nichts* gemacht hat.


Genau deswegen ...
Du hast *nicht* genau gelesen und Du hast somit dem zweiten Mahnbescheid *nicht* widersprochen und deswegen hast Du jetzt den Ärger an der Backe ...


----------



## rotfuechsle31 (17 April 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Genau deswegen ...
> Du hast *nicht* genau gelesen und Du hast somit dem zweiten Mahnbescheid *nicht* widersprochen und deswegen hast Du jetzt den Ärger an der Backe ...


Ja genau. Ich bin der blöde...... aber trotzdem ist es verjährt und trotzdem werde ich die Anzeigen wegen Betrugs. Es kann doch nicht sein das solche Menschen (obwohl sie per Gerichtsurteil verboten bekommen haben solche Mahnbescheide raus zu hauen) einfach so weiter machen.


----------



## Hippo (17 April 2013)

Klar, nur darum gings grad nicht.
Sondern darum den Lesern klarzumachen wo Handlungsbedarf der Priorität A besteht.
Dir Deine Auslagen wieder zurück zu holen kommt danach.
Soll heißen - *nichts* zu tun kann immer teuer werden


----------



## BenTigger (17 April 2013)

rotfuechsle31 schrieb:


> aber trotzdem ist es verjährt und trotzdem werde ich die Anzeigen wegen Betrugs.


Achtung, nur weil eine Rechnung verjährt ist, ist es kein Betrug, wenn diese dann trotzdem eingefordert wird. Ich kann dir auch nach 20 Jahren noch eine Rechnung für irgendwas stellen, was ich dir vor 20 Jahren verkauft oder an Arbeit erledigt habe.
Wenn ich das erst jetzt in Rechnung stelle, kann ich dir den damaligen Wert in Rechnung stellen. Ohne Zinsen oder Inflationszuschlag 
Nun liegt es an dir, ob du denkst, der liebe Ben hat mir damals so gut geholfen, das zahle ich auch jetzt noch, oder du denkst, der Ben hat mir zwar damals so lieb geholfen, aber wenn der so blöde ist, das Geld erst jetzt haben zu wollen, dann soll er bleiben wo der Pfeffer wächst, ich beziehe mich jetzt auf die Verjährung.

Es liegt also an dir, ob du zahlst oder nicht. Nur musst du dann auch einem Mahnbescheid wiedersprechen, den ich dann vielleicht veranlasse.
Das hat nichts mit Betrug zu tun.


----------



## nich-mit-mir (17 April 2013)

rotfuechsle31 schrieb:


> Dann werde ich einen Anwalt aufsuchen. Die ganzen Kosten wo auf mich zu kommen muss ja eigentlich Unsicore bezahlen? Bekommt man das Geld von denen zurück?


 
wenn Du zum Anwalt gehst, kannst Du ihm gleich sagen, das er seine Kosten von Unsicore wieder holen soll.


----------



## Hippo (17 April 2013)

nich-mit-mir schrieb:


> wenn Du zum Anwalt gehst, kannst Du ihm gleich sagen, das er seine Kosten von Unsicore wieder holen soll.


Weißt Du was der da sagt ...
"Wer die Musik bestellt der zahlt sie auch"
Ob sie die Kohle wieder kriegt klärt im Zweifelsfall (wenn Uniscore nicht freiwillig zahlt) ein Gericht


----------



## hauseltr (17 April 2013)

*Der Vollstreckungsbescheid ist doch nicht ergangen, oder lese ich das falsch?*

*Wikipedia:*

*Rechtsbehelf gegen den Mahnbescheid*

Der Schuldner hat nach Empfang des Mahnbescheides die Möglichkeit, gegen den Mahnbescheid Widerspruch zu erheben. Eine gesetzlich normierte Widerspruchsfrist gibt es nicht. Der Mahnbescheid enthält jedoch gemäß § 692 I Nr. 3 ZPO die Aufforderung, innerhalb von zwei Wochen ab der Zustellung des Mahnbescheids dem Gericht mitzuteilen, ob und in welchem Umfang dem geltend gemachten Anspruch widersprochen wird. *In jedem Fall kann ein Widerspruch nur bis zum Erlass eines Vollstreckungsbescheides erhoben werden.* Ein verspäteter Widerspruch wird als Einspruch gegen den Vollstreckungsbescheid behandelt (§ 694 Abs. 2 Satz 1 ZPO). Das bedeutet in der Praxis, dass der Gläubiger meist so schnell wie möglich, also am 15. Tag nach Zugang des Mahnbescheides beim Schuldner, den Antrag auf Erlass eines Vollstreckungsbescheides stellt. Fällt der 15. Tag nach Zugang des Mahnbescheides auf einen Samstag, Sonntag oder gesetzlichen Feiertag, endet die Widerspruchsfrist mit dem darauffolgenden Werktag. Dem Gläubiger wird in der Praxis vom Mahngericht ein Formblatt zur Antragstellung sowie die Information, wann der Mahnbescheid förmlich zugestellt wurde, zugesandt.

Ich sehe das so, dass du schnellsten noch einen Einspruch gegen den Mahnbescheid erheben kannst!


----------



## nich-mit-mir (17 April 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Weißt Du was der da sagt ...
> "Wer die Musik bestellt der zahlt sie auch"
> Ob sie die Kohle wieder kriegt klärt im Zweifelsfall (wenn Uniscore nicht freiwillig zahlt) ein Gericht


Ich lege vor, und der Anwalt holt es dann für mich wieder. Im Zweifel auch mit Mahnbescheid.


----------



## Teleton (17 April 2013)

> *Der Vollstreckungsbescheid ist doch nicht ergangen, oder lese ich das falsch?*
> ....Ich sehe das so, dass du schnellsten noch einen Einspruch gegen den Mahnbescheid erheben kannst!





rotfuechsle31 schrieb:


> ... Ein Tag später kam ein Vollstreckungsbescheid von dem anderen Mahnbescheid.


Da scheint der Vollstreckungsbescheid schon eingetrudelt sein.




> Ich lege vor, und der Anwalt holt es dann für mich wieder. Im Zweifel auch mit Mahnbescheid.


Über die Kosten wird schon im Ursprungsverfahren entschieden, da braucht es kein gesondertes Mahnverfahren.


----------



## rotfuechsle31 (18 April 2013)

Teleton schrieb:


> Da scheint der Vollstreckungsbescheid schon eingetrudelt sein.
> 
> 
> Über die Kosten wird schon im Ursprungsverfahren entschieden, da braucht es kein gesondertes Mahnverfahren.


Ich habe doch am selben Tag wo der Mahnbescheid gekommen ist ein Einspruch erhoben. Am 7.3.2013 habe ich beide Mahnbescheide bekommen.
Auf den mit der Endnummer 00 habe ich gleich Einspruch erhoben. Leider auf den mit der Endnummer 04 nicht. Am 8.4 ist dann der Vollstreckungsbescheid eingedrudelt. Habe mit Gericht in Mayen telefoniert du die Dame hat mit gesagt ich soll ein Einspruch/ Widerspruch gegen den Vollstreckungsbescheid einlegen und gleich die Abgabe an das streitige Verfahren. Heute kam der Brief das das Amtsgericht bei mir jetzt für den Fall zuständig ist. Ich habe noch nie von denen Ware bezogen oder Geld bezahlt für irgendwas.


----------



## Hippo (18 April 2013)

rotfuechsle31 schrieb:


> ... Ich habe noch nie von denen Ware bezogen oder Geld bezahlt für irgendwas.


Das ist so wurscht als ob in China ein Sack Reis umfällt ...

* Es kam ein MB, in dem ganz klar steht daß das Gericht die Forderung NICHT geprüft hat.
* Du hast den Widerspruch verpennt und die Forderung somit formell erstmal anerkannt
* Uniscore reibt sich die Hände und wartet den Vollstreckungsbescheid ab der nunmal vorläufig vollstreckbar ist - es mag Dir gefallen oder nicht.
* Jetzt ziehst Du die Notbremse, aber das hemmt die Vollstreckung nicht

In der ganzen Geschichte ist es sowas von pups ob Du was bestellt hast oder nicht, Du hast die Forderung erstmal anerkannt.
Ich könnte Dir auch einen MB schicken, wenn Du dem nicht widersprichst läufts genauso


----------



## Hount (24 April 2013)

So dann hab ich mal (wieder) nen Brief von Uniscore bekommen. War ja logisch, da ich ja dem Mahnbescheid widersprochen habe. 
Sie wollen mich darauf hinweisen, das eine gerichtliche Klärung nur Geld kosten würde... Ach neeee... solche Spackos.
Das beste, die haben gleich zwei Schreiben mitgeschickt: Anerkenntnis und Vergleich sowie ein Schrieb an das Gericht, dass ich den Widerspruch zurückziehe. Ich konnte mir ein Lachen nicht verkneifen.  

Ich werde, wie in der Vergangenheit auch, nicht reagieren. Oder ist jetzt nach dem widersprochenem Mahnbescheid eine andere Taktik besser?


----------



## jupp11 (24 April 2013)

Hount schrieb:


> Oder ist jetzt nach dem widersprochenem Mahnbescheid eine andere Taktik besser?


Wenn die Herrschaften  wirklich etwas substanzielles in der Tasche hätten, würden sie nicht mit solchem Kinderkram kommen.


----------



## Hount (24 April 2013)

Wenn ich also die Antwort richtig verstehe, dann wie in der Vergangenheit auch nicht reagieren.


----------



## Hippo (24 April 2013)

Hount schrieb:


> ... Oder ist jetzt nach dem widersprochenem Mahnbescheid eine andere Taktik besser?


Ja, nachdem es jetzt wieder wärmer wird empfehle ich statt eines Kaffees ein schönes kühles Weizen ...


----------



## Nicko1998 (25 April 2013)

Hount schrieb:


> Sie wollen mich darauf hinweisen, das eine gerichtliche Klärung nur Geld kosten würde... Ach neeee... solche Spackos.
> Das beste, die haben gleich zwei Schreiben mitgeschickt: Anerkenntnis und Vergleich sowie ein Schrieb an das Gericht, dass ich den Widerspruch zurückziehe. Ich konnte mir ein Lachen nicht verkneifen.


Diese Lumpenhafener Spackos und ihre seltsamen Vorschläge rufen immer wieder Lachanfälle hervor. Für wie blöd halten die uns eigentlich?
Uniscore - immer wieder für Lachanfälle gut.....


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (25 April 2013)

Die warten halt auf die jenigen die sich einschüchtern lassen, keine Ahnung haben, sich nicht informieren wollen.

Man hat es ja an der Nutzlosbranche und so manchen Betroffenen gesehen wie die sogar im TV sagten, das dort steht das man dies zu zahlen habe und dann habe man bezahlt.


----------



## dccorp (30 April 2013)

habe heute auch nach meinem Widerspruch des MB ein nettes Briefchen erhalten...
2 Blätter wo Sie mir eine Ratenzahlung anbieten... und das letzte wo ich meinen Widerspruch des MB zurückziehen soll....

Wenn diese....... ich muss ja höflich bleiben.... nicht so hartnäckig und nervig wären... müsste mal sich wirklich kaputtlachen...

Im Grunde müsste man alle genervten zusammentun und einen schönen Shitstorm organisieren....


----------



## jupp11 (30 April 2013)

dccorp schrieb:


> Im Grunde müsste man alle genervten zusammentun und einen schönen Shitstorm organisieren....


und wie stellst du dir das konkret vor?


----------



## BenTigger (30 April 2013)

Wenn alle auf einmal eine negative Feststellungsklage einreichen, bzw. Durchführung dess strittigen Verfahrens beantragen würden, das wäre ein heftiger Shitstorm für die


----------



## jupp11 (30 April 2013)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Wenn *alle* auf einmal eine negative Feststellungsklage einreichen, bzw. Durchführung dess strittigen Verfahrens beantragen würden,


Wäre es sicherlich, aber solche Illusionen/Wunschträume hab ich schon seit Jahren ad acta gelegt.


----------



## Teleton (30 April 2013)

> Im Grunde müsste man alle genervten zusammentun und einen schönen Shitstorm organisieren....


Einfacher wäre es wenn die Genervten jeweils Durchführung des strittigen Verfahrens beantragen würden. Das tut mehr weh als ein Shitstorm.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (30 April 2013)

Handelt die Uniscore eigentlich im Namen von Probenfieber oder hat der Inkassobutze die angeblich bestehenden (Alt-)Forderungen aufgekauft und fordert diese nun im eigenen Namen?


----------



## jupp11 (30 April 2013)

Teleton schrieb:


> Einfacher wäre es wenn die Genervten jeweils Durchführung des strittigen Verfahrens beantragen würden.


Juristisch einfacher aber IMHO genau so ein wenig wahrscheinlicher Wunschtraum. Wie oft ist es in den letzten Jahren je dazu gekommen selbst bei den Millionen von Abofallenbetroffenen ?
Außerdem  dürfte der Laden dann jeweils einfach kneifen und unter Portokosten abbbuchen....


----------



## Teleton (30 April 2013)

Bei den Abofallen stellte sich die Frage erst gar nicht weil keine gerichtlichen Mahnbescheide verschickt wurden. In den hier diskutierten Geschichten kann dagegen durch simplen Antrag ein Klageverfahren erzwungen werden, da sich das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren mit Antrag auf Durchführung des strittigen Verfahrens in eine Klage umwandelt . Da kann dann nur noch die Klage zurückgenommen  oder die Sache durchgezogen werden.
Von daher wundert es mich schon das nicht wenigstens ein paar Betroffene die Sache sportich sehen und den Antrag stellen.


----------



## jupp11 (30 April 2013)

Teleton schrieb:


> Von daher wundert es mich schon das nicht wenigstens ein paar Betroffene die Sache sportich sehen und den Antrag stellen.


Vermute, dass die Zahl der "sportlich" Betroffenen, die entweder selber informiert sind bzw sich informieren wollen oder über informierte Bekannte mit dem entsprechenden juristisch "know how" verfügen,  sehr klein ist bzw das Risiko "auszurutschen" den allermeisten eben doch zu groß ist. Genauer wird man es nicht erfahren.


----------



## Antiscammer (30 April 2013)

Den "Shitstorm" (wenn man die Warnungen so nennen will...) gibt es doch längst. Trotzdem hindert das Uniscore nicht daran, weiterzumachen.

Entscheidend ist vielmehr, dass es in Deutschland keine rechtliche Handhabe gibt, unseriösen Inkassobüros die Verwendung des Mahnbescheids bei offenkundig unberechtigten Forderungen zu untersagen.

Dass das nicht geht, ist aber durchaus politisch gewollt. Inkassobüros gelten als sakrosankt und angeblich wichtig für die Volkswirtschaft, weil sie "Außenstände wieder dem Wirtschaftskreislauf zuführen".


----------



## dccorp (1 Mai 2013)

moin moin zusammen

also muss ich ein eine negative Feststellungsklage einreichen, bzw. Durchführung dess strittigen Verfahrens beantragen... ??

Ich sehe es wie Jupp... das würde ich sofort machen... wenn ich wüsste wie es geht und mir keine Kosten und Ärger entstehen.

Ich dachte eher wer an Facebook.. falls es dort noch keine Probenfieber Gruppe gibt... was ich auf jeden Fall machen werde... ist
bei Sat1 ..bei Akte13 den Alarm button drücken.. und dort mal über diese Machenschaften erzählen...


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (1 Mai 2013)

Akte interessiert sich anscheinend nicht mehr dafür. Die haben ihre Ausrichtung geändert.

Du musst eigentlich gar nichts machen, außer dem Mahnbescheid zu widersprechen. Das ist ersteinmal das wichtigste.


----------



## jupp11 (1 Mai 2013)

Unter "Shitstorm" versteht man eigentlich etwas anderes:
http://www.ksta.de/digital/wer-hat-...eln-gehen-weit-zurueck,15938568,22645706.html


> *Wer hat den «Shitstorm» erfunden? Wurzeln gehen weit zurück*


http://www.ksta.de/digital/beleidig...t-schuetzt-nicht-immer,15938568,22650456.html


> Im Eifer des Gefechts rutscht manch einem Onliner schnell mal eine Beleidigung raus. Blöd nur, wenn sie im Netz auf Dauer lesbar bleibt. Wann es für rüpelnde Nutzer rechtlich brenzlig werden kann, erklärt hier die Rechtanwältin S. S..


----------



## jupp11 (1 Mai 2013)

dccorp schrieb:


> also muss ich ein eine negative Feststellungsklage einreichen, bzw. Durchführung dess strittigen Verfahrens beantragen... ??


Du mußt überhaupt nichts. Es ist einzig und allein die Frage,  wie sehr man den Laden ärgern will.


dccorp schrieb:


> das würde ich sofort machen... wenn ich wüsste wie es geht und mir keine Kosten und Ärger entstehen.


Das Kostenrisiko ist gering. Wenn man es durchziehen will, würde ich aber juristischen Beistand empfehlen.


dccorp schrieb:


> Ich dachte eher wer an Facebook.. falls es dort noch keine Probenfieber Gruppe gibt...


Facebook ist der letzte Schei...
http://www.anitra-eggler.com/bueche...olglos-digital-therapie-fur-ihr-internet-ich/


> Facebook macht blöd, blind und erfolglos


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (1 Mai 2013)

Die will auch nur ihr Buch verkaufen.


----------



## jupp11 (1 Mai 2013)

Facebookenthusiast?
In meinem Umfeld sehe ich täglich Beispiele für die völlige digitale Schmalspurigkeit. Verwandte in mittleren Lebensjahrzehnten, die nur noch digital d.h per Facebook, Email bzw SMS ( nicht mal akustisch ) kommunizieren, obwohl sie keine 3 km entfernt wohnen. Kommunikation nur noch per Bildschirm ist armselig.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (1 Mai 2013)

Nö. Nur ich könnte auch irgendwelche Thesen mir einfallen lassen und dann ein Buch darüber schreiben und will's natürlich verkaufen. 

Die einen finden Facebook blöd, die anderen toll, die anderen so lala, die anderen haben noch nie was davon gehört. Das könnte man auch mit diversen anderen Dingen machen. So wie man es sich eben zurechtwurschtelt.


----------



## jupp11 (1 Mai 2013)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> So wie man es sich eben zurechtwurschtelt.


Der eine liebt die Mutter, der andere die Tochter  und der der Dritte alle beide: Jeder nach seinem Geschmack....
Und damit zurück zum eigentlichen Thema: Negative Feststellungsklage: Empfehlenswert nur für "Sportler " , die juristischen Beistand haben und den Gewinn per Nervenkitzel lieben.


----------



## rotfuechsle31 (16 Mai 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Das ist so wurscht als ob in China ein Sack Reis umfällt ...
> 
> * Es kam ein MB, in dem ganz klar steht daß das Gericht die Forderung NICHT geprüft hat.
> * Du hast den Widerspruch verpennt und die Forderung somit formell erstmal anerkannt
> ...


Hallo zusammen, 
gestern habe ich von meinem Gericht in meiner Stadt ein schreiben bekommen das unisocre sämtliche Klagen gegen mich zurück genommen hat. Also es nutzt doch wenn man "die Abgabe an das streitige Verfahren" macht. Man muss nur hart bleiben.


----------



## rotfuechsle31 (16 Mai 2013)

Hount schrieb:


> Wenn ich also die Antwort richtig verstehe, dann wie in der Vergangenheit auch nicht reagieren.


So lange du kein Mahnbescheid vom Gericht bekommst brauchst du nicht zu reagieren.Aber wenn ja dann mache es so wie ich. " Abgabe zur Durchführung des Streitgeprächs". Dann geht das ganze an dein Gericht in deiner Stadt.


----------



## Teleton (16 Mai 2013)

Sehr schön, Glückwunsch.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (16 Mai 2013)

rotfuechsle31 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> gestern habe ich von meinem Gericht in meiner Stadt ein schreiben bekommen das unisocre sämtliche Klagen gegen mich zurück genommen hat. Also es nutzt doch wenn man "die Abgabe an das streitige Verfahren" macht. Man muss nur hart bleiben.


Uniscore hat geklagt?


----------



## Teleton (16 Mai 2013)

Durch den Antrag auf Durchführung des strittigen Verfahrens wandelt sich das Mahnverfahren "automatisch" in ein Klageverfahren um. Ebenso durch einen Einspruch gegen den Vollstreckungsbescheid (falls man den Widerspruch verpennt hat). Um das Verfahren zu beenden bleibt für den Antragsteller dann nur die Klagerücknahme der Mahnantrag kann nicht mehr zurück genommen werden.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (16 Mai 2013)

Aja. Danke.


----------



## rotfuechsle31 (17 Mai 2013)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Uniscore hat geklagt?


Ja im März


----------



## Nicko1998 (20 Mai 2013)

Butze sucht Gehilfen und Buchhalter:


> Rechtsanwaltsfachangestellte/r zur Sachbearbeitung in Ludwigsh.
> Kurzfristige Beschäftigung. Im Forderungsmanagement (gerne auch Berufsanfänger) Bewerben Sie sich direkt bei:
> Uniscore Forderungsmanagement
> Herr F. H., Ludwigsstr. 85, 67059 Ludwigshafen am Rhein


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (20 Mai 2013)

Die nennen sich selbst ein seriöses Inkassounternehmen.   



> Rechtsanwaltsfachangestellte/r
> Kurzfristige Beschäftigung. Gesucht von seriösem Inkassounternehmen zur Sachbearbeitung ab sofort.


----------



## Nicko1998 (20 Mai 2013)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Die nennen sich selbst ein seriöses Inkassounternehmen.


Ob die das wohl selbst glauben??? 
Naja, Einbildung ist auch eine Art von Bildung!


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (20 Mai 2013)

Da ich mit diesen Herrschaften vor wenigen Wochen selbst zu tun hatte, keine Ahnung ob die sich nochmals rühren, weiß ich ja persönlich was dieser Laden nicht ist.


----------



## Nicko1998 (20 Mai 2013)

> Call-Center-Mitarbeiter/in in Vollzeit oder Teilzeit





> Bei uns erwarten Sie spannende und zugleich anspruchsvolle Aufgaben: Dazu gehören *die telefonischen Initiativ-Kontaktaufnahmen mit Schuldnern* bei Auftreten von Zahlungsrückständen sowie der Abschluss von Zahlungsvereinbarungen.


http://www.stepstone.de/stellenange...management-GmbH--2531949-inline.html?cs=true&


----------



## dvill (20 Mai 2013)

"Schuldner" sind die, die sich nicht wehren können.

http://www.ferner-alsdorf.de/2013/01/uniscore-klageruecknahme-nach-gerichtlichem-mahnbescheid/


> Nun liegt heute Gerichtspost in der Sache vor: Die Uniscore Forderungsmanagement (Ludwigshafen) nimmt die Klage zurück. Siehe da. Die Sache soll damit wohl beendet sein – ist sie aber nicht. Ich möchte die Angelegenheit geklärt haben und habe die Uniscore aufgefordert, hierhin mitzuteilen, sich keines weiteren Anspruchs mehr zu berühmen. Wenn dies nicht erfolgt, geht die Posse weiter, dann steht eine negative Feststellungsklage an. Ich jedenfalls mag solche Schwebezustände nicht – und mein Mandant auch nicht.


----------



## Reducal (20 Mai 2013)

gelöscht


----------



## 118xx (20 Mai 2013)

Klagerücknahme wenn es spannend wird. Kennt man von Uniscore schon länger:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...-für-gewinnspieleintragung.29342/#post-296787


----------



## Hount (1 Oktober 2013)

Gibt es was neues? Nachdem ich gegen den Mahnbescheid Einspruch erhoben habe, bekam ich noch zweimal Briefe von dem Verein mit den üblichen Drohungen. Seit dem habe ich bis jetzt nichts mehr gehört.

Wie schaut es bei euch aus?


----------



## Goblin (1 Oktober 2013)

Bei einer Bekannten von mir passierte nach dem Widerspruch nichts mehr. War auch zu erwarten


----------



## dccorp (1 Oktober 2013)

also bei mir kamen auch 2x Briefchen die direkt dahin gewandert sind... wo Sie hingehören


----------



## Nicko1998 (1 Oktober 2013)

Uniscore ist doch der berühmt-berüchtigte "Mumienverwerter" aus Lumpenhafen....


----------



## Hippo (1 Oktober 2013)

Was mich daran erschreckt ist die Vermutung daß es sich nach dieser Zeit immer noch lohnen muß die Mahnpupserei für längst verjährte Forderungen weiterzubetreiben. Normalerweise müßte einem doch klar sein wenn einer die Pupserei schon so lange aussitzt daß der nach der 387. Mahnung nicht noch aus Verzweiflung zahlt.
Ideen dazu?


----------



## nich-mit-mir (1 Oktober 2013)

- Zahlen, weil sie endlich Ruhe haben wollen
- noch nie etwas von Verjährung gehört haben


----------



## Nanni (1 Oktober 2013)

nich-mit-mir schrieb:


> - Zahlen, weil sie endlich Ruhe haben wollen
> - noch nie etwas von Verjährung gehört haben



Der erste Grund scheind mir am plausibelsten.
Ansonsten, wer solange die Zahlung verweigert hat sich auch über die Verjährung informiert.


----------



## Hippo (1 Oktober 2013)

nich-mit-mir schrieb:


> - Zahlen, weil sie endlich Ruhe haben wollen


Nach 10 Jahren? oder auch nur 5 die ich grinsend ausgesessen habe?
Und auf einmal zahle ich weil ich die Flatter kriege?
Unwahrscheinlich



nich-mit-mir schrieb:


> - noch nie etwas von Verjährung gehört haben


DIE Zahlen schon früher wenn sie dem Drohverhalten zum Opfer fallen.
Den anderen - siehe oben - geht die Mahnpupserei am Allerwertesten vorbei


----------



## nich-mit-mir (2 Oktober 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Nach 10 Jahren? oder auch nur 5 die ich grinsend ausgesessen habe?
> Und auf einmal zahle ich weil ich die Flatter kriege?
> Unwahrscheinlich
> 
> ...



Stimmt schon, aber irgend einen Grund muß es ja haben, warum die heute noch ihre "netten" Bettelbriefe verschicken


----------



## BenTigger (2 Oktober 2013)

Höchstwahrscheinlich folgender Grund:

Alle einkommenden Briefe werden ungelesen sofort im Altpapier entsorgt. (Bringt auch etwas Geld rein)
Kein Notizen zum Fall gemacht (zu viel Arbeit)

Jetzt dann: 
war da evtl. einer fast Zahlungsbereit?
Lass den Computer mal alle unerledigten Fälle durchforsten und ein automatisiertes Schreiben raussenden.
Arbeitsaufwand: 1 Tastendruck.
Wenn dann einer zahlt, ist der Tastendruck und 100 weitere wieder drin.....


----------



## Nanni (2 Oktober 2013)

Uniscore hat nach eigener Aussage viele Kunden:

http://www.uniscore.de/html/unternehmen.html

Die Bettelbriefe für Probenfieber sind nur Spätlese (vielleicht zahlt ja doch noch einer).


----------



## blaugold62 (3 Oktober 2013)

Hi @ll,
wieso gebt Ihr keine Anzeige auf bei der Polizei in Eurer Nähe w.g. Verdacht auf Betrug? Es wird weitergeleitet, die Staatsanwaltschaft bearbeitet das! 
Ach ja, parallel ist es wichtig dem Mahnbescheid  auf jeden Fall zu wiedersprechen!
Wie bereits von anderen gepostet, tretet Ihr ein eigenes Rechtsverfahren los, wenn Ihr es nicht macht!

Ich habe der Staatsanwaltschaft meine Unterlagen damals zur Verfügung gestellt!

VG


----------



## Hippo (4 Oktober 2013)

nich-mit-mir schrieb:


> Stimmt schon, aber irgend einen Grund muß es ja haben, warum die heute noch ihre "netten" Bettelbriefe verschicken


Genau DER würde mich brennend interessieren ...


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (4 Oktober 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Genau DER würde mich brennend interessieren ...



Rate vom AMG (Asi-mit-Geld) oder Rechnung vom Syndikatschef für seine armwältliche Protekton ist fällig?

Ich nehme mal an, dass Abzockers noch mindestens auf 1 Mio. potentiellen und noch nicht inkassierten Forderungen sitzen.

Können aber auch Versuchsvorläufer für kommende Abzockprojekte sein. Ein der Szene nahe stehender Armwalt hat neulich in einer eigentlich nicht für die Öffentlichkeit gedachten PN auf Facebook geschrieben, dass es 2014 weitergehen sollte.

Ich nehme aber stark an, dass sie uns mit einem anderen Modell der Abzocke, als die klassische Abofalle "erfreuen" möchten.


----------



## hauseltr (4 Oktober 2013)

Heute in meinem Spamfilter:





Na endlich hat das Theater ein Ende!


----------



## Nanni (4 Oktober 2013)

Ich steh grad auf`m Schlauch. Ausser Werbung seh ich nix.


----------



## BenTigger (5 Oktober 2013)

hauseltr schrieb:


> Heute in meinem Spamfilter:
> 
> Letzte Mahnung....
> 
> Na endlich hat das Theater ein Ende!



nu kapiert?


----------



## Goblin (5 Oktober 2013)

Und dann kommt die allerallerallerallerletzte Mahnung vor der allerletzten Mahnung...


----------



## Nanni (5 Oktober 2013)

BenTigger schrieb:


> nu kapiert?



Jap. Manchmal brauchts etwas länger


----------



## Nicko1998 (5 Oktober 2013)

Auch vor einer allerletzten Mahnung an "Elvis Presley" in Bad Nauheim schreckte die Bande nicht zurück! Ob Elvis aus dem Jenseits wohl zahlt???

NB: Gibts die Kaserne der US-Army in Bad Nauheim überhaupt noch?



> Elvis Presley
> Parkstr. 10
> 61231 Bad Nauheim
> RECHNUNG NR.1488706
> ...


----------



## Hippo (5 Oktober 2013)

Elvis lebt doch noch heißts immer ...


----------



## Nicko1998 (5 Oktober 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Elvis lebt doch noch heißts immer ...


Zumindest hat er wohl 2006 noch gelebt.....


----------



## rotfuechsle31 (7 Oktober 2013)

Hount schrieb:


> Gibt es was neues? Nachdem ich gegen den Mahnbescheid Einspruch erhoben habe, bekam ich noch zweimal Briefe von dem Verein mit den üblichen Drohungen. Seit dem habe ich bis jetzt nichts mehr gehört.
> 
> Wie schaut es bei euch aus?


Wenn du Hilfe brauchst, melde dich. Habe das alles hinter mir. Mit Gericht usw.Ist alles gut ausgegangen. Du darfst nur nicht, nichts tun.


----------



## Hippo (7 Oktober 2013)

Hount schrieb:


> Gibt es was neues? Nachdem ich gegen den Mahnbescheid Einspruch erhoben habe, ...


Ab da hat der Gläubiger 6 Monate Zeit Klage zu erheben. Wenn er es nicht tut ist die Sache erstmal erledigt.
Deswegen ists wichtig den Umschlag des MB und eine Kopie des Widerspruchs ggf parat zu haben

*Edit by Hippo**: Sorry Leute, ich hab da was verwechselt. Danke für den Hinweis Teleton!*


----------



## xayer55 (28 April 2015)

Hallo 
es geht wieder los heute habe ich zwei Schreiben von Uniscore bekommen wenn bis07.05.2015 93,00€ überweise sind die Forderungen als erledigt!
Die Schreibe vom 03.12.2012 waren es 99€!


----------



## Antiscammer (28 April 2015)

Durch das neue Mahntheater ändert sich nichts am rechtlichen Status: die Forderungen sind unberechtigt. Basta aus.

Die Gegenseite hat überhaupt kein Interesse an der gerichtlichen Geltendmachung der vermeintlichen Ansprüche. Dafür spricht das gesamte Verhalten.

Es gibt nach wie vor keinen Anlass, dazu Stellung nehmen zu müssen.

Nur bei Mahnbescheid (es gibt selten mal solche Fälle bei Uniscore), das wäre ein gelber Brief vom Gericht: Widerspruch innerhalb 14 Tagen ans Gericht einreichen.


----------



## xayer55 (23 Oktober 2015)

Guten Tag?

heute habe ich mal wieder Post von nuiscore bekommen,von eine Gesamtforderung von 284,52€ Rechnung vom 13.09.2008.
Ich kann aber 10€ bis 30.10.2015 überweisen ,dann habe 6 Monate Ruhe? Die brauchen ein ja bloß in ruhe lassen!


----------



## Goblin (23 Oktober 2015)

Du hast auch Ruhe wenn du den Brief ins ALTPAPIER  schmeißt und das schöne Wetter genießt !

Der Schei.. ist länst verjährt


----------



## Hippo (23 Oktober 2015)

Goblin schrieb:


> Du hast auch Ruhe wenn du den Brief in den Müll schmeißt und das schöne Wetter genießt !
> 
> Der Schei.. ist länst verjährt


Kurz und knackig - Goblin hat recht!


----------



## bernhard (23 Oktober 2015)

Müll ist falsch. Altpapier ist Wertstoff. Dafür gibt es Sammelbehälter.


----------



## xayer55 (15 Juni 2016)

Hallo
jetzt war die Zeit woll- wieder  ran, heute habe ich wieder ein Brief von uniscore bekommen!Ich soll 10€ überweisen ,dann habe ich 6 Monate ruhe!


----------



## Goblin (15 Juni 2016)

Der Mist ist längst verjährt. Werf den Brief in die ALTPAPIERTONNE


----------



## Hippo (15 Juni 2016)

Mannomann, denen muß es aber schon fürchterlich im Geldbeutel brennen 
AWT und Flirtfever gehören in den gleichen Sack


----------



## Nicko1998 (16 Juni 2016)

Probenfieber und Uniscore - die Mumien leben tatsächlich noch???


----------



## xayer55 (22 Februar 2017)

Guten Tag
es ist schon eine Weile her aber Uniscore hat sich schon wieder gemeldet die geben nicht auf!!!


----------



## jupp11 (22 Februar 2017)

Goblin schrieb:


> Der Mist ist längst verjährt. Werf den Brief in die ALTPAPIERTONNE


Ist immer (wieder) aktuell


----------



## Nicko1998 (22 Februar 2017)

Die Mumie gibt schon wieder Lebenszeichen von sich!   Ab in die Tonne mit dem Dreck aus Lumpenhafen!


----------



## Hippo (22 Februar 2017)

Sind die gleichen Spaßbremsen wie AWT. Drohen immer und dann kommt doch nur heiße Luft. Möcht doch sooooo gern mal einen MB direkt ins streitige Verfahren überleiten :-(


----------



## hauseltr (25 Februar 2017)

Die Frage ist nach meiner Meinug: 

hat sich hier tatsächlich Uniscore über ein Inkassobüro bemeldet

oder arbeitet das Inkassobüro auf eigene Rechnung, in dem es die "Forderungen" von Uniscore "aufgekauft" hat.


----------



## jupp11 (25 Februar 2017)

Uniscore ist ein höchst dubioser  Inkassoladen, der hier offensichtlich auf eigene Rechnung "nacharbeitet"
Die  angebliche Forderungssteller  pressevertrieb trave gmbh ist längst pleite und der GF stand vorm Kadi.
http://www.echte-abzocke.de/allgemein/2479-probenfieber-geschaeftsfuehrer-vor-gericht.html
Was daraus  geworden ist, ist nicht bekannt 
Die Domain probenfieber.de ist seit 2015 nicht mehr auf die damalige  Abzockerfirma registriert und steht zum Verkauf.
Das letzte Impressum im Dezember 2014 http://web.archive.org/web/20140228223440/http://www.probenfieber.de/impressum/



> This domain is FOR SALE - Diese Domain steht ZUM VERKAUF





> probenfieber.de Letzte Aktualisierung    27.09.2016
> Domaininhaber     Becks Consulting
> Adresse     1018 W Olney Ave
> PLZ     PA 19141 Ort     Philadelphia USA


----------



## Hippo (25 Februar 2017)

Nix dabei denken - Tutenchamun haben sie auch erst 4000 Jahre später erst ausgegraben ...


----------



## xayer55 (25 Februar 2017)

Wenn Uniscore der Meinung ist das sie von mir Geld bekommen müssten,könnten eine Klage einreichen oder? Die ganze Sache nervt schon langsam
Oder sie sind nicht sicher und hoffen das ich weich werde!


----------



## Hippo (25 Februar 2017)

xayer55 schrieb:


> Oder sie sind nicht sicher und hoffen das ich weich werde!


Zu 1) Die sind sich sehr sicher ...
        ... daß sie rechtlich keinen Stich machen.
        sonst hättest Du oder ein anderer schon lange eine Klage am Hals
zu 2) Mit jedem Schnellzug kommt ein Dummer, Du mußt ihn nur erwischen


----------



## BenTigger (25 Februar 2017)

xayer55 schrieb:


> Oder sie sind nicht sicher und hoffen das ich weich werde!



Genau diese Aussage trifft exact den Punkt. Wobei noch genauer gesagt:
Sie sind sich zu 100% sicher....  Das sie gerichtlich keine Chance haben, von dir Geld zu bekommen, und hoffen das du weich wirst und trotzdem bezahlst, weil es dich nervt und du deine Ruhe haben willst....


----------



## BenTigger (25 Februar 2017)

Hi Hippo, zwei Mods mit dem selben Gedanken


----------



## Hippo (26 Februar 2017)




----------



## jupp11 (26 Februar 2017)

xayer55 schrieb:


> Wenn Uniscore der Meinung ist das sie von mir Geld bekommen müssten,könnten eine Klage einreichen oder?


Uniscore hat es vor 6 Jahren schon mal mit Mahnbescheiden versucht.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/hilfe-mahnbescheid-probenfieber-uniscore.34692/

Die kosten aber den Laden Geld ( damals 23€ ab 2014 32€ ) und sind bei Widerspruch innerhalb 14 Tagen wertlos-
Geklagt hat der Laden noch nie.
http://www.computerbetrug.de/2012/10/mahnbescheid-von-uniscore-sofort-reagieren-6927


----------



## nich-mit-mir (26 Februar 2017)

Man könnte dem Spuk doch auch mit einer Negativen Feststellungsklage beenden. Oder irre ich mich da


----------



## Hippo (27 Februar 2017)

Warum? Damit stehtst Du erstmel in Vorleistung.
Dickes Fell zulegen und gut.
Und sollte ein MB kommen >>> Überleitung ins streitige Verfahren. Dann sind die in Vorleistung...


----------



## xayer55 (27 Februar 2017)

Ich möchte nur meine Ruhe haben vor die, wenn sie im Recht wären dann wären sie auch schon lagen vor Gericht gezogen, glaube ich!


----------



## Hippo (27 Februar 2017)

xayer55 schrieb:


> dann wären sie auch schon lagen vor Gericht gezogen, glaube ich!


Nix glauben >>> WISSEN


----------



## BenTigger (27 Februar 2017)

Ruhe bekommt man ganz einfach:

Mail von denen vom Spamfilter automatisch löschen lassen. Rechtliche Fristen können noch nicht per Mail gesetzt werden.
SnailMail (Briefpost) alles mit dem Absender etweder in Ablage "P" (Papierkorb) oder mit Vermerk, Annahme verweigert, wieder an Absender zurück senden.
Erst wenn Post in einem gelben Briefumschlag kommt, genauer hinsehen, ob der Inhalt von einem Amtsgericht kommt und dann handeln oder ob es sich nur um eine kaschierte Zahlungsaufforderung handelt.

Nur wenn das auch zuviel Unruhe ist, könnte man an Zahlung denken. Aber auch das wurde von einigen dann bemängelt, da die dann erst recht weitere Forderungen stellten.
Man hat sich ja als Zahlungswillig gezeigt und nun sind dann, da es plötzlich ein Abo ist, auch die weiteren Jahre zu zahlen...

Nähere Erläuterungen zum Mahnbescheid und das Aussehen desselben findet man hier:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/der-mahnbescheid.1741/


----------



## jupp11 (27 Februar 2017)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Erst wenn Post in einem gelben Briefumschlag kommt, genauer hinsehen, ob der Inhalt von einem Amtsgericht kommt und dann handeln oder ob es sich nur um eine kaschierte Zahlungsaufforderung handelt.


Eine detaillierte Erklärung zum Mahnbescheid 

https://www.kanzlei-hollweck.de/ratgeber/mahnbescheid/


> Ein echter Mahnbescheid muss zwingend immer von einem _deutschen Amtsgericht_ zugestellt werden. Weiter unten finden Sie die Liste der Amtsgerichte in Deutschland, die offiziell Mahnbescheide verschicken dürfen. *Erhalten Sie einen Mahnbescheid bzw. einen angeblichen Mahnbescheid von einer anderen Stelle, so kann darin ein Täuschungsversuch vorliegen. *


----------



## Rutabaga16 (2 Februar 2019)

mal wieder neues von UGV. Es ist zum k......
fomulierung wie im schreiben angefuegt:
"Die Forderung ist rechtskraeftig tituliert.  Damit kann gegen Sie *30 jahre lang (!!!) *vollstreckt werden *(Vermoegensauskunft, Gerichtsvollzieher, Lohn-, Konto- und Taschenpfaendungen, Hausdurchsuchungen, ggf. sogar Haftbefehl usw.)* !"
wie soll ich den mit dieser aussage umgehen?  ignorieren wie seit jahren schon? gibt es hierzu noch irgendwelche hinweise?


----------



## jupp11 (2 Februar 2019)

Rutabaga16 schrieb:


> fomulierung wie im schreiben angefuegt:
> "Die Forderung ist rechtskraeftig tituliert.  Damit kann gegen Sie *30 jahre lang (!!!) *vollstreckt werden *(Vermoegensauskunft, Gerichtsvollzieher, Lohn-, Konto- und Taschenpfaendungen, Hausdurchsuchungen, ggf. sogar Haftbefehl usw.)* !"


Quatsch mit Sauce.
https://www.adf-inkasso.de/newsletter/verjaehrungsfristen-wann-verjaehren-forderungen.htm


> Wichtig ist die Frist bei der Geltendmachung von Forderungen, bspw. aus Kaufverträgen, Handwerksleistungen, Lieferung von Waren oder Erbringungen von Werkleistungen sowie Lohn- und Gehaltsansprüchen. Derartige Forderungen verjähren* innerhalb von 3 Jahren*.


Allein das beweist , dass es hier um Angstmacherei  mit albernen Drohungen geht. Ernst zu nehmen wäre es erst, wenn ein amtlicher (vom Gericht) Mahnbescheid eintrudeln würde, der durch ein simples Kreuzchen (Widerspruch) außer Gefecht gesetzt werden kann.


----------



## Nicko1998 (3 Februar 2019)

Gibts die Leichen Probenfieber und Uniscore immer noch? Die wurden wohl mumifiziert...... 
Was UGV anbelangt - sind die immer noch Justiz' Frankenthals Liebling???


----------



## Reducal (3 Februar 2019)

Rutabaga16 schrieb:


> UGV schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Die Forderung ist rechtskraeftig tituliert.


Um welche Forderung, für was gehts bei dir?


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (3 Februar 2019)

Es gibt eine ganz einfache Faustregel bei solchen Sinnlos-Säbelrasslern:

*"Je heftiger die Formulierung, desto unrealisierbarer die Forderung"*

Wer wirklich was kann, der braucht solche Formulierungen nicht, der macht einfach.


----------



## jupp11 (3 Februar 2019)

Wenn ich für jedes blödsinnige Säbelrasseln der Abzocker auch nur einen Cent bekäme, 
wäre ich ein reicher Mann.


----------



## Rutabaga16 (3 Februar 2019)

Reducal schrieb:


> Um welche Forderung, für was gehts bei dir?


kann ich nicht sagen. steht da nicht geschrieben. da stehet nur das "UGV Inkasso, Uniscore Fordrungsmanagement vertritt".
was mich vielmehr interessiert ist auch die tatsache das ich seit einigen jahren gar nicht mehr in D lebe. trotzdem kommen die am meine neue adresse und senden mir das erste mal in acht jahren an die neue adresse. wie verhaely sich das?


----------



## Reducal (4 Februar 2019)

....das muss nicht nicht für Probenfieber oder sowas sein. Uniscore hat sicher noch andere Gläubiger im Portfolio.

Dem/der Rutabaga16 wurde womöglich ein Mahnbescheid an die alte Adresse (per Einwurf in irgendeinen Briefkasten oder die Mülltonne) zugestellt und dem wurde nicht widersprochen, da er/sie ihn nicht erhalten hat. Daraufhin gabs einen Vollstreckungsbescheid, an dieselbe Adresse und damit nun den rechtskräftigen Titel.



Rutabaga16 schrieb:


> ...das ich seit einigen jahren gar nicht mehr in D lebe. trotzdem kommen die am meine neue adresse und senden mir das erste mal in acht jahren an die neue adresse. wie verhaely sich das?


Inkassounternehmen sind erfinderisch, das gehört zu deren Geschäft.


----------



## jupp11 (4 Februar 2019)

Reducal schrieb:


> ..
> Dem/der Rutabaga16 wurde womöglich ein Mahnbescheid an die alte Adresse (per Einwurf in irgendeinen Briefkasten oder die Mülltonne) zugestellt und dem wurde nicht widersprochen, da er/sie ihn nicht erhalten hat. Daraufhin gabs einen Vollstreckungsbescheid, an dieselbe Adresse und damit nun den rechtskräftigen Titel.


Wenn das nachweisbar ist,  kann  gegen den  Vollstreckungsbescheid Einspruch erhoben werden und dann käme es zu einem Prozess





						Was ist ein Vollstreckungsbescheid? Definition, Infos | Paigo
					

Vollstreckungsbescheid: Erklärung und alles zum Antragsverfahren, Durchsetzung, Auswirkung auf die Bonität sowie Rechtsbehelf und Wirksamkeit | Paigo




					www.inkassoportal.de
				





> Legt der Schuldner nicht oder verspätet Widerspruch ein, ergeht auf Antrag des Gläubigers seitens des Gerichts ein Vollstreckungsbescheid. Dieser ist ein eigenständiger Vollstreckungstitel und vorläufig vollstreckbar. Vorläufig deshalb, weil der Schuldner die Möglichkeit hat, Einspruch gegen Vollstreckungsbescheid einzulegen.
> ...
> Durch das Einreichen eines Einspruchs erreicht der Schuldner, dass der zugrunde liegende Sachverhalt in ein streitiges Gerichtsverfahren übergeht.


Das glaube ich nicht, dass die soweit gehen
Natürlich jagt man damit einem Otto Normalverbraucher Schrecken ein und der zahlt aus lauter Angst


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (5 Februar 2019)

Reducal schrieb:


> ....das muss nicht nicht für Probenfieber oder sowas sein. Uniscore hat sicher noch andere Gläubiger im Portfolio.


Z. B. bekommt die UGV offene Forderungen aus "Kauf auf Rechnung" über Klarna. Da fällt mir z. B. der Berliner Onlineshop flaconi.de ein, bei dem im Zahlungsausfall den Schaden die Klarna Bank AB hat und dann an UGV weiterreicht (vermutlich verkauft).


----------

